# Saint Petersburg | Russia



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (4/12)*

*April*









Serg-Sergeew









Дмитрий Бакулин


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (5/12)*

*May*

City day, 306 years









Andrus









flickr









dimadee









flickr


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (6/12)*

*June*

White nights

22:43









Neskij Djuk

22:58









anthropaki

04:10, getting lighter









flickr


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (7/12)*

*July*









Serg-Sergeew









Alexey Silnikov


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (8/12)*

*August*









Сергей kracnobrd









NadeZdaLa


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (9/12)*

*September*









Виктор zacharowikt-577









koshkin-alexey


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (10/12)*

*October*









tajmer1945









Дмитрий Бакулин


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (11/12)*

*November*









IhBinS









GalinaBlanka5


----------



## alekssa1

*Remembering 2009 (12/12)*

*December*









yaros









Source; MarinaAn


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome collection of photos! :cheers: :cheers1:


----------



## alekssa1

Click to enlarge

cmexoff









cmexoff









cmexoff









cmexoff









A3581237Z Алекс









stbibikov









stbibikov









vlad-shagun









ser67633677









vlad-shagun









ser67633677









cogles


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## alekssa1

I think looks better from helicopter 




































































































All the pictures are by devushka-is-pitera


----------



## geoff189d

Marvellous aerial shots of the city.


----------



## daneo2

wesome, i love Россия!!


----------



## alekssa1

31.12.09 / 01.01.10









sval9ka









Алексеич


----------



## Chadoh25

Yeah, I agree. I love being able to see across the city from above.


----------



## xombie

Amazing photos! St. Petersburg is indeed the jewel of Russia.


----------



## alekssa1

*Looking from roofs. City centre.*









[NAU]










[NAU]


Click to enlarge

stanislav_mikov


Click to enlarge

stanislav_mikov










stanislav_mikov










stanislav_mikov










stanislav_mikov


----------



## alekssa1

*First pictures from 2010*


Mini skyline









aoristos


River, cathedral...

Click to enlarge

BABI (yl333)


UFO









jay-job


----------



## alekssa1

*Beloselsky-Belozersky Palace*









toryn21









slastena2051

January 2010
*Their work is hard and dangerous*









Hyper Tigger


----------



## christos-greece

The Beloselsky-Belozersky Palace building alekssa is really great btw


----------



## alekssa1

*Boat trip*

















































































All the pictures are from Flickr


----------



## rajesh jagetia

Very nice city.


----------



## Bogdan BMB

All I heard about this city was only good things. I heard also that is called "The Northern Venice", it`s true?

Thanks alekssa for that beautiful pictures :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful former imperial city of Russia.
nice architecture and some of the designs are exclusively of Russian.

___________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## alekssa1

Bogdan BMB said:


> I heard also that is called "The Northern Venice", it`s true?


Yes, because of a number or rivers and canals, 42 islands and 300 bridges

It is good to see it from water, and my previous and next posts are views from water


----------



## alekssa1

*Boat trip. Part 2*






















































All the pictures are from Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

*Boat trip. Part 3*

*Summer Garden*
Its railing is by Yury Felten and others, 1771-84



















*The Fountain House (Sheremetev Palace)*
Savva Chevakinsky, 1750-55










*The Catherine Institute. Nowadays one of Russian National Library buildings*
Giacomo Quarenghi, 1804-07




























*Tovstonogov Bolshoi Drama Theatre*
L. Fontan, 1878




































All the pictures are from Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

*Looking from the sea*





























All the pictures are from Pro100


----------



## Brko

^^ :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## No1

I want to saluted Russian imperial capital.
Съ нами Богъ!

I have a question regarding Kazan cathedral.
If I know this cathedral is dedicated to the Russian victory over Napoleon and his allies.
After the victory in the cathedral brought a lot of trophies won by the Russian army across Europe.
So Is that in the cathedral or moved after the Revolution?

Поздрав из Србије-Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## alekssa1

No1 said:


> After the victory in the cathedral brought a lot of trophies won by the Russian army across Europe.
> So Is that in the cathedral or moved after the Revolution?


I don't know about a present day, but after the Revolution French army banners and keys from cities and fortresses were not removed, as I've seen em there in late 1990s









Алексеич

*Old postcard of Leningrad modified*









Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, great - very nice photos from the center of the city... :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

*New Year and Xmas Laser Show
Palace Sq
December 30 - January 7*

_*Winter Palace "screen"*_









ScherbakovAG









liendain









ScherbakovAG









liendain









Баронесса

_*General Staff Building "screen"*_









vshiharev









SunLight









vshiharev









vshiharev


----------



## alekssa1

Found here









Николай Миронов


----------



## christos-greece

Winter Palace "screen" photos like the below are very nice :cheers:


>


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Looking for other photos of the city, I found this one. It is very a very beautiful dome kay:

*San Pietroburgo, cupola della moschea * by Vincenzo Surace


----------



## alekssa1

*Looking from roofs. City centre.*









Source

A bit changed by me...
*"So close but so far"*


----------



## alekssa1

*Snowy Yusupov Garden*
January, 11





































































Pro100


----------



## alekssa1

January 11

































































































































Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Those ice-sculptures are really very nice


----------



## alekssa1

irinashalisko

*Picnic in the park*









Эльфиечка









Андрей









Женя7I









osdu

*People and horses are waiting for the green light*









Женя7I









Кокетка Весна

*Ladoga Rail Terminal*









stbibikov

*Potseluev Bridge (literally Bridge of Kisses)*









yaknastya









лЁлька

*Young people do read books!*









Forel07


----------



## warden987

Wonderful city. I wonder whether or not there is something available analogous to the Google Street View from this city?


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice street photos, alekssa 


>


----------



## alekssa1

warden987 said:


> Wonderful city. I wonder whether or not there is something available analogous to the Google Street View from this city?


I never faced to such service and it is hardly the one exists for St Petersburg. Probably Yandex will launch it one day



christos-greece said:


> Very nice street photos, alekssa


Thanks!


----------



## alekssa1

*St Isaac Cathedral*









bshura

*Cruiser "Aurora"*









Милая Морда









aoristos









aoristos









Serg-Sergeew









Dr. Ichi

*Peter and Paul Cathedral
122,5 m*









Ojo









Serg-Sergeew









Денис Гарипов









Редиска Cat


----------



## Bogdan BMB

*St Isaac Cathedral*

^^ It is very impressive :drool:



alekssa1 said:


> *People and horses are waiting for the green light*
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3013/jenja71.14/0_c39d_92ce235e_XL


^^ That was a good one :lol:


----------



## alekssa1

Pavel Makarov










madM










glotov-valery2010










serkalabin


----------



## alekssa1

*BIG GATCHINA PALACE*









Found here









skayp

Click to enlarge

Snow-flake



*CATHERINE PALACE*









Found here









Людмiла









WinnyPuch2008



*GRAND PETERHOF PALACE*









Found here









alexeyZapf1









Found here









ПРОША ОГУРЦОВ


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> Pavel Makarov


Tell me alekssa, how cold is in Saint Petersburg, because everything seems frozen in this picture. -20C? :lol:


----------



## alekssa1

I guess it was made pair of days ago, while -3 -7 C
Quite typical temperature for the middle of the winter

There can be a snow while -1, and there can be no snow while -20, u know  Snow is not a criteria


----------



## QED

The illuminated Aurora is awesome. Excellent images.
Regards


----------



## alekssa1

*Residential*









stbibikov

_Click to enlarge_

sysvictor

_Click to enlarge_

A3581237Z Алекс

_Click to enlarge_

stbibikov

_Click to enlarge_

stbibikov









amskhalaya









amskhalaya









amskhalaya









amskhalaya









amskhalaya









amskhalaya









volodj-m


----------



## jackass94

Wow, these building are really impressive :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> There can be a snow while -1, and there can be no snow while -20, u know  Snow is not a criteria


You know what I meant


----------



## alekssa1

In 2003, when St. Petersburg celebrated its 300th anniversary, it got a number of presents, and some of them took their places at streets and squares

*The Tower For Peace*
From France









Nick_Fisher









Юрий Стальбаум


*Jambyl Jabayev (poet)*
From Kazakhstan 









anvikko


*Ioannis Kapodistrias (Foreign Minister of Russia, the 1st head of independent Greece)*
From Government of Greece and Greek diaspora in Russia









takof


----------



## Chadoh25

The city looks so beautiful in the winter!


----------



## geoff189d

I really like the modern buildings on the city's outskirts.


----------



## alekssa1

I'll post some another presents made in 2003 (first part is 3 messages above)


*To Italian-born architects of St Petersburg - Rossi, Rinaldi, Quarenghi, Rastrelli*
From our twin-city Milan, Italy









mil3173









Flickr


*Chinese Garden*
From our twin-city Shanghai, China









Виталий Минченко









zapnat08


*300 apple trees for new "300 years of St Petersburg" park*
From Finland









DimuchaT


*City Guardians*
From South Korea









leon-perov









leon-perov


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## desertpunk

^^ STUNNING!!! ^^


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> Can you find House of Books there? Following by canal, is next to Cathedral with columns (in centre of picture) and you can see its small glassy dome


I saw it, is in front of Kazan Cathedral. Interesting model of the city btw


----------



## Xenobite

Kirovsky district/ Кировский район


----------



## Xenobite

Moskovsky District/ Московский район


----------



## alekssa1

I used to live in Kirovski district and I know all the buildings you posted. But could you post more than 640*480 next time?



Xenobite said:


>





























all-spbphoto.narod.ru


----------



## alekssa1

Xenobite said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

*Archway of Kasan Cathedral * by xflo:w

















Looking around the Palace of books, I found these 2 pictures. I know they are a bit small, but I liked


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Wow, these pictures are just great. St. Petersburg is such a beautiful city.


----------



## Xenobite

Petrogradsky District


----------



## alekssa1

Bogdan BMB said:


> Archway of Kazan Cathedral


These pictures are just beautiful! Even better than reality 

*Panorama of Nevsky avenue*









flickr




Xenobite said:


> Petrogradsky district


*Petrogradsky, one of 18 city districts, is one of the least populated, is about 130 thousand*

Another picture of building you posted:









eloilnik


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

After the rain...








http://photodom.com/photo/1640695


----------



## alekssa1

Gr8 picture, Kazan 









flickr









Nidhogg_spb









Gregory Salieri









florenski


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


No comment! :drool:


----------



## alekssa1

*Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood (1883-1907)*
The name refers to the blood of Tsar Alexander II, who was assassinated on that site in 1881

























































































Alexander Shevtsov


----------



## Bogdan BMB

:applause: :applause: :applause:

Stunning photos!


----------



## alekssa1

Blagoveshchensky Bridge









aoristos ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

That page has a lot of really good, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> aleksandra-korsak


This is one of the things I don`t like in big cities - suspended roads. Watch as this road passes besides building, even more, even passing over a building hno:


----------



## alekssa1

Bogdan BMB said:


> This is one of the things I don`t like in big cities - suspended roads. Watch as this road passes besides building, even more, even passing over a building


I think in this case the road goes over some storehouses, kinda semi-industrial area. But yes, close to residential buildings


----------



## alekssa1

*Constantine Palace* (1720s-1750s, 1803-1807, 1847-1851)









Michael

*1990s vs 2000s

# 1. Facade*









petergofskaya-doroga.narod.ru









MJJ


AplAlligator


MarinaAn


*# 2. Back Facade*









archi.ru









flickr


*# 3. Garden*









petergofskaya-doroga.narod.ru









Плакса


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> I think in this case the road goes over some storehouses, kinda semi-industrial area. But yes, close to residential buildings


I was sure that is not a residential building. The approach to town is usually brutal. Anyway, well that's not in the center, there are such cases.


----------



## alekssa1

Serg-Sergeew









Serg-Sergeew









Ojo


----------



## CalmWater

а можно ещё такого плана фоток?))
было - стало
=)


----------



## alekssa1

Look "Years ago and nowadays" in Index (1st post)
Смотри "Years ago and nowadays" в Содержании (1ый пост этой ветки)


----------



## alekssa1

22sobaki.livejournal.com


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


>


I would like to live there


----------



## alekssa1

salieri-spb.livejournal.com









salieri-spb.livejournal.com


----------



## warden987

Street view of Saint Petersburg is available right now http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=30.267525,59.899498&spn=1.344452,0.313904&z=10&l=map,stv

Hope you will very much enjoy it


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you, Warden. Nice that Yandex finally made it


----------



## Bogdan BMB

*Невская фиерия * by ave-fima


----------



## rajesh jagetia

Nice pictures.


----------



## alekssa1

Some corners of *Pavlovsk park*, one of the largest european landscape parks, in autumn













































pro100


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Looks good. Too bad the alleys are paved. It would have looked much better with gravel


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing night photo...


>


:cheers:


----------



## ZimasterX

*St Petersburg is officially now available in street-view.*

Go to maps.yandex.ru


----------



## ZimasterX

Some street view pics of surrounding residential areas


----------



## alekssa1

ZimasterX said:


> Some street view pics of surrounding residential areas


Those areas, being parts of the city, are not surrounding


----------



## alekssa1

*People*









>>>









>>>









>>>









>>>









>>>









>>>









>>>









>>>









>>>
All the pictures are by travel25


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos you posted alekssa, thanks for those


----------



## alekssa1

To Bordan, Parisian Girl and everyone interested in this kind of posts:


*Early XX / Early XXI*

*Mining Institute of Empress Catherine the Great / Saint Petersburg Mining Institute*









Found here









Виталий Минченко









Денис Гарипов

*Red Bridge / Red bridge*









Found here









Юрий Стальбаум

*Smolny Institute / Government of Saint Petersburg*









Found here









turku12


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thank you, alekssa1 :cheers: Wonderful photos. If these buildings could speak...


----------



## alekssa1

*St Petersburg at night*









salieri-spb.livejournal.com









roldfamily









salieri-spb.livejournal.com









sELEzNevA









tajmer1945









Ivan Smelov


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Wow, great shots! This last photo is amazing. I must say, apart from some incredible architecture, St. Petersburg has some beautiful bridges as well. :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

*Marine Facade*

Progress of 2006-2009. 180 of 400 ha (1.8 of 4 sq km) is already inwashed









Google Earth









mf.spb.ru









mf.spb.ru

Sea Passenger Terminal









mf.spb.ru









mf.spb.ru


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos indeed


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> tajmer1945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Smelov


mg: Very very beautiful pictures alekssa :applause:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks ^^

Views From the Admiralty Tower



























andre strelnikov


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


>


I love that roof, the material. Look what color and texture have :drool:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you, all the people who comment (Bogdan, Christos and Parisian Girl). And also to those 150-200 visitors per day who click by chance, think "wtf?" and close 

Pair of pictures from *Hermitage*









Bukharin









Mark









( Tomas )









Andreas Helke









dobrych









Adfoto


----------



## Chainedwolf

Classic, elegant, stunning, beautiful.


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> Thank you, all the people who comment (Bogdan, Christos and Parisian Girl). And also to those 150-200 visitors per day who click by chance, think "wtf?" and close


They not necesary think that, most are not accustomed to writing something.

PS Nice interior shots


----------



## alekssa1

Bogdan BMB said:


> They not necesary think that


Yep, it was a joke. Though one or two think that for sure


----------



## alekssa1

Marina Sorokina









crazy-sp32









aoristos


----------



## CelticHeart

Best city in the world.


----------



## joeL skylight

awesome..


----------



## christos-greece

One of the best cities in the world indeed; amazing new snow photos you got alekssa


----------



## Urbanista1

Beautiful...looks so much better than when I was there is 1987. Good work St. Petersburg


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> crazy-sp32


Brrr :lol:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks for good comments 

Upper and Lower Gardens of *Peterhof*









Игорь Литвяк









katerina7808









pixelhut









IlyaSt









FIREFOG









pro100









OWY









n-zubova









pro100









expo4u









akvarel









Druid


----------



## Parisian Girl

The Russian Versailles!?


----------



## alekssa1

In terms of age and pair of taken ideas, Peterhof is Russian Versailles 
In terms of beauty, rather Versailles is French Peterhof >> do not beat me, lol
(I've been to both Peterhof and Versailles)


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> Thanks for good comments
> 
> Upper and Lower Gardens of *Peterhof*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Игорь Литвяк


:| very nice photos alekssa kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl

alekssa1 said:


> In terms of beauty, rather Versailles is French Peterhof


^^ OMG what sacrilege this is! :shocked: I will hunt you down for this unspeakable slur Mr. "In terms of beauty, rather Versailles is French Peterhof"! :bash:

Just kidding! :lol: 

I would like to visit Peterhof some day actually. It looks amazing! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus pics of St. Petersburg One of the best cities in the world thaks


----------



## AlekseyVT

IMHO, Peterhof look more better Versailles (especially its fountains). Russia is more rich country relative to natural resources for decorative materials than France.


----------



## Parisian Girl

That's cool, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  As I was saying before, I'd like to visit Peterhof, take a good walk around and make some real comparisons for myself. That reminds me, in one of the pics, there was a light/laser show. What was this for?


----------



## alekssa1

Parisian Girl said:


> in one of the pics, there was a light/laser show. What was this for?


About 150 fountains of Upper and Lower parks work 4 months per year due to weather

Annual "*Holiday of Fountains*" takes place at the end of the season (late September)









Marina Antonova









Igor Litvyak


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice photos of St. Petersburg alekssa :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Nice effects, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

*Petrovsky Stadium*| 1925, 1957-61 | 21,570









Andrey


















For last two pictures I don't know the author as I don't remember where I saved them from


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Very interesting place for a stadium.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ True. Looks amazing. I'd love to see some aerial night shots of this stadium actually, with all those floodlights on of course. 



alekssa1 said:


> About 150 fountains of Upper and Lower parks work 4 months per year due to weather
> 
> Annual "*Holiday of Fountains*" takes place at the end of the season (late September)


OK, thanks :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Very interesting place for a stadium.


You`re right. Even the construction it`s not very special, the complex looks very good beacause of location :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Unreal parking near the stadium:lol:


----------



## SkyCA

:master::bow::eek2: WAOOO


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you guys. It is located on the island, so you can get there only via the bridge... When you cross it, there are access posts to stadium territory



Parisian Girl said:


> I'd love to see some aerial night shots of this stadium actually, with all those floodlights on of course.


The only I can find is









dima-grablyk


----------



## alekssa1

*Victory Square* again.
But now in winter









V.Raskalov









V.Raskalov


----------



## alekssa1

V.Raskalov









alart22









aoristos









aoristos


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ Again aoristos :lol: :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

I know you like this kind of pictures


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! Everything covered by snow :cheers: great photos alekssa kay:


----------



## alekssa1

*Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge*
1911 | 335 m









S.Kartashov









green wizard









thrshr









AlexDarkside









Hrodgar









Nahos Navaros


----------



## Bogdan BMB

This is my favorite bridge, looks fantastic :master:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa, no new photos for today?


----------



## alekssa1

>>









>>









>>









>>









>>









>>









>>









>>









>> / Pictures are by Andrey Kusnetsov


----------



## Bogdan BMB

I must admit that with last pictures you fill the empty of yesterday :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Well said  ^^ :cheers: Thanks

One more, then









Andrey Kuznetsov


----------



## Bogdan BMB

To understand that you will post nothing tomorrow? What is with all those beautiful pictures together in a very short time? 

Joke, very nice photos, keep posting :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3657474/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3657489/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3657624/


----------



## soloveich

annual graduation party. Scarlet Sails.


----------



## Antonio227

What a wonder!

A jewel-city, really.


----------



## alekssa1

Айглов









alart22









tatik









olunka72









aoristos









gashin63









gashin63









gashin63


----------



## Bogdan BMB

soloveich said:


> annual graduation party. Scarlet Sails.


Wonderful show :applause:

Tell me please in what period of the year is this event 

Hope to see Saint Petersburg sometimes, even not in 2010 because I have some other plans, but maybe in 2011 :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

At the end of June >>









PUH64


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> At the end of June >>


Thanks! Btw, nice picture kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

*View from Smolny tower* by keemeli


----------



## alekssa1

Good picture, but mediocre view from there :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

petrosphotos.livejournal.com









Ivan Smelov









Ivan Smelov









Ivan Smelov









Vitaliy Raskalov


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice aerial photos alekssa


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Nice photos!


----------



## Parisian Girl

What a glorious city this is! Just WOW!! :applause: 

Fantastic collection of photos, alekssa1 :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you. For today, as we already have "then and now" ([1][2][3][4][5]), it's time to make another comparison.

*On Ground and Under( )Ground *









tamarara-54









tony008

***









lovec-sveta









tony008

***









Nina Yevdokimova









nomernoy

***









glotov-valery









nomernoy

***









kool3p









nomernoy


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great pics, I love Saint Petersburg. Regards.*


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Charming!


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you 

*Smolny Cathedral* | 1748-1769 | 94 m

Scroll if necessary >>>








Andrey Ushakov, photosight.ru









ГодуновЪ, photosight.ru




































I do not remember where I took it from...

You could also RATE SMOLNY CATHEDRAL in "Rate Our Architecture"


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really amazing, very nice photos alekssa :cheers:


----------



## CalmWater

Gorgeous!
Francesco Bartolomeo Rastrelli is a genius...
This my favourite building in Saint Petersburg
Sadly that is not built the 140-meter bell tower


----------



## Parisian Girl

Magnificent architecture here. Just sublime.


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ that church is very beautiful kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I like very much the Smolny Cathedral. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece

It would be nice, awesome if they built the 140m bell tower


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks. To compare with one that has a bell tower:

*Nikolsky Naval Cathedral* | 1753-1762









Victor, fotki.yandex.ru









AndrewManson, photosight.ru









Nina Karenina, fotki.yandex.ru









Nina Karenina, fotki.yandex.ru









Kilo-irisok, fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ I like that canal, it`s very peacefull :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Agreed. It would be wonderful to take a boat ride there on a beautiful summer's day and just sit back and enjoy the views of this beautiful city.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Some cities in Europe are close to what I call Perfection! St Petersburg is one of them


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ excellent description :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you. And for the end of this page:

*Water level, 1824 flood*









Lactarius

*Water levels, 1824 flood (golden slab), 1777 and 1752 floods (marble slab)*









Юрий Стальбаум


----------



## alekssa1

*Naval Cathedral in Kronstadt*
1909-1913 | Neo-Byzantine style









YuppiDu









neo-neo29









val19n81dn









SunLight


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos alekssa :cheers: here one photo from flickr:
*Isaac Cathedral* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4440451867/
:cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

nice photos guys kay:


----------



## alekssa1

fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Bogdan BMB

I don`t like those mammoths


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love that first shot of the highway/motorway. It looks pretty new. The surface of the road looks like it's been recently put down anyway. :cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Parisian Girl said:


> Love that first shot of the highway/motorway. It looks pretty new. The surface of the road looks like it's been recently put down anyway. :cheers:


This is main problem for all Russian roads. There is a big fluctuation of temperature during the year (from -30C at winter to +40C at summer). The road surface can't resist to such fluctuation for long time, and it's need to change it very often.


----------



## Parisian Girl

AlekseyVT said:


> This is main problem for all Russian roads. There is a big fluctuation of temperature during the year (from -30C at winter to +40C at summer). The road surface can't resist to such fluctuation for long time, and it's need to change it very often.


Yes, I see what you mean. Of course, Russia is such a massive country, I can't even begin to imagine how expansive the entire road network/system really is.

I'd love to travel throughout Russia by train actually. I've heard it's really an amazing experience.


----------



## alekssa1

alekssa1 said:


> fotki.yandex.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotki.yandex.ru


It is not that old  These pictures above is *Saint Petersburg Ring Road* | 141.4 km | U/C since 2001 (northern, eastern and southern sections are opened)

And more:









fotki.yandex.ru









flickr.com


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ nice sky :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Yes, just stunning!


----------



## alekssa1

*Senate Square*:
Senate and Synod Building (now Constitutional Court of Russia) | 1834
Bronze Horseman (monument to Peter the Great) | 1770









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









photosight.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









photosight.ru


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Some very nice pics alekssa, especially the second and the last one kay:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks









andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

*Movies*









photosight.ru

*Walking...*









photosight.ru

*Winter Canal*









photosight.ru

*Saint Isaac's Cathedral*
More pictures of St Isaac's Cathedral >>>









fotki.yandex.ru

*Bank Bridge *
More pictures of Bank Bridge >>>









photosight.ru


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3678782/


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^
^^ Brrr! It`s too cold, compared with the weather from outside :lol:

:cheers: for the pics


----------



## MadeInRio

What a beautiful and stunning city!!!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683649/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683678/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683513/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3683194/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682966/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682905/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682823/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682516/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3682506/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681510/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681493/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681131/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681113/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3681105/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3680948/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3680870/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3680723/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3679909/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3679067/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos KAZAN...


>


:cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

thanx


----------



## alekssa1

What was the purpose to re-post two pictures, that I posted pair of messages above at the same page...


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> thanx


From that photo, and the rest of those you posted out there should be really cold


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

alekssa1 said:


> What was the purpose to re-post two pictures, that I posted pair of messages above at the same page...


извини, просто не стал дожидаться пока загрузятся все картинки и решил сразу запостить не посмотрев на твои пикчи


----------



## Poulos

My favourite russian city :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> извини, просто не стал дожидаться пока загрузятся все картинки и решил сразу запостить не посмотрев на твои пикчи


This is not a good reason to post 2 times the same picture

Anyway, I have liked some of them kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl

alekssa1 said:


> *Winter Canal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photosight.ru


Just beautiful..:drool: 

Thanks for all the great pics, alekssa1 :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

*Saint Petersburg Flood Prevention Facility Complex (Saint Petersburg Dam)*
Northern section - 14 km (completed)
Southern section - 11 km (u/c)
Dam is also a western section of Saint Petersburg Ring Road









maps.mail.ru









photosight.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ What are those "towers"?


----------



## alekssa1

AFAIK, those are culverts, so the water can transfer between 2 sides of dam. It is made for ecology. When needed, those culverts can be closed


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ Thanks. No new photos?


----------



## LF

I am from Brazil and have been in some countries, in europe such as Germany, Austria, Netherlands and UK. I would like to visit Saint Petersburg or the wonderful city of Yekaterinburg someday...we brazilians and russians form the Bric`s but have a lot to find out about each other cultures i guess. Russian cities seem so beautiful, diferent to me, the architecture, the urban style, and the culture very nice, but diferent which is the exciting point for me. But a always think about the communication if i travelled there to russia...i have heard that not so many people speak english? does it proceed? Do you think that i would be able to comunicate and take metro those things a tourists need to do? russians are friendly with tourists?
see ya


----------



## Parisian Girl

Nice road shots.


----------



## alekssa1

LF said:


> - i have heard that not so many people speak english?
> - Do you think that i would be able to comunicate?
> - russians are friendly with tourists?


- true
- yes, if you have a good map. as millions do
- i don't want to generalize. people are different everywhere
P.S. If you really need some more information, you better write me a private message. You are welcome

*Random Night Photos of Neva*



























andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com









salieri-spb.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Nice road photos from the city, alekssa


----------



## Xenobite




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4470830764/


----------



## alekssa1

I like last picture 

*Kazan Cathedral* once again









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## alekssa1

photosight.ru









photosight.ru









photosight.ru


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ AWESOME! :drool:


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## alekssa1

flickr









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com









andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com









andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

bogomyako.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos alekssa for sure :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4058922140/


----------



## Parisian Girl

alekssa1 said:


>


WOW! Just beautiful..


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> bogomyako.livejournal.com


Excellent photo :cheers:


----------



## Brko

All photos...:master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you 
____________________

*Moscow Sq.*
13 ha (130 000 sq m), the largest square in St Petersburg









salieri-spb.livejournal.com









flickr









flickr









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru




































dr-sartorius.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome new photos alekssa, like this one:


>


----------



## jackass94

Wow, just incredible photos :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

General Consulate of Poland









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> *Moscow Sq.*
> 13 ha (130 000 sq m), the largest square in St Petersburg


^^ Very nice pics kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl

alekssa1 said:


> dr-sartorius.livejournal.com


Lenin watching over the city.  Great shot!


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks Bogdan, PG, CG, 94

*Fontanka*









fotki.yandex.ru


















salieri-spb.livejournal.com



























/andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

*Bol'shaya Moskovskaya St. & Monument of Dostoyevsky*









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru
















fotki.yandex.ru, fotki.yandex.ru
















fotki.yandex.ru, fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## jpsolarized

awesome city


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

very nice photos Alekssa:cheers:


----------



## yak

Really a magnificent city 

Thank you alekssa1


----------



## Bogdan BMB

*Fontanka* ... some very dynamic picture :cheers:

*Bol'shaya Moskovskaya* ... interesting profile of the street, it has something special kay:

Thanks for the pics alekssa :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

The city looks so much more spectacular now then when I was there in late 80's. Lots of restoration work - good job!


----------



## LarisaCh

alekssa1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr-sartorius.livejournal.com


Are restoration works of the Lenin's suit, which was spoiled after the explosion, already finished? Or this is another monument (old photo)?


----------



## alekssa1

LarisaCh said:


> Are restoration works of the Lenin's suit, which was spoiled after the explosion, already finished? Or this is another monument (old photo)?


Nope, another statue of Lenin was exploaded. Not that one at Moscow Sq, but the one at *Lenin Sq* (in front of *Finland Railway Terminal*):

Before explosion:









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru

After explosion:









fotki.yandex.ru

After explosion, during reconstruction:









fotki.yandex.ru

*AFAIK, pair of days ago it was reinstalled there after reconstruction!!*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos alekssa... :cheers:

*Isaaks Cathedral*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorena-wm/4355608592/


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ Very nice cathedral, bad that is a little bit blurry


----------



## alekssa1

flickr.com









photosight.ru









flickr.com









photosight.ru









photosight.ru









flickr.com









photosight.ru









photosight.ru


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates 

@Bogdan: yeap, but its still very good


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa it`s back with his beautiful pictures :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Those canal shots are just wonderful. St. Petersburg is such a romantic city...


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you 
Once again (other pics here and here) *Sennaya Sq.*









2870*1917
fotki.yandex.ru









900*600
salieri-spb.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

Peter and Paul Cathedral & Floating Fountain, bogomyako.livejournal.com









Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge, bogomyako.livejournal.com









Swimming pool, fotki.yandex.ru









Tower, fotki.yandex.ru









Catherine the Great, bogomyako.livejournal.com









Rostral Columns at the Spit of Vasilievsky Island, fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## geoff189d

Sennaya Sq looks a lively place.


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> Peter and Paul Cathedral & Floating Fountain, bogomyako.livejournal.com


   Excelent photo!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, that second photo (Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge. Post #512) posted by alekssa1 is just unbelievable! One of the very best I've seen on this thread! :applause:


----------



## alekssa1

nau-spb.livejournal.com









Scarlet Sails celebration, photosight.ru









Admiralty (spire) >>> St Isaac Cathedral (dome) >>> Rostral Column at the Spit of Vasilievsky Island >>> Kunstkamera, binaryanimal.livejournal.com









Peter and Paul Fortress, binaryanimal.livejournal.com









Peter and Paul Cathedral, fotki.yandex.ru









Bank Bridge, photosight.ru









Catherine Garden, photosight.ru


----------



## CalmWater

don't stop 
i have 5 kopeks with Catherine II initial


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3718300/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720193/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3720292/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3719472/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3718939/


----------



## alekssa1

*Skyline*

SCROLL >>>









photosight.ru









photosight.ru









www.photosight.ru


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those panoramas are really very nice, alekssa :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^agreed :cheers1:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ Nice photos guys :cheers1:


----------



## alekssa1

*Scarlet Sails*




































bogomyako.livejournal.com


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Love this last shot! These ships are simply amazing. So charming. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome night photos :cheers:

*Palace Square*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4000780088/


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks 









petrosphotos.livejournal.com









andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com









4272*2848
fotki.yandex.ru









4207*2804
fotki.yandex.ru









4227*2818
fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## alekssa1

Palace Square with grass (!!)








photosight.ru

Palace Bridge








photosight.ru/

Peter and Paul Fortress/Cathedral








photosight.ru/

Trinity Bridge & Peter and Paul Cathedral








photosight.ru

Mikhail Glinka St.








photosight.ru

Lion at Admiralty Embankment








photosight.ru

Griboyedov Canal








photosight.ru

St. Isaac Cathedral & English embankment








photosight.ru/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thanks for those updates kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Yuhuu, some nice updates alekssa kay:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Wow! There's a lot of History written on those streets and within those walls!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Magnificent city! My favourite Russian city by far! :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Isn't it obvious why . . . Santino!  



:cheers2:


----------



## alekssa1

Nice to know, Parisian Girl 

*Random picutres*









Thin building
fotki.yandex.ru









Peter and Paul Fortress/Cathedral
fotki.yandex.ru









Malaya Konyushennaya St. / Kazan Cathedral
fotki.yandex.ru









Malaya Sadovaya St.
fotki.yandex.ru









Moyka River
fotki.yandex.ru









Griboyedova Canal
fotki.yandex.ru









St Isaac Cathedral
fotki.yandex.ru









St Isaac Cathedral
bogomyako.livejournal.com


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3722426/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3722618/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3722260/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3721731/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3721574/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3723122/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3723472/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3723814/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3724434/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725341/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725882/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3725494/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3724133/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3724948/


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, amazing photos of St. Petersburg guys kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love that glass tower! Very nice indeed. :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks  Some *night pictures*










flickr / Palace Sq 180 panorama









flickr / Palace Sq, General Staff Building









flickr / Palace Sq, Winter Palace - Hermitage Museum









flickr / Nevsky Av









flickr / Nevsky Av









flickr









flickr / Voznesensky Av


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice too  one more photo at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dobrych/4305895190/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MY CONGRADULATIONS TO THE LENINGRAD CITIZENS, ALL RUSSIAN PEOPLES AND OUR FRIENDS WITH THE VICTORY DAY!*


----------



## Parisian Girl

alekssa1 said:


> flickr / Voznesensky Av


Stunning photo! Wonderful perspective of both these streets. Love that building at the center of the photo also. What does that red sign say/mean?


----------



## anm

^^ food store, grocery


----------



## alekssa1

fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru​


----------



## 4miGO!!!

'Piter is great, as always is.


----------



## alekssa1

*May 9*









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru​


----------



## alekssa1

*May 9*
*Palace Square*









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru​


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Great photos of the parades. I saw British, Polish, American and French at the Victory Parade in Red Square, Moscow, on the news earlier. Wonderful to see such unity and solidarity.  



anm said:


> ^^ food store, grocery


Thank you. Very grand building. :cheers2:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Very nice pics, especially that night shots kay:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you 
___________

*Mikhailovsky Palace*
(Carlo Rossi, 1819-1825)
Main building of The State Russian Museum - the largest depository of the Russian fine art in the world

Square of Arts, Monument of poet Alexander Pushkin (Anikushin, 1957), Main facade of Mikhailovsky Palace








fotki.yandex.ru

Railing








fotki.yandex.ru

Panoramic view








fotki.yandex.ru

Entrance








fotki.yandex.ru

Mikhailovsky garden, Back facade of Mikhailovsky Palace








fotki.yandex.ru

Mikhailovsky garden, Back facade of Mikhailovsky Palace








fotki.yandex.ru









flickr









flickr









flickr









fotki.yandex.ru









flickr​


----------



## alekssa1

flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr

<< contents of this thread >>​


----------



## ainttelling

Requesting photo(s) of the Buddhist Temple, please.


----------



## alekssa1

*Gunzechoyney datsan*
(Baranovsky, 1909-1915)
The 1st Buddhist temple built in Europe

Railing









fotki.yandex.ru

Main Facade









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru

Back Facade









fotki.yandex.ru

Around









fotki.yandex.ru

Inside









dazan.spb.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









dazan.spb.ru

<< contents of this thread >>​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updates from St. Petersburg alekssa kay:


----------



## alekssa1

fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Even if I said some time ago, I have to repeat. Those channels are very nice :applause:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks. Though it was a river, not a channel

*Some churches never posted here before*









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Probably a river... :dunno:


----------



## warden987

Retro photos from Leningrad 1956









































































































http://iconotheque-russe.ehess.fr
[/IMG]


----------



## alekssa1

*15 May*









fotki.yandex.ru/









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru
















fotki.yandex.ru, fotki.yandex.ru

<< contents of this thread >>​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos as well, alekssa


----------



## Bogdan BMB

warden987 said:


> Retro photos from Leningrad 1956


Interesting pics warden kay:


----------



## alekssa1

*May*









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru

<< contents of this thread >>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really awesome :applause:


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> *May*


That flowers are really great :cheers1:


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

great pictures.


----------



## Aecio

Beautiful city!!


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks 
________
*
Petrovsky Stadium and Around
1925, reconstruction 1957-61, renovation 1994 | 21,570*

Scroll >>>








cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com









cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com









cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru

More aerial pictures of Petrovsky Stadium

<< contents of this thread >>
_


----------



## alekssa1

andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com










sergeylouks.livejournal.com









salieri-spb.livejournal.com









liveinternet.ru/users/galahad

<< contents of this thread >>​


----------



## alekssa1

http://salieri-spb.livejournal.com/72114.html









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3769290​


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## stevensp

just amazing pictures!

its a wonderful city

a city on the top of my list of cities i have to see!
beautiful!


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you guys
_____________


*St Petersburg celebrates its birthday*









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









nau-spb.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos from St. Petersburg :cheers:

One more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obedurena/4273277231/


----------



## alekssa1

Good picture, christos 
But it is very common view, as it was made from an hotel, that is one of the tallest buildings in city centre
_____________________________________________


















still-gray.livejournal.com









salieri-spb.livejournal.com









salieri-spb.livejournal.com

<< contents of this thread >>​


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ very nice photos alekssa :applause:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks. Lately you are not very often here and in the thread next to this (you know )
___________________









salieri-spb.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## juancito

very nice!


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> Thanks. Lately you are not very often here and in the thread next to this (you know )


Yes, I know, my real problem is the free time  

btw, i like these new pics kay:


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks 
________

*Trinity Cathedral | 1828-1835*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olegych76/view/32533?page=4

*Fire of 2006*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vadfo/view/14953/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sumifot/view/79536?page=0

*And photos of 2010*









http://community.livejournal.com/spbroofs/610098.html









http://salieri-spb.livejournal.com/68205.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serkalabin/view/255899/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/197936?page=7


----------



## christos-greece

*The Copper Horseman*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dobrych/4138615457/


----------



## alekssa1

^^ salieri-spb.livejournal.com



























^^ andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com​


----------



## Doukan

russia has the most beautiful churches!! thanks for the updates


----------



## Bogdan BMB

beautiful pictures alekssa :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photo at night of St. Petersburg, alekssa...


>


:cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you
________










^^ fotki.yandex.ru



























^^ valdep.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos at night are also very nice


----------



## Bogdan BMB

^^ +1 :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Bogdan BMB said:


> ^^ +1


LOL, so what is my current score?? (If you dont start posting new pics in your thread, may I give you -1?)









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## alekssa1

newrussian said:


> newrussian palace 70 km from st-petersburg


*City*scapes and Skyline Photos >> Saint Petersburg :nuts:









photosight.ru









dedmaxopka.livejournal.com​


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## newrussian

---


----------



## henry hill

^^ You are crazy! But it's good. Super pictures! :cheers:


----------



## ainttelling

^^ :applause:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alekssa1

http://salieri-spb.livejournal.com/74903.html









http://salieri-spb.livejournal.com/74600.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/211123?page=7









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/213381?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/213729?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/219260?page=1​


----------



## alekssa1

*XIV St. Petersburg International Economic Forum*


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/asv543/view/286574/?page=1
































http://en.rian.ru/photolents/20100616/159446838.html

*******





































If you live within 500 meters zone of limited access, that is around of Forum's venue, be ready to show your ID when you go out. Inform police in advance in a case you are planning to have guests.










Meanwhile traffic jams are all around









http://na6ludatelb.livejournal.com/900786.html​


----------



## alekssa1

*Preparations for Scarlet Sails 2010 (June, 19)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mvk-10/view/281418/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mvk-10/view/281277/?page=0


----------



## Bogdan BMB

alekssa1 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/211123?page=7


^^ The water looks awesome :applause:


----------



## alekssa1

Thank you, it was well-edited
_________________________

*Scarlet Sails 2010*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vijra/view/1209988?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vijra/view/1209990?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vodoss/view/271408?page=0









http://andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com/25834.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-s-nega/view/290212/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/208460?page=19









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/208488/?page=19









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/208567/?page=19


----------



## evian

«Санкт-Петербург» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Санкт-Петербург» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ФОТО сегоДНЯ ... АЛЫЕ - СНОВА в Питере» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Санкт-Петербург с вертолета» на Яндекс.Фотках



«Санкт-Петербург с вертолета» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петергоф» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дворцовый мост в акватории Невы» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/203312?page=18









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/203313?page=18









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/211902?page=19


----------



## alekssa1




----------



## domtoren

*In German????*



alekssa1 said:


> Thank you. And for the end of this page:
> 
> *Water level, 1824 flood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lactarius
> 
> *Water levels, 1824 flood (golden slab), 1777 and 1752 floods (marble slab)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Юрий Стальбаум


Quite surprised to see that the inscription is also in German. 
Was German at that time a usual language in Russia? 
Do Russians also master Latin alphabet? There are lots of advertisements and shop signs in Latin alphabet, I thought only some privileged learned English or French.


----------



## void0

They were a lot of Germans living in Russia that time. In St-Petersburg there was even a whole block with Germans living there.


----------



## Ysh

domtoren said:


> Quite surprised to see that the inscription is also in German.
> Was German at that time a usual language in Russia?
> Do Russians also master Latin alphabet? There are lots of advertisements and shop signs in Latin alphabet, I thought only some privileged learned English or French.


there were a lot of Germans in pre-revolutionary Russia, and Russian emperors had German roots. French also lived in Russia, but not so many.

Nobilitet in Russia knew foreign languages very well, especially German and French.
Now in Russia is hard to find people who speak fluent foreign languages, in Moscow and S-Petersbourg some have a middle level knowledge, and mostly people speak only Russian.

Latin alphabet is studied in schools, and often it is the only thing that people remember after graduating: how to read foreign letters.


----------



## Ysh

the phots are really amazing, thanks!


----------



## alekssa1

You've found such an old post  I don't know about german language, but in 18-19 centuries german, french and english languages were quite popular. Unlike serbian and some others, in russian language the latin set is not used, only cyrillic one
Most of water-level slabs are in russian only. You can see most of these slabs here


----------



## alekssa1

http://diabolic-twirl.livejournal.com/3026.html









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/83098.html


----------



## ainttelling

Apartment House on Ostrovsky Square (Basin House) - 1878-1879 - Central District - Project: Nikolai Basin - Decorations: Ivan Petrov, Nikolai Nikonov










Picture Page | Nikolai Mironov | Yandex.Fotki | Uncompressed File


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Beautiful building ainttelling kay:


----------



## alekssa1

_gelio-nsk.livejournal.com_

*<<* contents of this thread *>>*


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3909983/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3933321/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice aerial view of St. Petersburg 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5038340767/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-mi-ra/view/717106/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-mi-ra/view/717827/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-mi-ra/view/718603?page=0


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainer1957/5054541040/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/victor2107/view/411798?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zabava-2007/view/300251/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/246685?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/victor2107/view/423825/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/neposeda-50/view/409391/?page=7









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tony008/view/293284/?page=7


----------



## alekssa1

http://cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com/64893.html









http://cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com/63772.html









http://community.livejournal.com/spbroofs/658379.html​


----------



## alekssa1

http://cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com/65058.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great aerial photos of St. Petersburg 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evgentus/5082962693/in/photostream/


----------



## turku12

_From St Isaac Cathedral_


_From Smolny Cathedral_


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/367764/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/365891/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ka-valentina-48/view/399909/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279360/?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279370/?page=5









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279381/?page=5









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279383/?page=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279385/?page=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279328/?page=3









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gekamail/view/279344/?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cluster12345/view/253784/?page=0​


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marzaxx/view/206084?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/novomirivich/view/393471/?page=1


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fili-gennadij/view/247376/?page=16









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marzaxx/view/191242?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marzaxx/view/191160?page=0

*Pulkovo-2 Int. Airport*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4805050098/in/photostream/

*<<* contents of this thread *>>*​


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3952147/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anklem/view/286299









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/287599









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/274995









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/274222/























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anklem/view/288058, http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anklem/view/201796, http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anklem/view/248868?









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evgentus/view/276424









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evgentus/view/275880?page=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3944899/































































http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/31848.html

*<<* contents of this thread *>>*​


----------



## geoff189d

Very interesting batch of photos just posted.


----------



## orj_st.kru

*Peterhof - Holiday of fountains 2010*





















































































































http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/14185.html


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anna_abramova/5102808465/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/madcityjudy/5102741617/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

Nice pictures of Peterhof ^^, if not watermarks on some of photos 

_*Kazan Cathedral
1801-1811*_









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20408249

_*Palace Sq
Winter Palace (1754-1762) >>> Alexander Column (1830-1834) >>> General Staff (1819-1829)*_









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21373597

_*Panorama of Neva River
Kutuzov Emb. >>> Trinity Bridge (1897-1903, 582 m) >>> Peter and Paul Cathedral (1713-1733, 122.5 m) >>> Cruiser Aurora*_









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42354229

_*Moskovskaya Square
640*205 m = 130.000 m, city's and one of Europe's largest
Palace of Soviets (1936-1941), Lenin (1970), fountains (2006)*_









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42354282

_*National Library of Russia
Established in 1795; with 35 million items it is the 5th largest library in the world
This very building is one of many and was built in 1980s-1990s*_









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40719641









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40718990


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those photos are also very nice too; btw i think the photo of the bridge, maybe photographed from the interior of the bus...


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3842415/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3930712/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3968817/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3950916/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3953341/​


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

see 2:35 to 3:30 "i didn't expect to be in a such european city" :banana:


----------



## alekssa1

http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/259646.html









http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/258054.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/101868?page=0









http://xrust.deviantart.com/art/Heart-of-Petersburg-135614194









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3902610/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cluster12345/view/253778?page=0


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tisselly/4800620150









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexistur/view/270057?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexistur/view/271076?page=3









http://xrust.deviantart.com/art/Palace-Bridge-161363916









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrodmanjr/5107983741/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniobovinophotography/5113031233/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniobovinophotography/5110121946/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-sergeew/view/335006/?page=0









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3972998/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos alekssa


----------



## alekssa1

Thanks.
Some suburbs of St. Petersburg:

*Constantine Palace in Strelna*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4814915512

*Town and Park of Pavlovsk*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4814915510

*Pulkovo, St. Petersburg Ring Road and South of St. Petersburg*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4791065708


----------



## alekssa1

*Northern districts*



























http://tankizt.livejournal.com/5892.html


----------



## christos-greece

As well very nice new photos alekssa


----------



## alekssa1

_*Trinity Cathedral | 1828-1835*
more pictures_









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shkut-igor2/view/224534/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/295244?page=25​


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_fedorova/5143454207/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foje64/5143567868/in/photostream/


----------



## SkyCA

Waoooooooooo Nice CITY!!!


----------



## alekssa1

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/99788.html









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3928337/









http://mariabrazina.deviantart.com/art/Motion-182161672









http://mariabrazina.deviantart.com/art/Motion-2-182161746​


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrodmanjr/5140322993/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/camandkristin/5147654995/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5161627798









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5161019831









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4847674662









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4887546474









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4881619563









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3556310783


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/285026









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yuriy-i/view/203334









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/badserz/view/225858









http://22sobaki.livejournal.com/83663.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/badserz/view/245396









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/badserz/view/248486​


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## turku12

_Nevsky Prospekt_


_Bolshaya Nevka and Pirogovskaya Embankment_


_Blagoveschensky Bridge and Academy of Arts_


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saraewood/5166371196/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saraewood/5166353984/in/photostream/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://spb-fot.narod.ru/panno/index.html


----------



## orj_st.kru




----------



## Wait4me

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3981089/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3981181/


----------



## alekssa1

*Autumn 2010*









http://ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com/10354.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kool3p/view/307274









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kool3p/view/314157









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pimokat2007/view/280944









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/287727​


----------



## geoff189d

Yes, that's the mall - looks very impressive. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrodmanjr/5225977532/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexta69/5223123646/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

:cheers: picture with spires ^^









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nikogdanesplu/view/360577









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ninev-spb/view/406428









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ttweakzz/view/309780









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/phtimofeeff/view/319501









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4024321









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yana-shumilova-life/view/283209









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/407420









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/411736









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/409728









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nicomed/view/288511









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nicomed/view/288518









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/323788









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vovachuka/view/361849​


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/opiskar/view/147455









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/330256









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tajmer1945/view/375987









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yuriy-i/view/297331









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/297907









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aoristos/view/275057​


----------



## alekssa1

http://rusdiplomat.ru/post143889988/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pgogol/view/404575









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ka-ira/view/325521









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aoristos/view/275783









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kool3p/view/319346









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kool3p/view/319149









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kool3p/view/318951​


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5257971529/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5257973575/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3989447









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3824880









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3853649









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3230028









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4021950


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://community.livejournal.com/fotopiter/4209321.html








http://community.livejournal.com/fotopiter/4210542.html


----------



## turku12

_The Bronse Horseman_


_Fontanka River and the Summer Gardens_


_Troitsky Bridge_


_The Engineer's (Mikhaylovsky) Castle_


----------



## stangen

fantastic! thx to all


----------



## Bogdan BMB

Very nice pics guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chunlam/5274177966/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chunlam/5273481857/in/photostream/


----------



## alekssa1

WB, Bogdan









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/russik777/view/250164









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/russik777/view/307599









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vosstania636/view/317175


----------



## nidz

Those pics of SP are amazing, especially those ones by night!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4847674662/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yulia_vadimovna/5113971164/in/photostream/


----------



## Tyrone

Nice city, even in wintertime.


----------



## Chadoh25

Wow, those winter photos are lovely!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Winter photos of St. Petersburg are indeed lovely :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyadyavasya/5260098291/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeykay2007/5224736412/in/photostream/


----------



## orj_st.kru




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from St. Petersburg :cheers: Merry Christmas!


----------



## orj_st.kru

foto by Petr Ushanov.
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/15947.html


----------



## christos-greece

Russia_1950 - Mariinsky Palace (Great on Black) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Spas na Krovi by septzz, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru




----------



## orj_st.kru




----------



## orj_st.kru




----------



## I`M

Magic photos... :applause:


----------



## sirGregor

Absolutely amazing pictures kay:

:eek2:


----------



## rain21

I went there few times in summers, really a beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece

S8001379 by SleepyEmp, on Flickr


S8001382 by SleepyEmp, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru




----------



## Bassik




----------



## alekssa1

All the pictures above are from http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/111639.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tatjana-gord/view/285544









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/genar-58/view/299154









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tatjana-gord/view/285542​


----------



## PortoNuts

A Baltic pearl. :cheers2:


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://valdep.livejournal.com/30836.html​


----------



## hellospank25

orj_st.kru said:


>


Could someone please tell me what camera was used to take this photo?


----------



## turku12

*Spring in the City*


_The Neva. Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge and melting ice from Smolnaya Embankment_


_Kolomna. St Isidor's Church on the Griboyedov Canal_


_St Isaac's Square. The Cathedral, Nicolas I Monument and the Astoria Hotel by night_


----------



## aljuarez

What a wonderful treat of a thread!!! :cheers:


----------



## Wunderknabe

The whole city is a true piece of art.

Moscow may be the political center in Russia, but St. Petersburg will always be the more beautiful 

Great shots. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg ,Russia by geminiexplorer2, on Flickr

Untitled by rachel.raye, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://pics.livejournal.com/aleksg/pic/002r8spf


----------



## geoff189d

alekssa1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58130913&postcount=603



Thanks for that link.


----------



## geoff189d

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes. It's a Trinity Cathedral. It was damaged by fire on August 25, 2006 and restored in 2010.



Thanks for info. I like the Palladian influenced design.


----------



## christos-greece

Petersburg building by salvagekat, on Flickr


Night Lights by PunkRockBabo, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Photos below are from pesochinsky.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Piter_2011_Extended2 - 10 by MontekristuM, on Flickr


Piter_2011_Extended2 - 05 by MontekristuM, on Flickr


Piter_2011_Extended2 - 11 by MontekristuM, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Grand Palace, Upper Garden and Lower Park of Peterhof









pesochinsky.livejournal.com

Constantine Palace in Strelna









pesochinsky.livejournal.com

South-West









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com

Saint Petersburg Ring Road and Western Rapid Diameter









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com

Western Rapid Diameter









pesochinsky.livejournal.com









pesochinsky.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

Time-lapse, 37 seconds

The draw span of Palace Bridge moves down





by an_ef, on spbroofs.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Piter_2011_Extended2 - 20 by MontekristuM, on Flickr


Piter_2011_Extended2 - 19 by MontekristuM, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4441605.html#cutid1


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4442755.html​


----------



## autskai

So known and lovely places


----------



## christos-greece

Kazan Cathedral_2011_05_21_0001 by FarmerJohnn, on Flickr


St Isaac's Cathedral_2011_05_20_0004 by FarmerJohnn, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4237683/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4237958/


----------



## alekssa1

Izmailovsky Avenue, Trinity Cathedral and the golden dome of St Isaac's Cathedral









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com

Trinity Cathedral, Fontanka Riv.









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com


----------



## El_Greco

Magnificent city, its just a shame that getting Russian visa is a pain in the arse!


----------



## arnau_Vic

:drool:


----------



## alekssa1

El_Greco said:


> Magnificent city, its just a shame that getting Russian visa is a pain in the arse!


It is still easier than getting British one


----------



## alekssa1

*POST # 1000*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladimiretspskov/view/595633









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vla-3215/view/279330

Embankment of Griboyedov Canal became semi-pedestrian after reconstruction









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vla-3215/view/358229









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/govorai/view/386509


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg 3422 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg 3189 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais de l'Ermitage by Zaskars, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg 3294 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


----------



## Imax33

Very beautiful city


----------



## alekssa1

by Алексей, on Yandex.Fotki









by Татьяна Горд, on Yandex.Fotki









by Virmas, on Yandex.Fotki


clickable ^^
by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

All the photos below are by Раскалов (raskalov-vit), on raskalov-vit.livejournal.com. Click the link to see more pictures.

Vosstaniya (Uprising) Sq. with Obelisk (36 m) installed in 1985 in commemoration of the 40th anniversary of the Victory. Nevsky Avenue










Nevsky Avenue










Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Griboedov Canal



















Griboedov Canal










Catherine Garden



















Liteyny Bridge










Palace Bridge > TV Tower > Peter and Paul Cathedral










Palace Bridge










Peter and Paul Fortress/Cathedral










Palace Sq.





































Palace Bridge and Spit of Vasilievsky Island










Spit of Vasilievsky Island and view to Palace Emb.










Spit of Vasilievsky Island (Rostral Colomn) and view to Peter and Paul Cathedral and Trinity Bridge










Palace Emb.










Malaya Konushennaya St.










Once again, all the photos above are by Раскалов (raskalov-vit), on raskalov-vit.livejournal.com. Click the link to see more pictures.


----------



## alekssa1

All the photos below are by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com

Nevsky Avenue (almost 3 km)


Clickable ^^

Palace Sq.










St. Isaac's Cathedral










Alexander Garden and Gorokhovaya St.










Neva River, Blagoveshchensky (Annunciation) Bridge










Once again, all the photos above are by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com


----------



## Imax33

Фотки ШИКАРНЫ.... город ОБАЛДЕННЫЙ......


----------



## alekssa1

*Ozerki*


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abdula-koba777/view/562695









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abdula-koba777/view/562716


----------



## turku12

_Chesmenskaya Church in Moskovsky District_









_Kazansky Cathedral on Nevsky Prospect_









_The Engineer's (Mikhaylovsky) Castle from Mikhaylovsky Garden_


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful St. Petersburg.


----------



## christos-greece

dsc_0213.jpg by Sanja Byelkin, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by p!ng, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by p!ng, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Vladimirskaya Square & Church of the same name (1769)









by cmapuk-noxa6bl4, on cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com









by cmapuk-noxa6bl4, on cmapuk-noxa6bl4.livejournal.com


----------



## alekssa1

by Алексей, on Yandex.Fotki









by fish-ka-spb, on fish-ka-spb.livejournal.com









by Ignat Chernyaev, on ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com









by Ignat Chernyaev, on ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com









by Ignat Chernyaev, on ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing aerial photos... 


Church of the Saviour on Spilled Blood - St Petersburg, Russia by markpanama, on Flickr


Night Lights by PunkRockBabo, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

*Scarlet Sails 2011*

(photos of 2010 here)









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lena-vek79/view/419821









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lena-vek79/view/202011









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zdpfoto/view/322815









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marzaxx/view/329227









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ewwl/view/390997









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ewwl/view/390996









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/148095.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/148095.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/148095.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/148095.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/148095.html​


----------



## alekssa1

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## christos-greece

The Cathedral of the Resurrection by Andrew Kudrin, on Flickr


The front of the Hermitage by wunnspeed, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/​


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kptelegin/view/389624









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/impressionabiliti/view/340113









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/462488









http://binaryanimal.livejournal.com/585713.html









http://binaryanimal.livejournal.com/585713.html









http://binaryanimal.livejournal.com/585713.html









http://binaryanimal.livejournal.com/585713.html​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

so majestic and imperial, the city is truly a city of kings


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4265192/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4264767/​


----------



## ledeled

del


----------



## Linguine

^^
magnificent photos...:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

St. Petersburg by Isabel ****, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Isabel ****, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Isabel ****, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tanyazoloto-2011/view/285262









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aac1950/view/350890









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ivms/view/392922









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/destirh/view/387698









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vulkan-avia/view/334949









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vulkan-avia/view/334954









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vulkan-avia/view/334958









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ra1akb/view/370633​


----------



## christos-greece

Winter Palace, St. Petersburg, Russia by alessandralee, on Flickr


Untitled by denisafonin, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Mila e Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## geoff189d

Is the "St Petersburg Dam" now complete. Wikipedia states it was due to be finished in 2010. Thanks.


----------



## Linguine

alekssa1 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tanyazoloto-2011/view/285262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aac1950/view/350890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ivms/view/392922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/destirh/view/387698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vulkan-avia/view/334949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vulkan-avia/view/334954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vulkan-avia/view/334958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ra1akb/view/370633​



Amazing set of pics.....just love St. Petersburg.


----------



## christos-greece

peter and paul fortress, hermitage viewpoint by jaxciz, on Flickr


st. Isaac's cathedral viewpoint by jaxciz, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Mila e Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

BREATHTAKING!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## alekssa1

by Ignat Chernyaev, on ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Peter Paul fortress, St. Petersburg, Russia by Bob Griffin, on Flickr


DSC00837, St. Isaac's Square, St. Petersburg, Russia by jimg944, on Flickr


DSC00826, St. Isaac's Square, St. Petersburg, Russia by jimg944, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kimirise/view/750056









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slawnaja-kurochka/view/430054









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vla-3215/view/367038









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vla-3215/view/364287









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ronika71/view/357691









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slikasov/view/349969









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexxx-malev/view/403097









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorron2008/view/523547









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/osservatoreadriano/view/453266









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vl-iw/view/400730


----------



## christos-greece

Shtandart, St. Petersburg, full sail by Frizztext, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia - Bridge over the Fontanka river by jackfre2, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4498354.html


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4494867.html​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4278812/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://ivan-smelov.livejournal.com/31476.html​


----------



## Кaктус

Moskovskaya square


Кaктус;82533151 said:


>


----------



## Wait4me

http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wait4me

http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/487781









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vash555/view/382444









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-sergeew/view/434340









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/a783/view/352098


----------



## christos-greece

Palace Bridge by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


Peter and Paul Fortress by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


DSC_3199 by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4313558/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4312189/


----------



## alekssa1

«И величав,и горделив...», Yandex.Fotki


«Город 11августа», Yandex.Fotki


«Тише едешь,дальше будешь», Yandex.Fotki


«Кнстантиновский дворец», Yandex.Fotki


«Огни ночного города», Yandex.Fotki


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4323128/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4320758/


----------



## christos-greece

Church on Spilled Blood - St. Petersburg, Russia by harriskeir, on Flickr


Palace Square by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


Palace Square by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Bassik

otherwise and be it could not :banana:
Saint Petersburg is the staggering beautiful city!
the very good photographs!!!


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/denora/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vla-3215/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/topulia/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/v61249/


----------



## Bassik

Excellent photographs! what year?


----------



## orj_st.kru

^^
август 2011.


----------



## orj_st.kru

...


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3&how=created&search_author=prizrak-ru2004&


----------



## christos-greece

rooftops of st.petersburg by turbo-skymaster, on Flickr


Peter and Paul Fortress by harriskeir, on Flickr


----------



## Imax33

The most beautiful city of Russia and one of the most beautiful cities of the world


----------



## jackass94

yeah, every time I visit the city I fall in love with it again and again. I'm looking forward to next yeah when I'll likely join the Saint-Petersburg University of Architecture and Civil Engineering and will be able to live in this gorgeous city


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4134 by MCM.Amsterdam.Photography, on Flickr


IMG_3472-2 by MCM.Amsterdam.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

*orj_st.kru*, thx a lot for links! Just amazing!


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/victor2107/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4334537/


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg 3 by EOTMphoto, on Flickr


St.Petersburg 2 by EOTMphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

Catherine Palace,Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), St.Petersburg,Russia by lemmo2009, on Flickr


Catherine Palace,Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), St.Petersburg,Russia by lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Truly an amazing city. One of only a handful that can rival Paris for beautiful architectural streetscapes IMHO.


----------



## Luli Pop

Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

St Isaac's Cathedral, Aug 11 by freshelectrons, on Flickr


Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Catherine Palace,Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), St.Petersburg,Russia by lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg

Great pics, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## alekssa1

http://shablin.spb.ru/2011/08/nad-peterburgom/









http://shablin.spb.ru/2011/08/nad-peterburgom/









http://turnas.livejournal.com/13583.html









http://ivan-smelov.livejournal.com/35805.html


«Муравейник» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexbabenkov/view/396452


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/305868/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/305526/


«...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Свод» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Последние лучи...» на Яндекс.Фотках​


----------



## christos-greece

Russia - St. Petersburg by Belfast Gingerella, on Flickr


Russia - St. Petersburg, The Hermitage by Belfast Gingerella, on Flickr


Russia - St. Petersburg, The Winter Palace by Belfast Gingerella, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4341641/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4341486/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4341373/


----------



## Polliana

Beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1307 by leonelescota, on Flickr


DSC_1308 by leonelescota, on Flickr


DSC_1306 by leonelescota, on Flickr


----------



## turku12

_Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge and Smolny Cathedral by night._
by turku12









_Silhuette of Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge (Bridge of Peter the Great) girders._
by turku12









_Night view of the Neva bridges in a row._
by turku12


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4376875/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://ivan-smelov.livejournal.com/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4376347/








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4376265/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/петербург/users/igoryan77777/view/684366?page=0&how=created&type=image&grouping=on


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/view/395723/?page=0

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/view/395724/?page=0​


----------



## christos-greece

Nevsky Prospect Bridge by Skyline Studio, on Flickr


The Savior on the Blood Church / St.Petersburg / RUSSIA by r_a_i_n_m_a_n, on Flickr


Night Life by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Introduction to Piter by Minarge, on Flickr


DSC_1318 by Rice Bear, on Flickr


DSC_1311 by Rice Bear, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/304877.html









http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/304877.html









http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/304899.html









http://spbroofs.livejournal.com/745632.html









http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/303204.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/171394.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/171394.html









http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/171394.html​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/badserz/view/409635/?page=6


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zoya-avenirovna/


----------



## Linguine

Thanks all for the fantastic photos of St. Petersburg....:cheers:


----------



## NatalieSPb

Thanks for the great photos, *Alekssa1*! GORKOVSKAYA the best!


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Savior on Blood by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Church of the Saviour on Spilled Blood 2 by Peter Sneddon, on Flickr


From Russia With Light by jannepaint, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx

majestic, gorgeous place!


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4647010.html


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/


----------



## Malka4re

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

СПб / St. Petersburg by Vadim_Prischepa, on Flickr


St. Isaac's Cathedral (used as a museum of atheism during the Soviet years) by dcharbach, on Flickr


Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Mike_Godwin, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/482673/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/483809/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/529370/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/529370/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/508632/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/463904/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/498209/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/496649/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/456709/









http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/519514/


«1466» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP1092 by PJ Fanning, on Flickr


Canal by fugaroo, on Flickr


Church of the Spilled Blood by fugaroo, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://transphoto.ru/photo/424525









http://transphoto.ru/photo/399263









http://transphoto.ru/photo/334007









http://transphoto.ru/photo/333854









http://transphoto.ru/photo/393438









http://transphoto.ru/photo/400987









http://transphoto.ru/photo/439882


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

Outside the Hermitage by craigalin, on Flickr


Huge Square by craigalin, on Flickr


One of many signs to one of the many bridges by craigalin, on Flickr


Lady in Red by craigalin, on Flickr


----------



## YaWW

Saint-Petersburg should introduce the more strict rules for the color code and general appearance of the street advertisement, billboards, street-signs. Everything's fine and good-looking, but those details ruin the city.


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for all the great pics of Saint Petersburg...:cheers1:


----------



## alekssa1

http://transphoto.ru/photo/214664/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/326706/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/333031/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/391698/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/424361/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/443942/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/443942/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/214797/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/105452/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/82936/


----------



## alekssa1

«Аврора осенью!» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид с башни Большеохтинского (Петра Великого) моста» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ann-nekludova/view/415313/


«С добрым утром!!!» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Позитивные пространства» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4381737/?from_member​








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4419677/








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4419300/








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4419323/​








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4417341/​


----------



## christos-greece

Kazan Cathedral by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


Birds Eye View by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


IMG_2688 by dwilhelmdw, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Андреевский собор. 6-я линия Васильевского острова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Казанский собор» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4341210​


----------



## aljuarez

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## alekssa1

http://pesochinsky.livejournal.com/98251.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice aerial photos 


Palace Square at night by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


St. Pete at Night by craigalin, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

Photos by [D1ego] from Russian SSC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430318


----------



## YaWW

Saint Petersburg needs more of the renovations in the historic center. I see many beautiful palaces and buildings which need better attention, the dish antennas have to be removed and substituted with the cable TV. The poor taste billboards and street advertisement have to be gone. The trams looks weird. They are modern on the front, but utterly old style on the sides and the color patterns on those streetcars are too aggressively striped. The sidewalks pavement is very bad, can it be fixed? It looks like the city was neglected for a long time and now the city hall only put some cheap decoration over it to distract from the real issues. I heard a good news the city hall plans to put the new french trams on the streets and invited the french experts to help with reconstructions of the streets and pavement according to the parisian standerds. Is that true?


----------



## christos-greece

urban symmetry by passer-by, on Flickr


St Petersburg Canal by barbara.ann316, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Remon Rijper, on Flickr


----------



## Ujeen

I agree with YaWW


----------



## MissyC

I soooooo dearly wish to visit Saint Petersburg


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4429234/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://binaryanimal.livejournal.com/618956.html


----------



## MissyC

wow... beautiful city really it is ... I sure will visit it sometime sooner or later


----------



## Iggis

Yes, Petersburg is magnificent! I want more quality pics


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://s.photosight.ru/img/6/934/4431773_large.jpg


----------



## balthazar

Great pictures!


----------



## Bassik

Beautiful !


----------



## skymantle

Can someone please tell me, is this building with the tower on a triangular lot like the Flatiron building in NYC, is it a famous building and if so, what is its name?










Great thread. SP is truly amazing. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Savior on the Spilled Blood by salvagekat, on Flickr


Monastic Cemetery by Ronnie R, on Flickr


SPB Peter Paul Fortress reflections  by robert_m_brown_jr, on Flickr


----------



## AlekseyVT

skymantle said:


> Can someone please tell me, is this building with the tower on a triangular lot like the Flatiron building in NYC, is it a famous building and if so, what is its name?


This site is one of the famous architectural sights of St. Petersburg. This intersection is known as Five Corners (unofficial name). This building is former apartment house of merchant S. Ioff. It was built in 1913-1914 by architect Alexander Lishnevsky.

Wikipedia


----------



## skymantle

^^ Ok, thanks for that Aleksey. 

The building looks like it has significant architectural merit, even for a city with such a substantial built environment. :cheers:


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igoryan77777/​


----------



## MissyC

Imagine how beautiful SP could have now been if the Germans has not destroyed many of its other jewels of architecture, the palaces and castles and other historic buildings.

(off course I find it sad for the millions of lives being destroyed during WWII there)


----------



## alekssa1

CharlotteJ said:


> Imagine how beautiful SP could have now been if the Germans has not destroyed many of its other jewels of architecture, the palaces and castles and other historic buildings


Any examples of destroyed jewels? AFAIK most of them were preserved.

They destoyed a lot in suburbs they could occupy, but most of it was restored









found on http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/wise-cat/view/917388


«Петергоф.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

«*****» на Яндекс.Фотках


«*» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Питер.Вид сверху.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«*» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Смольный собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Monastic Cemetery by Ronnie R, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Remon Rijper, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Remon Rijper, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«ПУЛКОВСКОЕ ШОССЕ. 2008 год.» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://turnas.livejournal.com/18268.html


«Круглая площадь» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://turnas.livejournal.com/18985.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t-tomis/view/393506/


«сапсаны на Московском вокзале» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/osipovvas/view/450671/


«Дождливое утро-2» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Загородился» на Яндекс.Фотках​


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg by JonnyBrevik, on Flickr


St.Petersburg by JonnyBrevik, on Flickr


bridge rising by salvagekat, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3&how=created&search_author=ewwl&


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-sergeew/view/487327/?page=0​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/321014/?page=12​


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg (San Pietroburgo) by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


St Petersburg (San Pietroburgo) by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


St Petersburg (San Pietroburgo) by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/321434/?page=12​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/петербург/users/tata102404404/view/403895?page=0&search_author=tata102404404&how=created&type=image


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Hot Summer 2010 in St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


SPB Neva River on a winter morning by robert_m_brown_jr, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«В ожидании Нового Года.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Город зажигает огни...» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/govorai/view/475375/


«На Петровской набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Smolny Convent. St. Petersburg, Russia by windwings_twice, on Flickr


Russia, St. Petersburg; The Bank Bridge. by manxious, on Flickr


St Petersburg (San Pietroburgo) by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bridges up by salvagekat, on Flickr


bright night sky by salvagekat, on Flickr


bright night sky by salvagekat, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://turnas.livejournal.com/19828.html


«Вантовый в ночи...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дворцовый мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка возле Синего» на Яндекс.Фотках


Невский проспект. Здание городской думы. Питер. by Andrey Ost, on Flickr


Невский проспект. Питер. by Andrey Ost, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Gorgeous shots from St. Petersburg....:cheers2:


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4459548/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4461279/


----------



## little universe

alekssa1 said:


> «*****» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «*» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Питер.Вид сверху.» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «*» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Смольный собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


Breathtaking! Is that the Baltic Sea upper in the first photo!


----------



## YaWW

little universe said:


> Breathtaking! Is that the Baltic Sea upper in the first photo!


Hello. This is Gulf of Finland, which is a part of Baltic Sea. As for now, Saint Petersburg is under reconstruction. As you can see on the pictures, besides its beauty, it certainly needs renovation. However, this kind of problem is not financial, rather administrative, since the ownership of many buildings is complicated due to the privatization process of 90s. Saint Patersburg will be installed with a streetcar (Tramway), the one which is developed for Paris. 
I like your userpick! =)


----------



## christos-greece

Peter and Paul Fortress, St Petersburg by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


St Petersburg 663 St Isaacs and the English Embankment by Sergenlee, on Flickr


St Petersburg 567 Grand Hotel Europa on Nevsky Prospekt by Sergenlee, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

YaWW said:


> Hello. This is Gulf of Finland, which is a part of Baltic Sea. As for now, Saint Petersburg is under reconstruction. As you can see on the pictures, besides its beauty, it certainly needs renovation. However, this kind of problem is not financial, rather administrative, since the ownership of many buildings is complicated due to the privatization process of 90s. Saint Patersburg will be installed with a streetcar (Tramway), the one which is developed for Paris.
> I like your userpick! =)


Thx for yr response. Tram system will be good for St. Petersburg and the environment. 
I like the Smolny Convert in the last pic as well...a typical Russian Baroque Chruch combines with Byzantine and Orthodox character.


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4780905.html


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nat-suslova2010/view/508222/?page=2


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4500228/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4499792/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4497423/


----------



## alekssa1

http://nazarov-msk.livejournal.com/7238.html


«Вид на набережную реки Монастырки с 1-го Лаврского моста» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://turnas.livejournal.com/21154.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/uers/egra-look/view/467556/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/324796/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/328871/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/324797/


«Санкт-Петербург (январь 2012)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

It’s snowing again in St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Twilight in St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Untitled by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

_DSC7158w by MajoPez08, on Flickr


L'Ermitage et sa place by spi, on Flickr


_DSC7056w by MajoPez08, on Flickr


Hermitage by borja iza | argazkiak, on Flickr


_DSC7002w by MajoPez08, on Flickr


_DSC7040w by MajoPez08, on Flickr


IMG_2696 by aristasya, on Flickr


Kazan Cathedral - Panorama by Tovsla, on Flickr


Saint Andrew's Cathedral (Saint Petersburg) by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Lenin at the Finland station, St Petersburg by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


Saint Petersbourg, pont suspendu. by henrye72, on Flickr


«Морской фасад Санкт-Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Санкт-Петербург» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Морской фасад Санкт-Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


Saint Petersbourg, façade de verre. by henrye72, on Flickr


----------



## Wait4me

*Hi res*


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2708/141565142.0/0_8ad7b_d27d67bd_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6003/141565142.0/0_8ad7c_eebe22e1_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5502/141565142.0/0_8ad7d_39202512_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6005/141565142.0/0_8ad7e_9fa88e0b_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6003/141565142.0/0_8ad7f_1798de5c_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6004/141565142.0/0_8ad80_f4258b4f_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6004/141565142.0/0_8ad81_c75ff0ea_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2710/141565142.0/0_8ad82_14dc753c_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2714/141565142.0/0_8ad83_f25f44a3_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2714/141565142.0/0_8ad84_a4ec7c8f_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2714/141565142.0/0_8ad85_75dd1036_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6005/141565142.0/0_8ad86_79663448_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2708/141565142.0/0_8ad87_e9f8b4f_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2714/141565142.0/0_8ad88_8c87921b_orig


Hi res: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2714/141565142.0/0_8ad89_d644ea43_orig

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ya-airpano/


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Resurrection of Jesus Christ by © Sam.Seyffert, on Flickr


St. Petersburg architecture by © Sam.Seyffert, on Flickr


P1080257-2 by icelandtree, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Photos are taken from http://tema.livejournal.com/1065030.html

27 January 1944
The 900-day Siege of Leningrad is lifted

*1941*



























































































"Shelter"



















*1942*





































"Flowers"









"[Cinema poster for a movie] Moscow Strikes Back"


















Road of life

















































































"Reduce your speed. There is an unexploded bomb"




















*1943*







































*1944-1945*










"Let's do this" [Leningrad restoration after 3 years of German bombing]

















Photos are taken from http://tema.livejournal.com/1065030.html


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


The Kunstkamera on the Neva river by © Sam.Seyffert, on Flickr


Smolny Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia, 1996 by Martha E. Zacharias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Karpovka river, St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


The Moyka river embankment, St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Bolshoy prospect, V.O., St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Isaac’s Cathedral by kirstenoel, on Flickr


Open Bridge by night - St Petersburg by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


Hermitage Palace by night - St Petersburg by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Open Bridge by night - St Petersburg by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


Open Bridge by night - St Petersburg by Franco Caruzzo, on Flickr


Neva River by kirstenoel, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4527254/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4526546/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4524723/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4523020/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4520572/


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Wunderknabe

Damn, St. Petersburg is beautiful. At least the inner city which is mostly shown here. That shots from the last post are fabulous.

Definately my top destination to visit in Russia. If only I had more money and time..


----------



## alekssa1

http://turnas.livejournal.com/26271.html









http://turnas.livejournal.com/25072.html


«Зимний дворец» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На пересечении Невского и Владимирского» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Екатерининский (Грибоедова) канал, хмурое утро» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петербургский вечер» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мост Ломоносова» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## YaWW

Beautiful city, needs a good renovation.


----------



## christos-greece

Plein van de drie Revoluties by neeltjevanderweide, on Flickr


Detail Catharina I paleis by neeltjevanderweide, on Flickr


Aurora by neeltjevanderweide, on Flickr


 Catharinapaleis te Poesjkin by neeltjevanderweide, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153528/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153536/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/153540/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154325/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154328/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154330/


----------



## alekssa1

Линии 3 by Kirill & K, on Flickr


«.......» на Яндекс.Фотках


Памятник by Kirill & K, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aizikoff/view/529374/


«DSC_4479.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90330908&postcount=2280


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154331/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154337/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154352/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154355/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/154379/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/580249/


«С колокольни на собор и площадь (на юг)» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alivelion/view/455237/


«Наши!!!» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мойка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Малая конюшенная.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«P1070844 » на Яндекс.Фотках
















P1070840 » на Яндекс.Фотках
P1070746» на Яндекс.Фотках​


----------



## alekssa1

http://vk.com/travel.blog?z=photo-26127512_283214158









http://vk.com/photo19871374_278192178









http://vk.com/photo19871374_278144459


----------



## christos-greece

Nevsky Prospect in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


Nevsky Prospect in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


Nevsky Prospect in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/99424/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/99439/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/99444/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/99449/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/99450/


----------



## MarcosU2

Extremely beautiful city. Greetings from Argentina.


----------



## alekssa1

Entertaining boats on the Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Kronverksky Canal, St. Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


«Прогулка по городу...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«У Гостиного двора» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петроградка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Одинокий Пушкин...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Крыша в Кировском районе» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Нежные краски» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Нью-Карповка.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На берегу Смоленки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Spilled Blood by belfastgarden, on Flickr


Antique Hotel Rachmaninov by belfastgarden, on Flickr


IMG_7312 by belfastgarden, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 342 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


----------



## Wezza

St Petersburg is beautiful, I visited late last month. Can't wait to come back.


----------



## aarhusforever

Amazing and stunning city :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the marvelous photos from Saint Petersburg...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Canal, St. Petersburg by J.Elliott, on Flickr


Church of the Savior on Blood by J.Elliott, on Flickr


Glory! by J.Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## I`M

«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Rekarte

One of the most beautifull in the world:cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

«Питер с высоты птичьего полета» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/529992/


«Субботняя прогулка по Неве» на Яндекс.Фотках


«велик» на Яндекс.Фотках


«У Авроры» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Инженерный замок ночью» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Летний сад и Петропавловская крепость на закате» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sedoi147/view/485512/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sedoi147/view/488271/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sedoi147/view/488272/









http://ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com/24707.html


«P1090846 » на Яндекс.Фотках


«P1090888» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

RU-1022176 by HotRod205, on Flickr


СА́НКТ-ПЕТЕРБУ́РГ / ST. PETERSBURG by mekiaries, on Flickr


Palace Square by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


Hermitage by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

IMG_8857 by egor.gribanov, on Flickr


«"Алые паруса"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Я просто мимо пробегала...» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kytujia/view/470265/


«Ледовый дворец» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## F.D.V.

http://pesochinsky.livejournal.com/98251.html


----------



## christos-greece

Peterhof, St Petersburg by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr


Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Kwong Yee Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Адмиралтейство // Admiralty building by alexyv, on Flickr


Исаакиевский собор, Адмиралтейство // Saint Isaac's Cathedral, Admiralty building by alexyv, on Flickr


Благовещенский мост // Blagoveshchensky bridge by alexyv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

STP - St Isaacs Interior by CrispyRice, on Flickr


STP - Palace Square - General Staff Building by CrispyRice, on Flickr


STP - Train station by CrispyRice, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Saint Petersburg by Lee Jongwon, on Flickr


«Канал Грибоедова» на Яндекс.Фотках


Untitled by Lee Jongwon, on Flickr


«имперский город » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Красный мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Елисеевский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Дом Зингера» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Солнечный вечер» на Яндекс.Фотках


«гуляя с Пушкиным» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Летним вечером ...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«СОДРУЖЕСТВО МЕДВЕДЕЙ БАДДИ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петербург. У Крюкова канала» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петербург. Никольский Морской собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пожарная каланча» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ледовый дворец» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by filchist, on Flickr


St. Peter's Postcard by Maria-Flor ( Internet on/off ), on Flickr


When night falls by R Artist, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на любимый город из иллюминатора вертолёта» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

St. Petersburg_2012-052 by Tom.G.Black, on Flickr


Hermitage by Hadleywal, on Flickr


Night limousine, Nevsky Prospect, St Petersburg by Hadleywal, on Flickr


St. Petersburg_2012-006 by Tom.G.Black, on Flickr


St. Petersburg Canal by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


DSC_3300 by Hadleywal, on Flickr


Untitled by Hadleywal, on Flickr


Peterhof by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


Catherine Palace near St. Petersburg by Grazerin/Dorli B, on Flickr


«Белая ночь Санкт-Петербурга.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valentnnik/view/541143/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/salamandra31/view/494681/


«Петропавловская крепость и Заячий остров - общий вид» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/salamandra31/view/495632/


«Телебашня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Веселый поселок» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

PalaceBridge by ferrazziphoto, on Flickr


. by tikktakk, on Flickr


StPetersburgNevskiProspekt117 by tjabeljan, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-artimis/view/498354/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tanyaspic/view/665577/


«Белая ночь Петербурга.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«"разведчик"» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergei-talyh/view/603157/


«Солнечный день на Мойке» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Лиговский проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valentnnik/view/542951/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valentnnik/view/541693/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valentnnik/view/541871/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valentnnik/view/542523/


«Питер. Вид сбоку.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Белая река» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/myag-kov/view/650001/


«Пляж парка 300 летия Санкт-Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mil3173/view/450436/


----------



## aarhusforever

amazing city


----------



## christos-greece

overhead wires 2753 by roswell433, on Flickr


overhead wires 2423 by roswell433, on Flickr


St.Peter&Paul by ferrazziphoto, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Стадион Петровский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Морской порт на Васильевском острове.» на Яндекс.Фотках


Border of Colombia and Ecuador (1 of 1).jpg by Gene Tsenter, on Flickr


IMG_2810 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr


IMG_2790 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr


IMG_2587 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr


IMG_2590 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vda-1987/view/598569/


«Пётр» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mil3173/view/451852/


«Санкт-Петербург Плаза» на Яндекс.Фотках


Sleeping city by filchist, on Flickr


IMG_2327 by Roman Zelentsov, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

impressive photos....:cheers1:


----------



## dj4life

So exclusive for a (largest) Northern European city. kay:


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/view/576693/


«Площадь Восстания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Облака и тучи» на Яндекс.Фотках


«`~~~`» на Яндекс.Фотках


«crossroads» на Яндекс.Фотках​


----------



## Purple Dreams

Very nice but I guess I am one of the few who prefers Moscow


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Purple Dreams said:


> Very nice but I guess I am one of the few who prefers Moscow


In terms of architecture these are two different worlds. You can't compare.


----------



## Purple Dreams

ProdayuSlona said:


> In terms of architecture these are two different worlds. You can't compare.


True
I meant the cities taken as a whole


----------



## alekssa1

«Вид на центр Петербурга с водонапорной башни» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/greenbio/view/500470/


«Медный всадник» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Краткий час» на Яндекс.Фотках


«.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/brusnichnikoff-gosch/view/576352/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nueve9/view/564671/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nueve9/view/564670/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nueve9/view/564672/


«.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

«стрелка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Михайловский замок» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Исаакиевский собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Спас на Крови» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Большая Невка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


St. Petersburg boat tour by sandy kemsley, on Flickr


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


Street painting, St. Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


«Лики города» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://captain-roof.livejournal.com/1440.html


«О,_ как!))» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/blackdiverx/view/580098/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t-tomis/view/455807/









http://vk.com/photo-967_285073828


New residential area in St. Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


A fortified town by Spectacolor, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/greenbio/view/494763/









http://captain-roof.livejournal.com/3064.html


Moscow Hotel by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by TripNotice.com, on Flickr


Last day of summer, St. Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


«Аквапарк» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Postcrossing Postcard: RU-1030502 [Russia] by Shook Photos, on Flickr


From the top by filchist, on Flickr


The air of St.Petersburg by filchist, on Flickr


Church on Spilled Blood by Ga clicker, on Flickr


----------



## evian

http://vk.com/album-41778078_161303870


----------



## alekssa1

SaintPetersburg-2012-09-05-5487 by Kaminskiy, on Flickr


SPHelicopter-2012-09-05-9247 by Kaminskiy, on Flickr


SPHelicopter-2012-09-05-9230 by Kaminskiy, on Flickr


SPHelicopter-2012-09-05-9228 by Kaminskiy, on Flickr


SPHelicopter-2012-09-05-9208 by Kaminskiy, on Flickr


«Краски Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Река Мойка осенним вечером.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На-пе-ре-гон-ки )» на Яндекс.Фотках


Kite Championship by Kaminskiy, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/614475/


Tschernyschewskiprospekt by SebastianBerlin, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/635729/


----------



## alekssa1

«P1100284» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/santatata/view/420194/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/salamandra31/view/520230/


_MG_5806 by setlcity, on Flickr









http://fish-ka-spb.livejournal.com/10230.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ak47-1000/view/683529/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ak47-1000/view/683528/


«Станция метро "Международная"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Диво - остров. Большая русская горка» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bakulind/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bakulind/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-degtyarev-lj-ru/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/myag-kov/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mbmain-mod/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bakulind/


----------



## alekssa1

http://transphoto.ru/photo/531844/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/530033/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/salamandra31/view/526171/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/532956/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/533079/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/532654/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/korsar29/view/592829/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/533627/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/532544/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/534049/


----------



## Spurdo

really nice pictures orj!


----------



## Spurdo

Flying over St. Petersburg by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

The Fontanka river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by RAW24X36, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Saint Petersbourg057 by RoMAnAnTonI, on Flickr


Saint Petersbourg056 by RoMAnAnTonI, on Flickr


Saint Petersbourg053 by RoMAnAnTonI, on Flickr


Saint Petersbourg052 by RoMAnAnTonI, on Flickr


Saint Petersbourg046 by RoMAnAnTonI, on Flickr


Saint Petersbourg044 by RoMAnAnTonI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

image002 by neils9, on Flickr


image012 by neils9, on Flickr


image029 by neils9, on Flickr


The Singer Building by Rick Osuna Photography, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gennadi-blohin/​


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bakulind/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ale2400/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egra-look/


----------



## felip

wow.. thanks for those magnificent photos :cheers:


----------



## viesis

Marvelous city!


----------



## christos-greece

Россия_imago55811693m by Anna_KKK, on Flickr


Hermitage by Rick Osuna Photography, on Flickr


image029 by neils9, on Flickr


Hermitage by Rick Osuna Photography, on Flickr


----------



## viesis

^^*christos-greece*, the second photo is *Irkutsk* railway station.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Oups! Indeed... i will edited right now


----------



## alekssa1

Sankt Petersburg II by Sergio_85, on Flickr


«По верхам» на Яндекс.Фотках


Canals and rivers by talk2winik, on Flickr


SAM_5248 by suntale, on Flickr


«Санкт-Петербург.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Приобщимся к мифологии....» на Яндекс.Фотках


«....» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

0806-St-Petersburg-2-246 by rickchapman62, on Flickr


«вид с высоты 18-го этажа» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/salamandra31/view/527743/


St. Petersburg Port by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mil3173/view/474084/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vaclav-nedomanskiy/view/507091/


St. Petersburg by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Escalator to St Petersburg Subway by bygeorge, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4807090/?from_member


----------



## OmI92

alekssa1 said:


> «вид с высоты 18-го этажа» на Яндекс.Фотках


Tower is looking awsome!


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Saviour on Spilled Blood by Mac44, on Flickr


P1030968 by Mac44, on Flickr


P1030965 by Mac44, on Flickr


Palace Square by Green Motya, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Вид с водокачки у Варшавского вокзала-2» на Яндекс.Фотках


View from the roof, St. Petersburg by RAW24X36, on Flickr









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4669332


«Телебашня.» на Яндекс.Фотках


autumn sunset at the Neva by Danny Q-DJah, on Flickr


«Люди в городе...» на Яндекс.Фотках


Street and traffic by digibron, on Flickr









http://transphoto.ru/photo/541178


«Замок» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/can-na-bis/view/449544/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4668447


IMGP5996 by Yoyi , on Flickr


IMGP6198 by Yoyi , on Flickr









http://transphoto.ru/photo/540282


----------



## Spurdo

Kazan cathedral, Saint Petersburg by RAW24X36, on Flickr


Saint Nicholas Naval Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by RAW24X36, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ups4000/view/563498/


«По вечернему каналу Грибоедова» на Яндекс.Фотках


DR2_3211 by Riku Kettunen, on Flickr


«71-631 №5210» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Социальная_реклама» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Улицы Санкт-Петербурга, Каменноостровский проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


Lieutenant Schmidt embankment,1; St.-Petersburg by Maxim Gerasimovich, on Flickr


«Вечер на Невском» на Яндекс.Фотках


Untitled by mr. Wood, on Flickr


«Аквапарк Питерленд.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На Пионерской» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волжанин-6270.00 №1368» на Яндекс.Фотках


«81-556 НеВа 10405 на станции «Кировский завод»» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Highcliff

great city....


----------



## christos-greece

Nevsky Prospect by jarimakila, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg by jarimakila, on Flickr


St Petersburg Russia - 196 by Drumsara, on Flickr


P9291924 by yadniloc, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com/26884.html









http://ignat-chernyaev.livejournal.com/26884.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30686.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30686.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30686.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30451.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30451.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30451.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30451.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30686.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30686.html









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/30686.html


----------



## Spurdo

Spilled Blood by Skyline Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

gorgeous Saint Petersburg....:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

another one


cathedral of the resurrection by favortie noise, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4963947.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://fotopiter.livejournal.com/4963231.html


----------



## Darkthekiller

nice shots ! i'd like to visit st petersburg someday!


----------



## 970467

Just love this City.


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral by Mazelo, on Flickr


The Trinity Cathedral by Mazelo, on Flickr


boat trip by kioscodemusica, on Flickr


Храм Дружбы // Temple of Friendship by alexyv, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-kotov737/view/514110/


SPB by mr. Wood, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-kotov737/view/514119/


«На Фонтанке.» на Яндекс.Фотках


IMG_4999_50k by Will.I.M., on Flickr


«набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


DSCF9318 st petersburg by lele.meles.t21, on Flickr


«Блеск и отражение питерского неба» на Яндекс.Фотках


341. Dock and customs at St Petersburg by rcribb1, on Flickr


SPB by mr. Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SPB Troitskiy Bridge with boat by robert_m_brown_jr, on Flickr


Frankenstein by kioscodemusica, on Flickr


PA040139 by Sergey Kazakov, on Flickr


PA040150 by Sergey Kazakov, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://dimkagrigoryev.livejournal.com/29138.html









http://dimkagrigoryev.livejournal.com/29138.html









http://dimkagrigoryev.livejournal.com/29138.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/inside7878/view/505505/









http://dimkagrigoryev.livejournal.com/31855.html


«IMG_3846.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


Griffon by jibaow, on Flickr


St. Petersburg panorama by JKdrumdoc, on Flickr


«*****» на Яндекс.Фотках


IMG_1192 by ninara, on Flickr


«В ритме города» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Большой Меншиковский дворец» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

Palace Square









http://humus.livejournal.com/2698257.html









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/94256.html

Trinity Bridge









http://humus.livejournal.com/2733005.html


«Троицкий мост» на Яндекс.Фотках

Imperial Academy of Arts









http://humus.livejournal.com/2735054.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vasilijgrigorjew/view/538141/

Summer Garden









http://humus.livejournal.com/2698257.html


«Вход со стороны реки Мойки» на Яндекс.Фотках

Vosstaniya Square (late 1950s)









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55865701&postcount=284


«Восстания...» на Яндекс.Фотках

Winter Palace, Palace Embankment (1960s)









http://humus.livejournal.com/2433214.html


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках

Finlandskiy Railway Terminal (1973)









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58672367&postcount=310


«Финляндский вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


Pirogovskaya Embankment (2002)


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladimir-waldin/view/452197/


«Вид на Сампсониевский мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/672632/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ursus25/view/756669/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/meduza33/view/695453/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ursus25/view/760221/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ursus25/view/760204/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ursus25/view/760235/


Bird's eye view of Vladimirskaya sobor by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://transphoto.ru/photo/565726/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/565820/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/562316/


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavel-ivan-off/view/586786/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r-s-gribov/view/904150/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r-s-gribov/view/904136/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r-s-gribov/view/904158/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r-s-gribov/view/904129/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hard-pack-spark/view/731514/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/r-s-gribov/view/903976/


----------



## alekssa1

Aurora by aveqiu, on Flickr









http://salieri-spb.livejournal.com/102152.html


«Вдоль по Гороховой.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/inside7878/view/498503/


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmitriyfed543/view/724788/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/inside7878/view/487753/


«Дом на углу Захарьевской и Потёмкинской. 1» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/675547/


----------



## Tiaren

Great work, guys! St. Petersburg is GORGEOUS! :O


----------



## Chadoh25

I second that! It's a beautiful city!


----------



## Сталин

I miss old times there, even though I wasn't there. lol


----------



## Supernatural9

It' s surely the most beautiful city in North Europe and Russia. ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Green Motya, on Flickr


IMG_3160 by www.roxyerickson.com www.bicycleimages.com, on Flickr


IMG_3408 by www.roxyerickson.com www.bicycleimages.com, on Flickr


IMG_3351 by www.roxyerickson.com www.bicycleimages.com, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

Фото: Fyodor Borisov http://www.airliners.net/


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4877822









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4769430









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4945260









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4632576









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4303748









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4764761









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4789640









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4753213









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4750593​


----------



## christos-greece

view by mym, on Flickr


Untitled by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


August, 2012 St.Petersburg, Russia by Snaptraveler, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia, Russian Academy of Arts (Akademiya Khudozhestv) from a Bridge on the Neva River by lalobamfw (thanks for 520,000+ views), on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/belka74-ru/


----------



## christos-greece

Peter and Paul Island from Neva River by Ben Peet, on Flickr


Ice swimming in the Neva River by Ben Peet, on Flickr


Peter and Paul Cathedral by Ben Peet, on Flickr


Neva River ice and riverbank buildings by Ben Peet, on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9

Very nice updates! Waiting for even more.  I' m already very excited about my St. Petersburg trip. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you very much; soon i will post couple more photos


----------



## 970467

Didn't know the Peter-and Paul cathedral is in restauration.


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://www.photosight.ru/users/391147/


----------



## orj_st.kru

Bakulind.photosight.ru


----------



## orj_st.kru

nd400.photosight.ru


----------



## Chadoh25

Wow! Amazing photos!!!


----------



## chibetogdl

amazing thread, i love this city, could be my favorite city in the whole world, maybe, just after paris, its just that i have a facination with russia


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------



## orj_st.kru

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------



## dj4life

Chadoh25 said:


> Wow! Amazing photos!!!


..and the city!


----------



## domtoren

Hello, nice imagery here!
Is it easy to get access to high buildings in SPb? Here in Holland most highrises are closed off and often guarded by security guards because of thefts and house break-ins, so photographers often get problems when they want to enter high buildings.
Also I saw here photos taken in the metro, in Amsterdam I had problems once or twice with security guards and police, they fear the photos are made for preparing terrorist attacks, is police in SPb less paranoiac then here? 
And SPb seems to be the ideal venue for my favorite sport, see here:

http://www.kro.su/kronews.php?id=665, I practice it in Amsterdam, hope to see some good pictures of SPb lifeboat rowing on this page next summer!


----------



## orj_st.kru

serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com


----------



## orj_st.kru

serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5698 by inles, on Flickr


IMG_5578 by inles, on Flickr


IMG_5584 by inles, on Flickr


IMG_5569 by inles, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

Author: Alexey Sudar http://vk.com/albums-983


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/


----------



## christos-greece

Peter and Paul Fortress by Arquiette, on Flickr


Church on Spilt Blood by Arquiette, on Flickr


Catherine Palace by Arquiette, on Flickr


Peterhof Palace - Grand Cascade by Arquiette, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

creative 



























http://vk.com


----------



## Supernatural9

Amazing.. :cheers:

I would like to see some summer pictures too before my St Petersburg trip. ^^

Btw i would like to visit Kazan too, what is the best (cheapest :cheers way to visit Kazan from St Petersburg?


----------



## croomm

Supernatural9 said:


> Amazing.. :cheers:
> 
> I would like to see some summer pictures too before my St Petersburg trip. ^^
> 
> Btw i would like to visit Kazan too, what is the best (cheapest :cheers way to visit Kazan from St Petersburg?


Take a train is cheapest way to go to Kazan from Saint-Petersburg.

II class (Cupe) - about 100$ 












III class (Platzkart) - about 50$. 












Time in a way 21 hours.


By plane is about 200$.


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/drivemax/view/703036


SPete_NIKON-D3S_1174-E1c2_ww by lisa_in_wonder, on Flickr


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«"Монолит"» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful. The cat photos are cute! lol


----------



## Ritmo-F

Author: Serg-Sergeew http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-sergeew/


----------



## christos-greece

River Neva- SPB by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


Vasilyevsky Island by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


The Peter and Paul Fortress and Cathedral from Trinity Bridge. by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


Beginning to see the light by Kam.tu, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Linguine said:


> awesome images from Saint Petersburg...thanks @alekssa and @Wait4me. :cheers:


You are welcome 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/roninnw/view/684036/

Now the very left spire from the previous panorama:


«У Красного моста» на Яндекс.Фотках

Old and new buildings of Mariinsky (ex Kirov) theatre


«Мариинский театр» на Яндекс.Фотках

Busy crossroad


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/konstantin-gnedkov/view/482602/

And outskirts


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t-tomis/view/478045/


----------



## Chadoh25

Wonderful photos!


----------



## Vaklston

The home of Anna Karenina. Love this city!


----------



## christos-greece

Pushikin & Golden Towers by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


Rússia - St. Petersburg by JCMarques2012, on Flickr


St.Petersburg, Russia by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


Rússia - St. Petersburg by JCMarques2012, on Flickr


KAS_8897 by sekachok, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## konstruct




----------



## alekssa1

http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/18868.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/18868.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/18868.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/18868.html


----------



## alekssa1

http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/1583.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/1583.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/1583.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/1583.html


----------



## alekssa1

Sestroretsk is a municipal town in the federal city of St. Petersburg, located on the shores of the Gulf of Finland and the Sestroretskiy Lake









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/14433.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/14433.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/14433.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/14433.html









http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/14433.html


----------



## alekssa1

«санкт-петербург» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Весенний пейзаж» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Большой конюшенный мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/flomur/view/376938/


«Аптекарская набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«.....» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kravecmixail/view/682117/


«Перспектива Лиговского проспекта в сторону площади Восстания от Прилукской улицы» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Ka-Valentina-48/view/685155/


IMGP3744 by kudrdima, on Flickr


IMGP9684-9689 by kudrdima, on Flickr


IMGP4200-08 by kudrdima, on Flickr


«Озерки» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Troitsky bridge. St. Petersburg. Russia by ivancharin, on Flickr


in the direction Marsovo Polye. St. Petersburg. Russia by ivancharin, on Flickr


PDRF-00289858-001 by GilliesZaiser, on Flickr


Untitled by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


All weather art market by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Can someone please tell me the name of this garden/square in St Petersburg? :cheers:









Pic by Gelio


----------



## viesis

^^ Field of Mars, if I'm not mistaken
Further across the Moyka river is Mikhaylovskiy garden, to the left across the Lebyazhya Kanavka canal is Summer Garden.


----------



## skymantle

^^ OK, thank you for that. I checked online and seems it is indeed Field of Mars. Great classically laid-out garden/park/square. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Washing the sidewalk at 5AM by Fotorus, on Flickr


The streets of St. Petersburg by andallwill, on Flickr


Chiesa di S. Nicola - Nikol'skiy Sad church, Saint Petersburg, Russia by gabriele83, on Flickr


Just another Russian Palace! by RiserDog, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexandrarou/view/669125/


«шагая по мосту
» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/govorai/view/668101/


«старая и новая сцена Мариинского театра» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/udva/view/534191/


----------



## Dr.Luay

Amazing city , lovely photos .. 
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## christos-greece

Stroganov Palace by marmotfotos, on Flickr


Chariot of Glory by marmotfotos, on Flickr


Lion Bridge by marmotfotos, on Flickr


Эрмитаж、Hermitage by GABURU, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/31841.html









http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/31841.html









http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/31841.html









http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/31841.html









http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/31841.html









http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/31841.html


----------



## 970467

http://smelov.livejournal.com/


----------



## 970467

http://smelov.livejournal.com/


----------



## viesis

The second photo is from Budapest.


----------



## 970467

^^Thanks, I removed it.


----------



## Tandax

Stunning photos Donodoner!:cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Kalamai said:


> Is it just me, or the colors in many pictures are over-saturated?


May be in some of them are, no big deal. Do you mind?









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5050364/


Victory Day decorations by remizova, on Flickr


Petersburg by remizova, on Flickr


Embankment by remizova, on Flickr


Awesome view by remizova, on Flickr


«канал грибоедова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«львиный мостик» на Яндекс.Фотках


Petersburg by remizova, on Flickr


«Жилой дом "Ле Грандъ"» на Яндекс.Фотках


New part of Primorsky district by galloper_, on Flickr


Tricolour by ahfeelabout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

img031 by otokoe, on Flickr


St.Petersburg, Russia by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


№6 by Nekalbanti_blogo, on Flickr


Catherines Palace© by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Mariinsky Palace (not to mix with Mariinsky Theatre) - the home for city parliament


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/p-stefanenko/view/703611/

Trinity Bridge across the Neva River, Peter and Paul Cathedral 122,5 m (under restoration this year)


«IMG_1740jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках

Green Bridge (it is both the colour and official name)


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/elena17-05/view/720846/

First Engineer Bridge


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках

Griboyedov Canal Embankment


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках

Westbound


«Панорама в западном направлении» на Яндекс.Фотках

St. Peter Chruch, 2005-2010, 60 m


«Церковь св. Первоверховного апостола Петра» на Яндекс.Фотках

Ice Palace Saint Petersburg (So-called New Arena), 1999, capacity 12 300


«Вид на Ледовый дворец» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## TimothyR

Glorious city.


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shoomboom/view/624809/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rast-sergey/view/751516/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/periskop/view/638168/


«*» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/periskop/view/716867/


«В лучах заката» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rast-sergey/view/754420/


«Мариинский театр» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Русский музей» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rast-sergey/view/750652/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/moretta69/view/777999/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/moretta69/view/778009/


«На Дворцовой» на Яндекс.Фотках


«18.05.2013г» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/periskop/view/716874/


«*» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/periskop/view/625863/


----------



## kevo123

the city is very beautiful! spirals and domes of churches, govt buildings and cathedral dominates the skyline!


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5057024/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5060975/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shoomboom/view/630793/


Экскурсия» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Русский музей» на Яндекс.Фотках


2012.07.10..21.32.59 by ahvalj, on Flickr


«Лютеранская церковь Святого Михаила» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexeykonopkin/view/549205/


2009.06.30..21.09.26 by ahvalj, on Flickr


«Вид с Ветеранов просп., 36 корпус 2 (ЖК «Манхэттен»)» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Панорама с Королёва пр., 7 (ЖК «Зенит»)» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by dave.io, on Flickr


SP10 by La Ultima Esperanza Negra, on Flickr


Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg Троице-Измайловский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


GUMBALL3000 2013, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Nikita Rubtsov, on Flickr


Saint Isaac's Square. Saint-Petersburg. Исаакиевская площадь. Санкт-Петербург by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


----------



## Tandax

Photos by me.








http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136957326820809358555466769689


----------



## alekssa1

Photos of 2007 or so? ^^


----------



## Tandax

^^Its September 2008 actually. Was visiting and definitely one of my favourite cities in Europe. Will post some more photos, hope you don't mind..


----------



## alekssa1

Tandax said:


> ^^Its September 2008 actually. Was visiting and definitely one of my favourite cities in Europe. Will post some more photos, hope you don't mind..


Why would I mind? I don't own the thread


«Домой после салюта» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Санкт-Петербург, 2013 год.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Моторная яхта “Mayan Queen IV”» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на Фонтанку с Прачечного моста.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/moretta69/view/780851/


«18.05.2013г» на Яндекс.Фотках


«18.05.2013г» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

Petersburg Sports and Concert Complex (or simply SCC), 1980, capacity 25 000


«Санкт-Петербург. СКК» на Яндекс.Фотках

Victory Square
Monument to the Heroic Defenders of Leningrad, 1975, 48 m


«Санкт-Петербург. Площадь Победы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Санкт-Петербург. Площадь Победы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Санкт-Петербург. Площадь Победы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Tandax

alekssa1 said:


> Why would I mind? I don't own the thread


Good, more from me then.








http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...3&o=29&_suid=13697613433620011343080879119227


----------



## alekssa1

«Троицкий мост. Петровская набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Крейсер Аврора» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/da-popcorn777/view/695619/


2013-05 St. Petersburg by c_kroeber, on Flickr


2013-05- St.Petersburg by c_kroeber, on Flickr


«Львиный мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


Nevsky Prospect (Saint Petersburg, Russia) by Rudo Hofman, on Flickr









http://transphoto.ru/photo/595681/


Untitled by artkarochkin, on Flickr


2013-05-19 St. Petersburg by c_kroeber, on Flickr


IMG_1649 by Alexey_Zabolotskiy, on Flickr


IMG_1624 by Alexey_Zabolotskiy, on Flickr


«Площадь Стачек» на Яндекс.Фотках


Усадьба "Александрино" by shishdim, on Flickr


Машина из прошлого: "Ока" by shishdim, on Flickr


Новые застройки by shishdim, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

Saint-Petersbug nights II by ivancharin, on Flickr


«молния» на Яндекс.Фотках


Движение на Дворцовой набережной by dgaripov, on Flickr

St Petersburg - Neva River by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


«Идём на грозу» на Яндекс.Фотках


Church on Spilled Blood by iwillbehomesoon, on Flickr


Cafe with a View by iwillbehomesoon, on Flickr


Ворота Русского музея. by dgaripov, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anatol48/view/705066/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anatol48/view/704826/


St Petersburg 2013 by Michael & Michaelson, on Flickr


Peterhof by a.renate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

old coast. by KOMAР, on Flickr


Кронштадт на рассвете by dgaripov, on Flickr


Движение на Дворцовой набережной by dgaripov, on Flickr


Light by Ekaterina Sotova, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## makster

spectacular city


----------



## christos-greece

@nadielosabra: Please edit your last post by posting also the credits on these photos. Thanks


----------



## alekssa1

IMGP2131 by kudrdima, on Flickr


«Лидер-Тауэр» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kochanovv/view/523636/


«Банк "Санкт Петербург"» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ak47-1000/view/758676/


«P1130345 » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Приземление.» на Яндекс.Фотках


Saint Petersburg Dam by nemchenik, on Flickr


DSC06443 (2) by Ilya Makhonin, on Flickr


DSC07604 (2) by Ilya Makhonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

УПС "Седов" | STS Sedov | 20 мая 2012 | May 20, 2012 | Санкт-Петербург, Россия | Saint Petersburg, Russia by SEDOVNEWS, on Flickr


Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood by YYGomez, on Flickr


Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood - Saint Petersburg by Guilherme Torres, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg by Guilherme Torres, on Flickr


Saint petersburg by Guilherme Torres, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Allrightsreserved

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/8233372406/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/4181512145/​










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/8285319818/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/7537785626/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/8290763892/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/7471806254/


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5076786/


«Большеохтинский мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Большеохтинский мост и Смольный собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Троицкий мост» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/a-ekimenkov/view/708473/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/a-ekimenkov/view/708464/


«На Мойке,у Красного моста.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/moretta69/view/782317/


Street View around the hotel /飯店附近的街景 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Street View around the hotel /飯店附近的街景 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


«Летний сад» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Летний сад» на Яндекс.Фотках


Saint-Petersburg by Kazan2013, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg by Kazan2013, on Flickr


«Невский проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/698373/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/698231/


Avtovo Metro Station, St. Petersburg by cappuccino289, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kochanovv/view/524233/


«Метро «Кировский завод»» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

St-Petersburg,Russia by Szendie, on Flickr


Street View around the hotel /飯店附近的街景 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Street View around the hotel /飯店附近的街景 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


traffic / 塞車的聖彼得堡 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Street View around the hotel /飯店附近的街景 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## christos-greece

@nadielosabra: Please edit those post you made by posting the links of these photos. Better choise is to use the BBcodes:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103658236&postcount=5


----------



## christos-greece

Palace Square by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Palace Square by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Palace Square by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Palace Square by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Palace Square by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

egord.photosight.ru


----------



## orj_st.kru

ilyast.photosight.ru


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/alioshin-aleksey








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/eriksandr/


----------



## orj_st.kru

egra.photosight.ru


----------



## orj_st.kru

serg-d.photosight.ru


----------



## orj_st.kru

binaryanimal.livejournal.com


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/ale2400


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777


----------



## orj_st.kru

smelov.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Pushkin Gardens 12 by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


Girls in market square by TimoOK, on Flickr


Riverbank View by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Neva Street by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bow end of Soviet submarine C-189, moored on the Neva River by Marcus Wong from Geelong, on Flickr


100_1776 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


100_1664 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


100_1499 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


100_1561 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part I.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2010.07.02..22.18.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.06..12.28.31 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.08.09..16.10.31 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.30..12.49.50 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.30..12.47.03 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.06.30..21.09.26 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.05.01..10.37.42 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.06.26..22.10.10 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.08.09..18.57.39 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.05.25..19.13.34 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part II.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2008.10.09..17.03.56 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.08.05..14.17.45 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.05.12..14.24.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.09.20..13.01.33 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.08..18.40.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.31..13.16.58 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.09.29..15.54.08 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.11.20..14.57.19 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.07..08.36.02 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.01.19..13.04.10 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.06..17.35.47 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part III.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.05.06..09.39.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.29..17.39.38 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.05.12..19.43.10 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.07.10..19.13.34 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.08.01..13.57.08 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.22..20.18.05 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.05.09..07.56.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.21..18.35.40 by ahvalj, on Flickr​

2010.08.17..09.56.14 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.01.19..15.24.34 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part IV.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.06.21..22.02.52 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.19..19.47.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.05..10.23.02 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.10..19.31.07 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.05..12.49.27 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.07.23..20.09.19 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.05.09..08.34.04 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.10..19.17.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.09..18.08.24 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.03..07.24.26 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.10..21.32.59 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part V.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2009.05.12..19.36.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.06..13.53.34 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.09.02..09.49.40 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.07..07.36.54 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.03..06.34.55 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.12..09.23.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.27..19.21.23 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.05.08..20.26.49 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.05.31..09.38.43 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.08.18..17.20.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part VI.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.06.22..19.49.08 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.09.05..17.30.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.06..12.05.26 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.04.19..10.54.03 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.01..20.02.49 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.22..19.32.02 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.08.07..20.51.02 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.08..08.19.22 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.10.03..10.40.40 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.08.26..13.20.50 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.11..12.08.51 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part VII.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2011.06.11..17.58.39 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.01..16.49.29 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.10.18..17.09.28 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.07.23..20.52.47 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.06.11..21.12.30 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.08.05..14.32.38 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part VIII.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2007.05.07..18.50.08 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.07.04..19.50.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.09.27..18.18.33 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.08.05..14.15.02 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.09.06..12.24.09 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.06.12..18.19.33 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.07.31..19.06.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part IX.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.10.03..12.50.57 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.10.03..12.55.05 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.10..21.20.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.10..21.13.27 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.10..21.24.22 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.10..21.14.24 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.09.09..13.20.39 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.10.05..12.34.10 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.28..18.15.59 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.28..18.15.31 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.11..13.12.01 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.11.20..13.23.04 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.07..07.42.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part X.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2007.08.31..13.09.24 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.08.31..13.09.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.04..11.49.43 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.05..21.08.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.05..21.10.51 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.08.18..17.06.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.09..19.48.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.01.22..14.51.43 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.10.01..14.11.33 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.30..09.06.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.06..10.42.25 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.03.18..18.10.46 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.05..20.24.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part XI.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.06.28..19.01.39 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.21..21.47.18 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.11..07.55.41 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.13..09.17.37 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.05..11.46.12 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.21..22.03.47 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.09.05..17.07.14 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.10..19.31.07 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.07.27..13.37.06 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.09.02..14.35.19 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.12..08.50.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part XII.


Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.07.10..21.32.59 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.06..21.52.57 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.13..20.35.56 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.11..08.20.50 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.22..19.02.57 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.05.09..16.57.30 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.11..19.42.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.20..21.04.16 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.07.20..19.57.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.07.17..14.13.54 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.08.03..19.35.43 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.20..21.48.59 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.05.26..20.15.25 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.06..20.33.02 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.07..10.26.21 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.08.07..18.22.13 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.05.26..20.06.12 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part XII.

Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2008.10.05..15.59.33 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.05.12..12.57.24 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.10.01..14.05.13 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.05.02..17.30.03 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.11..07.37.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.07.23..19.28.49 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.21..21.15.10 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.21..21.22.04 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.08.18..17.20.35 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.05.02..17.10.56 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.29..19.12.21 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.07..09.36.03 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.05.19..20.11.53 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.05..20.38.26 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.08.26..09.55.39 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.19..19.54.56 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.01.22..13.36.45 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part XIII.

Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2012.10.03..11.47.28 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.03..09.05.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.05..09.30.31 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.06..13.57.47 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.01..15.57.00 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.09.25..16.48.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.09.03..09.16.16 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.07..07.36.54 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.08.05..18.16.50 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.11.20..14.57.19 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.06.12..19.31.12 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.07.10..19.13.34 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.07..07.52.39 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.05.20..08.58.26 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.11.20..15.17.20 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.10.09..17.42.19 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2007.05.06..14.14.19 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.07.01..18.27.33 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.05.14..19.23.25 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Part XIV.

Все фото: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahvalj/


2011.06.01..20.56.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.07.06..20.54.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.09.16..10.48.08 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.05.14..20.11.11 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2012.06.27..20.04.23 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.04..12.17.46 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.03.06..13.48.06 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.08.12..11.22.13 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.06.01..19.24.17 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2009.09.03..11.04.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.06.12..17.39.58 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.09.29..15.16.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.10.06..16.48.57 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2008.07.31..21.19.48 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.05.16..09.05.40 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2010.05.23..17.56.15 by ahvalj, on Flickr


2011.06.09..09.52.51 by ahvalj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Petersberg Canals 19 Anichkov Bridge by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


St. Petersberg Canals 16 Anichkov Bridge by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


St. Petersberg Canals 20 by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


St. Petersberg Canals 6 by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


St. Petersberg Canals 2 by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

So much creativity :applause:


----------



## Tandax

Agreed, sublime architecture!


----------



## petersgriff

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Крылья.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## petersgriff

Салют 9 мая.
Фото: Александр Пак/Пресс-служба ЗВО.


----------



## Linguine

Thanks guys, great photos from historic Saint Petersburg. :cheers:


----------



## AlMos

_Алые паруса-2013_






















































http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/408478.html


----------



## petersgriff

*n-em-o*


----------



## petersgriff

СПб, "Алые паруса" 2013


soniuts said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/boldychev/view/717321/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/boldychev/view/717324/
> by *boldychev*
> 
> 
> «Алые паруса 2013.» на Яндекс.Фотках
> by *SeregaGTM*
> 
> И просто питерская классика
> 
> 
> «Набережная Невы» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Дворцовый мост» на Яндекс.Фотках
> by *kaltushkin*


----------



## alekssa1

«Троицкий в Дворцовом» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shoomboom/view/644536/


«На теплоходе музыка играет...» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shuraves/view/903223/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/668493/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/668086/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/654538/


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петербург 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петербург 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyubushka53/view/549336/


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«VI Международный конкурс-фестиваль «Императорские сады России»» на Яндекс.Фотках


2013-06-22 18.26.53- by pro100spb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg / Russia / 2013 @ektara #rusmobphoto by Russian Mobile Photography, on Flickr


DSC01819 by riverac, on Flickr


DSC01837 by riverac, on Flickr


DSC01817 by riverac, on Flickr


DSC01443 by riverac, on Flickr


DSC01589 by riverac, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

Again about "Scarlet sails".

Full:
http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/408478.html































































































































+video:
http://youtu.be/wZtWrO53bys


----------



## petersgriff

«Храм Святого Пророка Илии на Пороховых» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Храм Святого Пророка Илии на Пороховых» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Александровские ворота» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Памятный знак на месте бывшего Охтинского порохового завода» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мост-плотина Охтинского порохового завода» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мельничные жернова бывшего порохового завода» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мельничные жернова бывшей пороховой мельницы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Муринская церковь во имя святой великомученицы Екатерины» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей-усадьба Приютино» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Музей-усадьба Рождествено» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Усадебный дом» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Уткина заводь. Водонапорная (пристрельная) башня Обуховского завода.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Церковь святого благоверного князя Александра Невского в Усть-Ижоре» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Шлиссельбургский тракт» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## petersgriff

Old Ladoga (Aldeigjuborg) - probable capital of Rus Khaganate (see S.Franklin&J.Shephard "The Emergence of Rus") and first capital of Rurik's Rus (862).

Old Ladoga fortress of XII-XII centuries.


«Староладожская крепость» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Воротная и Климентовская башни » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Крепостной двор» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Церковь св. Георгия (XII в.) » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Остатки Тайничной башни» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Развалины Раскатной башни» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Старая Ладога» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Староладожская крепость» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Климентовская башня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Спуск к воде у развалин Тайничной Башни» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Церковь святого Георгия (XII в.) » на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## petersgriff

Oreshek fortress of XIV-XVII centuries.

Wiki:
The first fortification was built by Swedes in 1299 but was lost to the Novgorodians in 1301. A wooden fortress named Oreshek (also Orekhov) ("Nutlet") was built by Grand Prince Yury of Moscow (in his capacity as Prince of Novgorod) on behalf of the Novgorod Republic in 1323. It guarded the northern approaches to Novgorod and access to the Baltic Sea. The fortress is situated on Orekhovets Island, whose name, refers to nuts in Swedish and (Pähkinäsaari, "Nut Island") in Finnish and Russian.
After a series of conflicts, a peace treaty, was signed at Oreshek on August 12, 1323, between Sweden and Grand Prince Yury and the Novgorod Republic which was the first agreement on the border between Eastern and Western Christianity running through present-day Finland. A modern stone monument to the north of the Church of St. John in the fortress commemorates the treaty.
Twenty-five years later, King Magnus Eriksson attacked and briefly took the fortress during his crusade in the region (1348–1352). It was largely ruined by the time the Novgorodians retook the fortress in 1351. The fortress was rebuilt in stone in 1352 by Archbishop Vasilii Kalika of Novgorod (1330–1352), who, according to the Novgorod First Chronicle, was sent by the Novgorodians after several Russian and Lithuanian princes ignored the city's pleas to help them rebuild and defend the fort. The remnants of the walls of 1352 were excavated in 1969 and can be seen just north of the Church of St. John in the center of the present fortress.
The fort was captured by Sweden in 1611 during the Ingrian War. As part of the Swedish Empire, the fortress was known as Nöteborg ("Nut-fortress") in Swedish or Pähkinälinna in Finnish, and became the center of the north-Ingrian Nöteborg county (slottslän).
In 1702, during the Great Northern War, the fortress was taken by Russians under Peter the Great in an amphibious assault: 250 Swedish soldiers defended the fort for 10 days before they surrendered. The Russian losses were 6000 men against 110 Swedish losses. It was then given its current name, Shlisselburg, a transcription of Schlüsselburg. The name, meaning "Key-fortress" in German, refers to Peter's perception of the fortress as the "key to Ingria".
During the times of Imperial Russia, the fortress was used as a notorious political prison; among its famous prisoners were Wilhelm Küchelbecker, Mikhail Bakunin and, for 38 years, Walerian Łukasiński. Ivan VI of Russia was murdered in the fortress in 1764, and Lenin's brother, Aleksandr Ulyanov, was hanged there as well.


«План Шлиссельбургской крепости Орешек» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Крепость Орешек (город Орехов, Nöteborg)» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Головина башня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Въездная (Воротная, Государева, Зотова) башня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Государева Башня» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Боевой ход восстановленной стены близ Государевой башни» на Яндекс.Фотках

*Echo of WWII:
*
«Четвёртый тюремный корпус» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мемориал» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Руины Иоанновского собора» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Орудийная позиция времен Великой Отечественной войны» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Орудийная позиция времен ВОВ» на Яндекс.Фотках

*Reconstruction, physical model, pictures:
*

In XVI:

«Крепость Орешек в начале XVI в. (по В.М. Савкову)» на Яндекс.Фотках

Siege of Nöteborg (1702):

«Штурм крепости Нотебург 11 октября 1702 года» на Яндекс.Фотках

In XVIII:

«Макет крепости Шлиссельбург первой половины XVIIIв. в Комендантском Доме Петропавловской крепости» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Крепость Шлиссельбург в XVIII в.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Вид на Шлиссельбургскую крепость» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Крепость Нотебург (Орешек). Гравюра сер. XVII в.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Шлиссельбургская крепость. Начало XVIII века. Реконструкция В. М. Савкова.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Шлиссельбург в 1780-х - 1790-х годах. Рисунок Кваренги.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«План и фасад соборной церкви во имя Рождества Крестителя в Шлиссельбургской крепости. 1821 г.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Cruiser "Aurora" by galloper_, on Flickr


. by galloper_, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg by DennisStenbäck, on Flickr


Castle in the city by galloper_, on Flickr


DSC01865 by riverac, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5081861/


----------



## alekssa1

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5142916/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cherepaleksey/view/702796/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cherepaleksey/view/702782/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cherepaleksey/view/705401/


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/712788/


----------



## alekssa1

Our Lady of Vladimir Church


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/712691/

Alexander Garden


DSC02977 by Now Idonoa, on Flickr

Summer Garden, Peter and Paul Cathedral


«Вечер в Летнем саду» на Яндекс.Фотках

Our Lady of the Sign Church (of Old Believers)


«Тверская...(не Москва)» на Яндекс.Фотках

Saint Isaac's Cathedral


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках

Exchange Bridge across Malaya Neva


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/710321/

Spit of Vasilievsky Island


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/710320/

Hay Bridge across Griboedov Canal


«Зеленый мостик» на Яндекс.Фотках

Postoffice Bridge across Moika River 


«Город в деталях.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Разрезая улицы...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

StPetersburg_2013 05 26_0999 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 26_1578 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 26_1563 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 26_1580 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 26_0995 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 26_1560 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 26_1555 by HBarrison, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80/users/andred17/view/655727


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rdmyx/view/738222/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/screaz/view/740312/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/screaz/view/740311/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/screaz/view/740310/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/users/yurapetrovich/view/762036


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/709493/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/680780/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/738328/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/738243/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/738329/


----------



## nadielosabra

no credits/no credito: delete


----------



## christos-greece

St. Petersburg-265.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


St. Petersburg-276.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


St. Petersburg-275.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


St. Petersburg-206.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


St. Petersburg-186.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


St. Petersburg-170.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


St. Petersburg-161.jpg by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«На берегах Невы» на Яндекс.Фотках


Saint Petersburg by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Фонари ещё не зажглись» на Яндекс.Фотках


Saint Petersburg by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Александринский театр by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/662253/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/malnata54/view/668965/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yurapetrovich/view/762033/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/666995/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/662255/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/607713/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/p-vvik/view/809650/


«тучи» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Петропавловская крепость by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Дворцовая площадь by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Невский проспект by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov








fotki.yandex.ru/users/mapdesign








fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-degtyarev-lj-ru


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

White Nights by Sue.Ann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

StPetersburg_2013 05 27_1320 by HBarrison, on Flickr


SDC12796 by sylyne, on Flickr


SDC12810 by sylyne, on Flickr


Nothing else matters ! by Guillaume Boué, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg Metro station entrance beside Baltiysky railway station (Балти́йский вокза́л) by Marcus Wong from Geelong, on Flickr


cooperation with some BenjAEs Birds. by KOMAР, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Прошлое и настоящее» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Над вольной Невой» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/737521/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/733604/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/744722/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/740864/


----------



## alekssa1

IMG_0940 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


«Вечер на Синопской набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/669758/


«Соседи» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На углу Фонтанки и Вознесенского....» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


IMG_0999 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


«У Витебского (бывшего Царскосельского) вокзала.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kochanovv/view/533460/


----------



## christos-greece

Avrora, Neva River, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by B737NG, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 27_1424 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 27_1414 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 27_0943 by HBarrison, on Flickr


StPetersburg_2013 05 27_0926 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Russia - Saint Petersburg - Peter and Paul cathedral by G524_persoon2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0225.jpg by dovodo, on Flickr


DSC_0211.jpg by dovodo, on Flickr


DSC_0208.jpg by dovodo, on Flickr


Russia - Saint Petersburg  by G524_persoon2, on Flickr


Cathédrale Saint-Sauveur by Guillaume Daudin, on Flickr


Gare de Moscou by Guillaume Daudin, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonino81









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-actuario









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gastonbaettig









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-actuario


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-actuario


----------



## alekssa1

«Туман рассеялся как дым и стало небо голубым...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Военно-морской салон. В ожидании полётов...» на Яндекс.Фотках


Summer Garden by The.NiGhT.WaTcH, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

link








link








link


----------



## Ritmo-F

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520887/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520907/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520899/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520788/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520787/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520118/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/517854/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518157/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520084/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/520082/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518722/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518628/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518627/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518625/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518065/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alshch/view/518069/?page=0


----------



## Botswana

Amazing that the city's opulence has survived two world wars, a revolution and the entire communist period. It could have easily gone the way of Berlin.


----------



## christos-greece

@Buildings of the Hermitage by toriwil, on Flickr


B3819.150745^T4I_1705c.jpg by toriwil, on Flickr


@The Hermitage Museum by toriwil, on Flickr


@The Old Saint Petersburg Stock Exchange Flanked by Rostral Columns by toriwil, on Flickr


B3819.095414^T4I_1598c.jpg by toriwil, on Flickr


@Saint Michael's Castle by toriwil, on Flickr


----------



## orj_st.kru

sergeylouks.livejournal.com








serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com








serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com








serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com


----------



## John-DR

just amazing. wow!


----------



## Ritmo-F

Time-lapse photography in motion. Amazing! :cheers:








*Video:*
Andrew Efimov 
[email protected]
vk.com/an_ef
facebook.com/vomife

*Music:*
Igor Zalivalov - "The Legacy" 
vk.com/izalivalov
facebook.com/igor.zalivalov


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg - Russia by BurcuBasarBlog, on Flickr


Grand Duke Vladimir Palace by John von Sydney, on Flickr


The ubiquitous souvenir stalls, these being adjacent to the "Aurora". by John von Sydney, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg, Russia by kozlov.konstantin, on Flickr


S_DSF8250 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


S_DSF8338 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Resurrection by 93diagonalley, on Flickr


In traditional spots Newlyweds are everywhere by ah zut, on Flickr


Palace square in Saint Petersburg, Russia by ah zut, on Flickr


laivaston_ylpeys by Sepistö, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg - Rússia by Carol Folhasi, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg - Rússia by Carol Folhasi, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg - Russia by Pandolfo, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/koerner-bw


----------



## christos-greece

20130909-DSC_7925-Edit.jpg by bengthåkansson, on Flickr


IMG_7576 by danie216, on Flickr


IMG_7521 by danie216, on Flickr


IMG_7636 by danie216, on Flickr


IMG_7542 by danie216, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg, Russia by Jack WG Hsueh, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/729511/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/prizrak-ru2004/view/730704/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/flomur/view/405191/


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Фото на набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anton-malkov-k/view/803152/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ya-have-no-name/view/801427/


«с работы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Ritmo-F

link








link








link








link








link








link


----------



## Ritmo-F

link


link


----------



## christos-greece

Kerk van de Verlosser op het Bloed, Sint Petersburg by Reisaddict.nl, on Flickr


20130909-DSC_7925-Edit.jpg by bengthåkansson, on Flickr


IMG_7576 by danie216, on Flickr


IMG_7555 by danie216, on Flickr


Moskovskaya square by Alexander Kozlov, on Flickr


DSCF0039 by Alexander Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

«Карета подана» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Водная гладь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Фрегат "Благодать" 2» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Осенние всполохи» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Smolny Cathedral by electrigger, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg by Simiram, on Flickr


Untitled by dan-volkonsky, on Flickr


Untitled by dan-volkonsky, on Flickr


DSC_8999_1429 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


Snowy City Road by Gurushka, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

«Московские ворота » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Нарвские триумфальные ворота» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Церковь Мирония лейб-гвардии Егерского полка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Церковь Александра Невского в Усть-Ижоре» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Обводный канал у Ново-Каменного моста» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Проспект Непокоренных » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кинотеатр "Современник" » на Яндекс.Фотках


«Американские мосты через Обводный канал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg Russia by jaes5, on Flickr


563ru by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


582ru by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


The Blood Church by Drumsara, on Flickr


_DSC7047-Edit.jpg by Howard_L, on Flickr


_DSC7065.jpg by Howard_L, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

«Санкт-Петербург, День первый» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В Петергоф и обратно на Метеорах» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В Петергоф и обратно на Метеорах» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В Петергоф и обратно на Метеорах» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В Петергоф и обратно на Метеорах» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В Петергоф и обратно на Метеорах» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Vodka on the rocks by Olesya Demidova & Luis Terleiro, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg Russia by jaes5, on Flickr


Moyka River, St Petersburg - Russia, Out2013 by Ana Paula Hirama, on Flickr


Michael Garden (Mikhaylovskiy Sad), St Petersburg - Russia, Out2013 by Ana Paula Hirama, on Flickr


IMG_9393 by Ana Paula Hirama, on Flickr


Square of the Arts, St Petersburg - Russia, Out2013 by Ana Paula Hirama, on Flickr


Michael Garden (Mikhaylovskiy Sad), St Petersburg - Russia, Out2013 by Ana Paula Hirama, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ritmo-F

link









link









link









link









link


----------



## Ritmo-F

link


----------



## christos-greece

597ru by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


596ru by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


Winter Palace #1/4 --- Зи́мний дворе́ц by ah zut, on Flickr


Winter Palace #3/4 by ah zut, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Утро на мосту Ломоносова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пятница,вечер....Невский....» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Час пик» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/686938/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/686555/


«"Нефрит" и примкнувшие к нему метеоры» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Из-под козырька» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t-tomis/view/499757/


«Шушары» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Визитка Рыбацкого» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg by agsa.iub, on Flickr


BloodChurch by xxmarykiss, on Flickr


Trådbuss (St Petersburg) by eahlstrm, on Flickr


596ru by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/russkophile


----------



## Ritmo-F

link


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05785 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


Alexander's Column, from a Hermitage Window by Diana B., on Flickr


OOley_Piter_web-02250001 by Olga Oleynikova, on Flickr


churchofspiltbloodfrommarcovopole by alexw1909, on Flickr


P1020810 by alexw1909, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

link


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

courtesy of Ritmo-F


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9764_2179 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


Troitskiy Cathedral is Saint Petersburg by valya v, on Flickr


DSC_9378_1799 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_9731_2146 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_9350_1771 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_9724_2139 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_9735_2150 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

saint petersburg by art-dara, on Flickr


DSC_9347_1768 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


Troitskiy Cathedral is Saint Petersburg by valya v, on Flickr


DSC_9378_1799 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


smПанорама_без_названия3 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_9731_2146 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

courtesy of Ritmo-F


----------



## Ritmo-F

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sereja-afanasjev/view/716424/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sereja-afanasjev/view/716395/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nikonstepanov/view/515975/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nikonstepanov/view/515974/


----------



## alekssa1

http://spbroofs.livejournal.com/800677.html









http://turukhano.livejournal.com/1842.html









http://spbroofs.livejournal.com/800677.html


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t-tomis/view/499885/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t-tomis/view/503749/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kochanovv/view/554492/









http://spbroofs.livejournal.com/800153.html


«Домой...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«"Дорога в облака..."» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Удалая компания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«И встретился мне дом...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

W1 DSCF3479 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


W DSCF3451 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


W DSCF3453bw by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


S DSCF3056 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


W1 DSCF2633 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


W1 DSCF2491 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


W1 DSCF2279 by Vasiliy Sch, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

«Главный штаб, Дворцовая площадь» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Биржевой мост, Петропавловская крепость» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Львиный мост, канал Грибоедова» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Площадь Льва Толстого, Каменоостровский проспект, театр Миронова, Петроградка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Leader tower, площадь Конституции, Ленинский проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## khalif23

This city was built by Lithuanian blood, Ukraininan tear and Polish gold. I've read about that.


----------



## alexeich

The spirit of London in St.Petersburg 










by Ivan Smelov

Some more photos from Ivan


----------



## alekssa1

«Сампсониевский мост, Большая Невка, Аврора» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Доходный дом Полежаева, Старорусская улица» на Яндекс.Фотках


«***» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


Untitled by emme.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last day of 2013 by remizova, on Flickr


Guten Rutsch with red sails by Guillaume Boué, on Flickr


Museum of Vodokanal by Mikhail Soulim, on Flickr


Museum of Vodokanal by Mikhail Soulim, on Flickr


US consulate by remizova, on Flickr


Last day of 2013 by remizova, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Naberezhnaya Kanala Griboyedova, Saint Petersburg -- кана́л Грибое́дова by ah zut, on Flickr


SDC12500 by sylyne, on Flickr


SDC17681 by sylyne, on Flickr


SDC17658 by sylyne, on Flickr


The Kronstadt Sea Fortress used to be considered the most fortified port in the world. Kronstadt still retains some of the "forts", small fortified artificial islands. St. Petersburg, Russia 2008 by Tiigra, on Flickr


Kronshtadt. St. Petersburg, Russia 2008 by Tiigra, on Flickr


----------



## mdjg

awesome this thread...


----------



## Ritmo-F

link









link


----------



## FAAN

Sem título por emme.M, no Flickr


IIuTep-44 por di_kiy, no Flickr


Sem título por emme.M, no Flickr


Sem título por emme.M, no Flickr


Sem título por emme.M, no Flickr


Sem título por emme.M, no Flickr


Sem título por emme.M, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

clash of colors ? by ah zut, on Flickr


Street view by remizova, on Flickr


Санкт-Петеребург, Россия, музей Суворова by zzuka, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg had lots of canals by jonmcclintock, on Flickr


Sunset from our hotel in Saint Petersburg by jonmcclintock, on Flickr


Kazan Cathedral by jonmcclintock, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tdr241/view/837827/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tdr241/view/837824/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tdr241/view/837822/


----------



## FAAN

Church of the Savior on Blood. Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


The Moyka river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


The world's tallest (122,5 m) Orthodox bell tower. The Peter and Paul cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Abandoned church in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Saint Isaac's Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Kazan cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Peter and Paul Fortress, Saint Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Saint Andrew Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Smolny Cathedral, St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


The Neva river embankment, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Street painting, St. Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


View from the roof, St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pushkin Gardens 12 by Wendy Nowak, on Flickr


Girls in market square by TimoOK, on Flickr


100_1664 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


100_1499 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


100_1561 by ricky_1146, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, День трети by Dorian A, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

link









link


----------



## Ritmo-F

link


----------



## Ritmo-F

...continuation






























































































































link


----------



## Ritmo-F

...continuation 31 January 2014



































































































link


----------



## christos-greece

The Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Spectacolor, on Flickr


transib_film1_7_©ClintLidster2013 by clintlidster, on Flickr


St.Petersburg. Russia. by Natalie-sun, on Flickr


St.Petersburg (Russia) by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr


NEVA2013 by hme_photoroom, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

*St. Petersburg Yesterday (22.03.14) Author: Dmitry Pesochinsky*
*Additional photos link!*


----------



## aljuarez

Wow! Amazing aerials!!!!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

2013.08.19..09.26.51 par ahvalj, sur Flickr


Saint Petersburg, Russia par jswensen2012, sur Flickr


2013.09.06..20.01.11 par ahvalj, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par zakadrom, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Andrew Fenochka, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Andrew Fenochka, sur Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

link


----------



## christos-greece

Le Palais Marinski par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Statue de Nicolas 1er par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Colonne rostrale par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Cathédrale Saint-Isaac par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Museo del Hermitage - St. Petersburgo par Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


San Petersburgo - St. Petersburg par Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zzmeika


----------



## FAAN

Saint-Petersburg por andrey.ivanoff, no Flickr


Набережная Мойки por Reinhite, no Flickr


Канал Грибоедова. Санкт-Петербург por Reinhite, no Flickr


Канал Грибоедова- por Reinhite, no Flickr


Санкт-Петербург. Набережная Кутузова, Троицкий мост, затем Дворцовый por Reinhite, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church on the Spilt Blood - 2 par SimenZhor, sur Flickr


Church on the Spilt Blood - 1 par SimenZhor, sur Flickr


St Petersburg Blues par DickBendele, sur Flickr


Palais d'Hiver par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


39190006 par komch, sur Flickr


Place du Palais par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Saint Isaac's Cathedral B/W par Rafael Gonzalez V., sur Flickr


----------



## SAE United

Typical Saint Petersburg. My walk in Kudrovo 














































by me


----------



## christos-greece

Summertime par Teufelus, sur Flickr


Лошадка на Невском par vizzmars, sur Flickr


Vasil'evsiy island par Teufelus, sur Flickr


Église du Sauveur-sur-le-sang par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


CRW_7787 par Dmitri Shardakov, sur Flickr


Place du Palais par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag

Saint Petersburg by Zig Zag


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

CRW_7787 par Dmitri Shardakov, sur Flickr


Institut Smolny par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Église du Sauveur-sur-le-sang par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Église du Sauveur-sur-le-sang par François MUNIER, sur Flickr


Church on the Spilt Blood - 1 par SimenZhor, sur Flickr


Saint Isaac's Cathedral B/W par Rafael Gonzalez V., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1396 par Akim_, sur Flickr


IMG_1366 par Akim_, sur Flickr


Russia, Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments, Anichkov Bridge par Dorthebj, sur Flickr


Church on the Spilt Blood - 1 par SimenZhor, sur Flickr


Church on the Spilt Blood - 2 par SimenZhor, sur Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia par Mary Malfoy, sur Flickr


Saint-Petersburg, Russia par Mary Malfoy, sur Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

*Yesterday (22.04.14) Author: Dmitry Pesochinsky*
link


----------



## christos-greece

Bentley 8 Litre par mixsenkin, sur Flickr


Bentley par mixsenkin, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par albertasmaryan, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par albertasmaryan, sur Flickr


Neva river, Saint-Petersburg, Russia par slon619, sur Flickr


Neva river, Saint-Petersburg, Russia par slon619, sur Flickr


The Flying Dutchman par de_nativo, sur Flickr


----------



## alekssa1

«Питер, Гороховая» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vetka301059/view/722160/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vetka301059/view/722135/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vetka301059/view/722136/


«Высотка на Московском проспекте» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Бизнес парк "Полюстрово" 3» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Банк "Санкт Петербург"» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

_IMG1262 par Shtrihoman, sur Flickr


#закат #Питер #piter #Spb #sunset par badsed1, sur Flickr


#закат #Питер #piter #Spb #sunset par badsed1, sur Flickr


_IMG1415 par Shtrihoman, sur Flickr


Эрмитажный мост. par Shtrihoman, sur Flickr


Neighbors par de_nativo, sur Flickr


20131129-_MG_5506 par Alexal88, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg par andrey.ivanoff, sur Flickr


Theater par Alex Gss, sur Flickr


647ru par Nadia Isakova, sur Flickr


Fontanka Canal by night par StuartJWilliams, sur Flickr


Saviour's cathedral on Blood to St Petersburg at night par a_d_andreev, sur Flickr


Night Isak | Ночной Исакий par Bongiozzo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Agfa Color 200_04 par philipp41, sur Flickr


Agfa Color 200_07 par philipp41, sur Flickr


Superia-200_29 par philipp41, sur Flickr


Superia-200_06 par philipp41, sur Flickr


Superia-200_31 par philipp41, sur Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

First real snow in this winter by Tefai, on Flickr

All in all, not in particular by blockfortyfour, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

The Convent of Saint John of Rila. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint Nicholas Naval Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

605709241761865 by pint.maws26, on Flickr

Die Isaakskathedrale by dirkjohn, on Flickr

The shortest day of the year. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Fishing in the rain by Ivan Luchaninov, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

The Convent of Saint John of Rila. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

363776863861007 by pint.maws17, on Flickr

DSC05591 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05597 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05600 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05601 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05594 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05590 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08232 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08205 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08236 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08212 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08227 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08226 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08235 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08090 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skier by UliyGolova, on Flickr

Dogs by UliyGolova, on Flickr

SaitPetersburg#14 by Helena Solbjøren, on Flickr

SaitPetersburg#2 by Helena Solbjøren, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

Monument to Catherine II by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

IMGP0688.jpg by Nikolai Mordan, on Flickr

San Petersburgo by parafernalia123, on Flickr

city in black & white by ~windwings~, on Flickr

Petrogravsky san Petersburgo by parafernalia123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

825540905227766 by aleciahendee0104, on Flickr

590216686706564 by pint.maws49, on Flickr

Khram Spasa na Krovi by miemo, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jmsanze, on Flickr

590216686706564 by pint.maws35, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr

DSC_7976_LR4 by Photographer with an unusual imagination, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

139219584922287 by anthiathiapopiolek1675, on Flickr

313167554687617 by harrietteblood2201, on Flickr

IMG_5402 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

IMG_6667 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr

Khram Spasa na Krovi by miemo, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

крыши Петербурга par ola_alexeeva, sur Flickr


Церковь святых и праведных Симеона Богоприимца и Анны Пророчицы. par Shtrihoman, sur Flickr


_IMG2327 par Shtrihoman, sur Flickr


Санкт-Петербург, Россия par zzuka, sur Flickr

/|\ by flevia, on Flickr


Night St. Petersburg par K.H. Imporium Co. (Vlad Meytin) | vladsm.com, sur Flickr


Ushakovsky bridge par K.H. Imporium Co. (Vlad Meytin) | vladsm.com, sur Flickr


----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## alekssa1




----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург by Victor_Gertsberg, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace & Fountains by Ken Meegan, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Central street by suxarik, on Flickr

Moika Embankment by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

P1000654 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by T H E X F R ▲ M Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## Raj20

Please visit the "Magnificent Saint Petersburg" thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807798










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/lapitzkaya/album/69110/view/80072?page=0


----------



## christos-greece

Winter Palace 5 by hansbirger, on Flickr

Winter Palace 4 by hansbirger, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Blood 2 by hansbirger, on Flickr

People walk on the streets by lindz.comer, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Central street by suxarik, on Flickr

Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr

P1000637 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000498 by denn22, on Flickr


----------



## voight_kampff

source


----------



## voight_kampff

source


----------



## voight_kampff

source


----------



## voight_kampff

source


----------



## voight_kampff

source


----------



## christos-greece

^^ You dont need to post 1 photo per post into this thread. See my posts for examble...


----------



## voight_kampff

source


----------



## christos-greece

First real snow in this winter by Tefai, on Flickr

All in all, not in particular by blockfortyfour, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08212 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08227 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08226 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08235 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

White Nights [explored] by AlberBarrera, on Flickr

exploring the city by red line highway, on Flickr

IMGP0338_DxO by intensefoto, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Peterhof Palace by wattallan594, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Peterhof Palace by wattallan594, on Flickr

Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr

At sunset colors by Alexander St., on Flickr

Untitled by © Paulo Renato Souza Cunha, on Flickr


----------



## voight_kampff

source



source



source


----------



## voight_kampff

source



source


----------



## christos-greece

Peter and Paul Cathedral by ellievking1, on Flickr

Каменоостровский Проспект. Санкт-Петербург. / Kamenoostrovsky Avenue. St. Petersburg. by andrey-ivanoff, on Flickr

Russia through France by kellyatsea2013, on Flickr

Russia through France by kellyatsea2013, on Flickr

Elagin Palace. Saint-Petersburg by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr

Вдоль набережной реки Мойки / Along the the Moika River Embankment by andrey-ivanoff, on Flickr

illusory mosque by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Central street by suxarik, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia, 2015.03.26 | Санкт-Петербург, Россия, мост А.Невского by deepskyobject, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neva by Paul Threlfall, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by spb_sanpo, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by spb_sanpo, on Flickr

Desde Rusia con amor by Giputrains, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by spb_sanpo, on Flickr

Каменоостровский Проспект. Санкт-Петербург. / Kamenoostrovsky Avenue. St. Petersburg. by andrey-ivanoff, on Flickr

DSC_7277_LR4-2 by Photographer with an unusual imagination, on Flickr

Epiphany in Saint-Petersburg by slon619, on Flickr

Epiphany in Saint-Petersburg by slon619, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Blood during the White Nights by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr

Petro Primo by edvardmusaev, on Flickr

Untitled by DarkTrent, on Flickr

Untitled by DarkTrent, on Flickr

Untitled by DarkTrent, on Flickr

Untitled by DarkTrent, on Flickr

Untitled by DarkTrent, on Flickr

Untitled by DarkTrent, on Flickr


----------



## Fiera Corrupia

Wonderful Russia!


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/|\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Pirogova Embankment by cat_collector, on Flickr

Crowd Out Front of the Church of the Savior on the Spilled Blood by pcurto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy day by AlberBarrera, on Flickr

Untitled by Daria Z, on Flickr

Mart-2015-26-28 by S-Maxim, on Flickr

Mart-2015-27-31 by S-Maxim, on Flickr

Mart-2015-26-348 by S-Maxim, on Flickr

IMG_2688_DxO.jpg by lezin.konstantin, on Flickr

Mart-2015-26-197 by S-Maxim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0206 by dominus_spb, on Flickr

09_09_14 032 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1895 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

24_11_14 009 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

DSC_7276_LR4-2 by Photographer with an unusual imagination, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by lezin.konstantin, on Flickr

Невский дворец культуры by lezin.konstantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Съемки фильма про войну by Ychizh, on Flickr

Peterhoff by lance mills, on Flickr

DSC02008 by djc2002us, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург St. Petersburg by Carl Dyer, on Flickr

Lightroom-42.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 055 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1897 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0044 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

Благовещенская церковь и Северные (Благовещенские) ворота. Александро-Невская лавра by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Peterhoff by lance mills, on Flickr

Hydrofoil in motion by djc2002us, on Flickr

24_11_14 009 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by romkavt, on Flickr

Питер, апрель. St.Petersburg, april by nironadsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

270220153251 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Велопрокат на Греческой площади by Russian brothers, on Flickr

newski prospekt by felixmm., on Flickr

Благовещенская церковь и Северные (Благовещенские) ворота. Александро-Невская лавра by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by diegograc, on Flickr

Hermitage - Saint Petersburg, Russia by diegograc, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - Russia by diegograc, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург St. Petersburg by Carl Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Hermitage From Across the River by Krystal & Erik, on Flickr

Trabantenstadt by shu76, on Flickr

Sleeping jet-boats / Спящие ракеты by dmitryku, on Flickr

- by dmitryku, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by zzuka, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by zzuka, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by zzuka, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by zzuka, on Flickr

Church of the Assumption of the Holy Mother of God by Elena Lebedeva, on Flickr


----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariano-mantel


----------



## Axexcite

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariano-mantel


----------



## christos-greece

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

First real snow in this winter by Tefai, on Flickr

All in all, not in particular by blockfortyfour, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

The Convent of Saint John of Rila. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint Nicholas Naval Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06268 by cggrossman, on Flickr

DSC06269 by cggrossman, on Flickr

DSC06110 by cggrossman, on Flickr

DSC06104 by cggrossman, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Alexey Katugin, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

EM150341 by ashmieke, on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr

Untitled by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr

DSC_0449s by An Xiao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre by Alexey Zhirukhin, sur Flickr

DSC_0952 by Alexey Nikulnikov, sur Flickr

St. Petersburg.Evening. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr

IMG_3159 by mhntr, sur Flickr

IMG_3128 by mhntr, sur Flickr

The tourists walk and snapshot around the Bank bridge. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, sur Flickr

IMG_7280 by Natalia, sur Flickr


----------



## domtoren

парад шлюпок 9 мая 2015 года
Roeisloepenparade/desfile de botes de entrenamiento a remo/desfile de escaleres de treinamento de remo escaler/défilé de canots à avirons des écoles navales 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qinM38P2pQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBSf6mIGVQA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Awz3sMSfU


Фестиваль ледоколов (Санкт-Петербург) 2015 - "Вальс Ледоколов"
Valse des brises-glace - Baile de rompehielos - Baile de rompe-gelos


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4itGl4gOzE

########

http://www.smtu.ru/rus/news_04_2015/2015_1063___21_04_2015.html

Sloeproeien - scheepsbouwtechnische universiteit St. Petersburg
Remo escaler / Remo en botes o falúas - Univers. de Constr. de Barcos, San Peterburgo
Aviron traditionnel (canots), Université de construction navale 

#########

Россия Вести 10 05 2015 Санкт Петербург Военно морской парад Новости России Сегодня 10 05 20151
Parade navale / desfile naval 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOF9v1cnyow


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9416 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9304 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9377 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

Church of the Epiphany by cat_collector, on Flickr

004 by noblemike1, on Flickr

073 by noblemike1, on Flickr

IMG_9299 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9304 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

_IMG4341 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

DSC07850 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

from Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Milou en mai, on Flickr

DSC07711 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

Салют в честь 70-летия победы в Великой Отечественной Войне. Санкт-Петербург. 9 мая 2015 г. / Salute in honor of the 70th anniversary of Victory in the Great Patriotic War. St. Petersburg. May 9, 2015 by Andrey Ivanoff, on Flickr

buy with russian flag by Felipe Tofani, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург St. Petersburg by Carl Dyer, on Flickr

VICT8061 by Андрей Кузнецов, on Flickr

DSC07706 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08205 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08236 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08212 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08227 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08226 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr

SaitPetersburg#2 by Helena Solbjøren, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

Monument to Catherine II by Fin.Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

DSC_0540a by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSC_0532 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSC_0541 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

Fishing in the rain by Ivan Luchaninov, on Flickr

Dvortzovaya square1 by Mary-Franky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Спас на крови. by Martin, on Flickr

Hermitage Interiors by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Hermitage Interiors by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Hermitage Interiors by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Hermitage Interiors by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr

Griboedov channel. Saint-Petersburg by Gleb Yuryev, on Flickr

View on Palace Embankment (St Petersburg, Russia 2015) by Paul Arps, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Cathedral (St Petersburg, Russia 2015) by Paul Arps, on Flickr

View on Peter and Paul Fortress (St Petersburg, Russia 2015) by Paul Arps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love Story by Alexander Babashov, on Flickr

крыши Петербурга by Olga Alexeeva, on Flickr

_IMG2327 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg - Storm is coming by Alexey Leontiev, on Flickr

General Staff Building. Saint Petersburg. Здание Главного Штаба, Санкт-Петербург. by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

DSC_8781_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr

The English Embankment. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Доходный дом М. Н. Полежаева в Санкт-Петербурге by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Старорусская ул., д. 5 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Drawing lesson. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

DSC03772 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

DSC03771 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

125 Parhaat paikat on vallattu by Kai Ingman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peterhov by Mikhail Kirakosyan, on Flickr

Motor rally by MaratAkh, on Flickr

Доходный дом М.Н.Полежаева. by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Доходный дом М.Н.Полежаева. by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

DSC03758 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

Drawing lesson. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

117 Talvipalatsi by Kai Ingman, on Flickr

100 Nevsky Prospekt illalla tummien pilvien peittämänä by Kai Ingman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg: red sunset by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: white nights by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bolsheokhtinsky Bridge by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Alexander Nevsky Bridge by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

31 May, 2015. Saint Petersburg by cat_collector, on Flickr

january 2013 || wind at my back by Daniil Chizhov, on Flickr

Салют в честь 70-летия победы в Великой Отечественной Войне. Санкт-Петербург. 9 мая 2015 г. / Salute in honor of the 70th anniversary of Victory in the Great Patriotic War. St. Petersburg. May 9, 2015 by Andrey Ivanoff, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ

Valar Morghulis!!! Is that a limo???


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Harold, on Flickr

Untitled by Harold, on Flickr

Untitled by Harold, on Flickr

Untitled by Harold, on Flickr

На стрелке by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

After the rain by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Биржжа by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Place du Palais / St-Petersbourg , Russie by Ben Witt, on Flickr

Московский проспект (станция метро "Технологический институт") by Russian brothers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (1) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (42) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (10) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## @rtem




----------



## christos-greece

Le Palais Ioussoupov by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Untitled by varvara Vaulina, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Birzhevoy Bridge by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (85) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (127) by Rick, on Flickr

Foggy morning by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (155) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (150) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Cascade des dragons sur la montagne de l'échiquier by loic deschamps, on Flickr

La fontaine Soleil by loic deschamps, on Flickr

La fontaine Pyramide by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Peterhof après la seconde guerre mondiale by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Скейт-парк by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Парк 300-летия Санкт-Петербурга. Главная аллея by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Девчонки на роликах by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Streetlife by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

St. Pete - St. Isaac's (4) by Rick, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

^^
@Lazy Stranger: These photos are yours, right?


----------



## christos-greece

_Y1A2424 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2418 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2400 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (125) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfowitsch

christos-greece said:


> *****


This is Helsinki


----------



## christos-greece

Peter und Paul Kirche St. Petersburg by klaus, on Flickr

2015-08-13-0057 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg after the rain by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Eiffel Bridge San Petersburgo by parafernalia123, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

St. Pete - Spilled Blood by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

christos-greece said:


> ***


This is Helsinki.


----------



## christos-greece

Low clouds in Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0069 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0068 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0072 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0076 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0081 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0091 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0116 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Bridge by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger

christos-greece said:


> ^^
> @Lazy Stranger: These photos are yours, right?


yes, my photos from last trip to Piter


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

13_08_15ipad 013 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

13_08_15ipad 010 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Sergey Siorik, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0076 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0082 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0087 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Summer rain in Saint Petersburg by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg after the rain by Raita Futo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

_IMG4983 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0107 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

2015-08-15-0115 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

The Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (42) by Rick, on Flickr

Synagogue (17) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP3187 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3186 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3185 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3184 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

_Y1A2736 by ninara, on Flickr

/|\ by flevia, on Flickr

Rosta column by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## kolesiowy

Imaginery City! Love and drink vodka for this city!


----------



## christos-greece

SAIL2015 Amsterdam - Sedov by Marten Kuilman, on Flickr

Закат by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Вертикали by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

IMG_9378 by Sergey Kobyakov, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

Вертикали by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Untitled by Bibi Paradise, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9304 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9377 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Raj20

Narvskaya Metro Station / 1955 / Architects Alexander Vasil'yev, David Goldgor, Sergey Speransky










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4837242/










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/anna163163/album/168372/view/429488










1) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/gelionsk/album/94272/view/262858 2) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/key-nj/album/341686/view/863375










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4906/serdviktor.43/0_3e0d6_8c626a80_orig.jpg


----------



## Raj20

Avtovo Metro Station / 1955 / By Jewish architect Yevgeny Levinson










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5639558/










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/photoromb/album/204720/view/592655 | *Close-up*



















1) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sashakul96/album/295919/view/612005 | High Resolution
2) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sashakul96/album/295919/view/612006 | High Resolution


----------



## Raj20

Ploshchad' Vosstaniya Metro Station / 1955 / Architects: Boris Zhuravlyov, Igor Fomin, Vera Gankevich










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/irreligi0us/album/138543/view/537597

Ticket Hall | Architects: same + Aaron Getskin and Valentina Shuvalova










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ele37001674/album/213646/view/656559 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20

Kirovsky Zavod Metro Station / 1955 / Architect Alexander Andreyev










http://strana.ru/journal/news/20974421








http://nnm.me/blogs/kissaveli/arhitektura-leningradskogo-metro/










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/laryan1/album/39164/view/600664 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20

Pushkinskaya Metro Station / 1956 / Architects Leonid Polyakov and Vasily Petrov










http://www.asergeev.com/pictures/archives/compress/2009/761/22.htm










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/irreligi0us/album/138543/view/537592










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/p-blues/album/469039/view/1510012 | Full Screen

Ticket Hall | Architects: Andrey Gushke, Aaron Getskin, Valentina Shuvalova










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pushkinskaya_metrostation_vest_0.JPG


----------



## christos-greece

_Y1A2785 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2881 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2692 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2700 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2680 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2222 by ninara, on Flickr

Untitled by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

IMG_9440 by Sergey Kobyakov, on Flickr

Untitled by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Minor earth, major sky by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

DSC_4569 by our.travel our.travel, on Flickr


----------



## Raj20

Obvodny Kanal Metro Station / 2010 / Architects Pavel Malmalayev and Boris Podol'sky










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/skvortzoff-vadik/album/91021/view/1082795


----------



## Raj20

Bukharestskaya Metro Station / 2006-12 / Arch. D. A. Boytsov, O. V. Ryazantseva & M. Yu. Martynova














































1) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sashakul96/album/295919/view/611966
2) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/spautzen/album/59758/view/436151
3) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/neposeda-50/album/130677/view/719189
4) http://www.64bita.ru/me/metro.html
5) https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/burlina-iu/album/365371/view/966457


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00039 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC00042 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg. Russia. Kazan Cathedral by Vicente A. Roa Gaspar, on Flickr

saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, on Flickr

Sky by Matthew Peoples, on Flickr

Vintage, but not a photo, transport  by St. Petersburg City Travel Blog, on Flickr

*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr

Ships by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Untitled by allen Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Evgeniya Salomatina, on Flickr

Untitled by Evgeniya Salomatina, on Flickr

Untitled by Evgeniya Salomatina, on Flickr

_IMG5073 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

_IMG5053 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

The last day of summer in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Untitled by allen Smith, on Flickr

Untitled by Evgeniya Salomatina, on Flickr

saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, on Flickr


----------



## skytrax

Amazing!


----------



## Raj20

Cathedral of Our Lady of St Theodore, 1911-14, architect Stanislav Krichinsky










https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/e888mist/album/157324/view/562246 | Full Screen


----------



## Raj20

State Hermitage Museum Storage and Restoration Facility (Staraya Derevnya) / 2005-12 / By Trofimov Studio










http://www.trofimovstudio.ru/objects/4/256/ | Full Screen or *SCROLL >>>*


----------



## christos-greece

View to Peter and Paul Cathedral, Peter and Paul Fortress by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Walking in the Peter and Paul Fortress, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Тихий осенний воскресный вечер by Tami Star, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

The Singer House and Kazansky Cathedral in Saint Petersburg, Russia *** Дом Зингера (Дом Книги) и Казанский собор со стороны канала Грибоедова. Санкт-Петербург *** #happynewtrip_russia *** #happynewtrip_saintpetersburg *** #happynewtrip_bw *** #happynewtr by Vladimir Kukuruza, on Flickr

Palace Square and the Alexander Column St Petersburg by Duncan Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

VBV_9271 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Kunstkamera and Rostral Column from the Neva by Jonathan, on Flickr

Evening in Nevsky Avenue by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Rusia 2015 - 713 by Iñaki Oteiza López, on Flickr

The Neva River Embankment, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## kootbehemooth

"Brave New World"


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Harold, on Flickr

Untitled by Harold, on Flickr

На стрелке by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

After the rain by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Биржжа by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First real snow in this winter by Tefai, on Flickr

All in all, not in particular by blockfortyfour, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08232 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08205 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08236 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08212 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08227 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pavlovsk Palace by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Наталья Слета, on Flickr

Moika River by Jay, on Flickr

Moika River by Jay, on Flickr

Kazansky Cathedral in the Distance by Jay, on Flickr

Nevsky Avenue by Jay, on Flickr

Nevsky Avenue by Jay, on Flickr

Palace Square in Saint Pete's by Jay, on Flickr


----------



## Rich2018




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice video about Saint Petersburg


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Steve Bishop, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: red sunset by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

31 May, 2015. Saint Petersburg by cat_collector, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Isaak's Cathedral by Max Haskelberg, on Flickr

DSC06104 by cggrossman, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Alexey Katugin, on Flickr

EM150341 by ashmieke, on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr

Untitled by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr

DSC_0449s by An Xiao, on Flickr

IMG_2449 by jhy9769, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

main courtyard inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

boathouse + main courtyard inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

spire of the Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

Grand Ducal Burial Vault inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

Grand Ducal Burial Vault inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

Blutkirche by Nadine, on Flickr

VBV_9945 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

spb_5aug2014 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP3187 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3186 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3185 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3184 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

_Y1A2736 by ninara, on Flickr

/|\ by flevia, on Flickr

Rosta column by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

G-_Исходники_DSC03491-Edit-2.jpg


DSC01568.jpg


DSC00263.jpg


DSC03852.jpg


DSC08862-.jpg


SME_3688.jpg


DSC04201.jpg






1200_800.png


1200_800.png


----------



## christos-greece

На стрелке by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Биржжа by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Place du Palais / St-Petersbourg , Russie by Ben Witt, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (1) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (42) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (10) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Sphinx in the Middle of Saint Petersburg, Russia - 001 by Felipe Tofani, on Flickr

Всегда! ❤❤❤#spb #iphoneonly #iphoto #photo #urbanphotography #urbanview #фотография #питер by Ira Veter, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

The Saint Petersburg Mosque by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

_IGP1267 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

DSC03712 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

#iphoneonly #photographylife #фотография #питер #ночь #ночьвпитере #urbanview #urbanphotography #iphoto #iphoneonly #spb by Ira Veter, on Flickr

Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr

Love it. Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia #vscocam #vsco #vscospb #vscorussia #instagood #vscoonly #vscogood #vscojournal #vscodaily #vscocity #vscolife #vscomoment #spbgram #spb #Piter #spbcam #mskpit #saintpetersburg #picoftheday #onelove #inspirati by Tani N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9377 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

Untitled by Riukarazzi, on Flickr

Troitskaya Square by cat_collector, on Flickr

19102008055 by Сергей Межуев, on Flickr

19102008056 by Сергей Межуев, on Flickr

Untitled by Riukarazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fortress by azh565, on Flickr

P1060725 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

P1060731 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

upload by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

Peter by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

VBV_151201-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

_IGP1384 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия, Церковь Успения Богоматери by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: colorful morning in Kolomna by Alex Darkside, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Low clouds by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

VBV_151128-02 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Russia by Dan Morgan, on Flickr

Russia by Dan Morgan, on Flickr

Fortress by azh565, on Flickr

D7K_9036 by Alex Goss, on Flickr

DSCN9376 Baltauto-1, Saint-Petersburg Р 838 ОА 178 by Duncan Payne, on Flickr

DSC03188 by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

DSC03187 by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

The Moyka river and St Isaak cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

_IGP1384 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

christos-greece said:


> Pavlovsk Palace by Raita Futo, on Flickr
> 
> Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Наталья Слета, on Flickr
> 
> Moika River by Jay, on Flickr
> 
> Moika River by Jay, on Flickr
> 
> Kazansky Cathedral in the Distance by Jay, on Flickr
> 
> Nevsky Avenue by Jay, on Flickr
> 
> Nevsky Avenue by Jay, on Flickr
> 
> Palace Square in Saint Pete's by Jay, on Flickr


Nice.


----------



## christos-greece

_IGP7648 by echernobuk, on Flickr

Winter fishing by hnhaficionado, on Flickr

Golden Harbour by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by lano.pierre, on Flickr

Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by Manu Moreno Photographer, on Flickr

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9377 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

2014-09-28_05-16-57 by Lyubov Roga, on Flickr

stop it by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace Fireworks sm 7966 by David E Pettigrew, on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr

Untitled by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr

DSC_0449s by An Xiao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Petersburgo by parafernalia123, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 03 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Under the Arcades of Great Gostiny Dvor by Tobias, on Flickr

Unexpected fluctuations by ceku photo, on Flickr

_IMG6061 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Kronverksky bribge, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by cat_collector, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Savior on Spilled Blood ,Saint Petersburg, Russia by Светлана Балынь, on Flickr

VBV_151216-04 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Nevsky prospekt is ready for Xmas and New Year by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

Исаа́киевский Собо́р. by Wulandari Pramithasari, on Flickr

VBV_151216-03 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

2015-12-18-21-36_ St Petersburg_Russia_26.jpg by Mandir Prem, on Flickr

Fences of St Petersburg 1 by brightondj - getting the most from a cheap compact, on Flickr

San Petersburgo by parafernalia123, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: The Bronze Horseman by Alex Darkside, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

Untitled by bleblok, on Flickr

Der erste Spaziergang by bleblok, on Flickr

Memory actions of Russian Plane crash in Egypt by Сергей Михайличенко, on Flickr

Memory actions of Russian Plane crash in Egypt by Сергей Михайличенко, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

The shortest day of the year in Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Наверное со снегом будет совсем сказочно by Tami Star, on Flickr

Да, лужи и зеленые газоны. Но все равно - сказка на Исаакиевской by Tami Star, on Flickr

Nevsky prospekt is ready for Xmas and New Year by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (1) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (42) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (10) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Isaac's Cathedral and Tsar Nicholas I Monument. Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Йолочка вдали by FAndrey, on Flickr

Ледовые торосы by FAndrey, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

DSC_9438 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9141 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9140 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9143 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_8989 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

New and old city by Marina Shakhmametieva, on Flickr

2015_1228G-0012.jpg by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Кони на фронтоне Александринского театра2 by Светлана Балынь, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warmest greetings from cold Russia! by Marina Shakhmametieva, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

DSC_9286 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9287 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9288 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9102 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9136 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_8993 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_8988 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

Hermitage by Jacques R. Terry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2143 by Dmitriy Kudryashov, on Flickr

Snow and ice by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

_DSC1007 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

_DSC1008 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

_IMG6170 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

2015_0222-0007.jpg by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Лето by Natasha Ivanova, on Flickr

Лето by Natasha Ivanova, on Flickr

_IMG6151 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Small playground, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Eugene_S

*Evening Saint-Petersburg, 03.01.2016*



















All my photo of the evening see here


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

Cathedral by Nic811, on Flickr

Canaly-spb by Nic811, on Flickr

SPB by Nic811, on Flickr

Nevskij-prospeck by Nic811, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg- rus by Nic811, on Flickr

canals-St-Petersburg by Nic811, on Flickr

piazza by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by littletree73, on Flickr

2015_0222-0007.jpg by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (10) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Traffic by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Cascade des dragons sur la montagne de l'échiquier by loic deschamps, on Flickr

La fontaine Soleil by loic deschamps, on Flickr

La fontaine Pyramide by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Peterhof après la seconde guerre mondiale by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Скейт-парк by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cold weather in Sant Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

DSC03772 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

DSC03741 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

DSC03748 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr

20160108_113742 by Marc Westmancott, on Flickr

20160108_122332 by Marc Westmancott, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Sergey Andreevich, on Flickr

#VK #saintpetersburg #санктпетербург #россия #russia #ChappyLeaks #filemanagement by Richard Yamakawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

P1000654 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by T H E X F R ▲ M Ξ, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08212 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08227 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08226 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08235 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire colors in the cold city by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

Russia, Krasnoyark by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Russia, Bashkortostan by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Night traffic on Nevskiy prospect by Marina Shakhmametieva, on Flickr

2016_0120F-0044.jpg by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Smolny Convent by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

The Peter and Paul cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

The court by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Neva on ice by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Доходный дом братьев Нилаевых by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Estonia by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Russia, St-Petersburg by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Uaz 2206 by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Lada 2104 by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg in January by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

2016_0120F-0039.jpg by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Traffic by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

_Y1A2785 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2881 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2692 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2700 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2680 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2222 by ninara, on Flickr

Untitled by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

IMG_9440 by Sergey Kobyakov, on Flickr

Untitled by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#street #streetlife #woman #girl #hairs #sit #sitting #bench #busstop #waiting #blue #yellow #winter #saintpetersburg #petersburg #spbgram #spb_live by Olessia Islamova, on Flickr

Street view by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Rossland yard by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Cleaners by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersbourg 01-2016-1641-1 by Alain L'ECOLIER, on Flickr

Blue mood by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

VBV_160129-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Waiting for the bus by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

City life by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

The map by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

crossing a road on red, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by denis selnihhin, on Flickr

Спокойной ночи, #Спб! #ДЛТ #СанктПетербург #spbgram #saintpetersburg #petersburginyourhand #stpetersburg_one_love #kudagospb #spbru #мойпитер #russia #evening #night by Sergey Korneenkov, on Flickr

Vibes of Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr

Untitled by Igor Rodionov, on Flickr

S.Petersburg by Yury Vagin, on Flickr

Banketnyy zal "Letniy Sad" ⛵ by Wulandari Pramithasari, on Flickr

Petrogradsky Island, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

Newlyweds at the beach near Saint Petersburg, Russia Молодожены на берегу Финского залива #happynewtrip #happynewtrip_wedding #wedding #weddingphotography #weddingphoto #weddingphotographer #bride #bridal #weddingdress #photoshoot #horses #ilobsterit #v by Vladimir Vera, on Flickr

VBV_160129-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by AlberBarrera, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSC08624 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08753 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08750 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08751 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

10 Neva River. View of the St Isaac's Cathedral by Katerina Andersen, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9467-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4593 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSCF4474 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSCF4413 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSCF4422 by band0001ab, on Flickr

_IGP7651 by echernobuk, on Flickr

_IGP7648 by echernobuk, on Flickr

Golden Harbour by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by lano.pierre, on Flickr

Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by Manu Moreno Photographer, on Flickr

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Neva river. The Liteyny bridge by Лера Орси, on Flickr

Clouds by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Fortress, Saint Petersburg by Mild Delirium, on Flickr

Finland Railway Bridge by rdesign812, on Flickr

Volkswagen T2 Bulli by Russian brothers, on Flickr

VBV_160717-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

160711_022 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

DSC00187 by Kirill Kirilenko, on Flickr

The Armenian Apostolic Church by Vlad Z., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace Square by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Palace Square by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Fortress by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Fortress by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Fortress by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr

VBV_160722-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_160722-03 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Saint Peterbursgo by pistachon279, on Flickr

Saint Peterbursgo by pistachon279, on Flickr

Gorokhovaya Street / spb by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by Manu Moreno Photographer, on Flickr

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Cascade des dragons sur la montagne de l'échiquier by loic deschamps, on Flickr

La fontaine Soleil by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Peterhof après la seconde guerre mondiale by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Скейт-парк by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Санкт-Петербург, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Muammer Özal, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Санкт-Петербург, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Санкт-Петербург, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Petergof, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Katerina Dmitrijewa, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Untitled by Igor Rodionov, on Flickr

VBV_160211-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Roofs of Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr

VBV_160209-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Спокойной ночи, #Спб! #ДЛТ #СанктПетербург #spbgram #saintpetersburg #petersburginyourhand #stpetersburg_one_love #kudagospb #spbru #мойпитер #russia #evening #night by Sergey Korneenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

P_20160719_192334 by HO WAI LEUNG, on Flickr

P_20160719_192341 by HO WAI LEUNG, on Flickr

P_20160719_191334 by HO WAI LEUNG, on Flickr

P_20160719_194229 by HO WAI LEUNG, on Flickr

P_20160719_194319 by HO WAI LEUNG, on Flickr

P_20160719_195636 by HO WAI LEUNG, on Flickr

Catedral do Sangue Derramado/São Petersburgo/Rússia by Raimundo Costa, on Flickr

São Petersburgo/Rússia by Raimundo Costa, on Flickr

Let the Sun Shine! by Hakan Gil, on Flickr


----------



## gao7

Beautiful city.:cheers:


----------



## gao7

[Photo/IC]http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/travel/2016-08/01/content_26299148_10.htm#Contentp


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург by Victor_Gertsberg, on Flickr

Moika Embankment by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

P1000654 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

DSC08212 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08227 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08226 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08235 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building of the General Staff by Kev Gregory, on Flickr

iSun by Tania L, on Flickr

VBV_160810-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Toujours vivant, rassurez-vous by Tania L, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

* by G G, on Flickr

Butterfly II by G G, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

160604_027 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin) by thundra by, on Flickr

VBV_160811-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Building of the General Staff by Kev Gregory, on Flickr

St Peter & St Paul Cathedral by lillywhite376, on Flickr

St Peter & St Paul Cathedral by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Nikolayevsky Palace (theatre) by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by lillywhite376, on Flickr

View from Colonnade by lillywhite376, on Flickr

View from Colonnade by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg 2016 by ilya, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg 2016 by ilya, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg 2016 by ilya, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg 2016 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Биржевой мост by Valery Lyakhovetsky, on Flickr

Петропавловская крепость by Valery Lyakhovetsky, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by odikit, on Flickr

DSCN6848 by Duncan Payne, on Flickr

VBV_160815-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Моника Медведева, on Flickr

Зенит арена by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr

Griboedov Canal Boat Trip by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Griboedov Canal Boat Trip by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Building of the General Staff by Kev Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beloselsky-Belozersky Palace by rdesign812, on Flickr

Beloselsky-Belozersky Palace by rdesign812, on Flickr

Lightroom-301.jpg by Vlad Z., on Flickr

VBV_160819-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg_01 by Dan Sochirca, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg_01 by Dan Sochirca, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by odikit, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by night by Nicola, on Flickr

VBV_160813-06 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9304 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9377 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr

Untitled by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr

DSC_0449s by An Xiao, on Flickr

IMG_2329 by jhy9769, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Engineers' Castle, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Tim Newman, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

night is coming by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

__STP_9797 by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

__STP_9508_Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

__STP_9494_The area is dominated by Saint Isaac's Cathedral dome by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

___STP_9751_St Petersburg by boat by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

___STP_9741_St Petersburg by boat by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

___STP_9446 by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

___STP_9441_Leningrad Hero City Obelisk by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Maks Karochkin, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by hpcss, on Flickr

Piter by Anna Delovaya, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr

Hermitage by Benjamin Aldrich, on Flickr

god's eye by Johannes Jüngst, on Flickr

The Fontanka river embankment by Tigra K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mariinsky theatre, St. Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

st. p by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

Finland Railway Bridge by rdesign812, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

У Корпуса Бенуа by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

160518_032 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2594 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

IMG_2723 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

IMG_2718 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

IMG_2735 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

IMG_2757 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

IMG_2763 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

IMG_2729 by Name & Volch, on Flickr

Untitled by Николай Хорьков, on Flickr

Untitled by Николай Хорьков, on Flickr

Untitled by Николай Хорьков, on Flickr

road by persona.Natali, on Flickr

VBV_160604-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

DSC07464 by Muammer Özal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building of the General Staff by Kev Gregory, on Flickr

iSun by Tania L, on Flickr

VBV_160810-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Toujours vivant, rassurez-vous by Tania L, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

Butterfly II by G G, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

160604_027 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Биржжа by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Pavlovsk Palace by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Наталья Слета, on Flickr

Moika River by Jay, on Flickr

Moika River by Jay, on Flickr

Но и с телефоном не плохо)) by Tami Star, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Kulakov, on Flickr

IMG_2985 by John Smith, on Flickr

Red, White And Yellow by Oleg D, on Flickr

IMG_3008 by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Spires by Paul Cathcart, on Flickr

Underground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

090728_037 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia day 1 by Wally Miller, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia day 1 by Wally Miller, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia day 1 by Wally Miller, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia day 1 by Wally Miller, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia day 1 by Wally Miller, on Flickr

Disappoited, with a guy behind by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia day 1 by Wally Miller, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg-3238.jpg by Paul Cathcart, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg-3194.jpg by Paul Cathcart, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg-3127.jpg by Paul Cathcart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Cloudy day in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint Nicholas Naval Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

DSC08236 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

/|\ by flevia, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Hundreds of citizens swim and sunbathe on the wild beach. New FC Zenit Arena. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Alexey Katugin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

_Y1A2115 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2134 by ninara, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (72) by Rick, on Flickr

WP_20160629_13_56_44_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20160629_14_09_07_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20160628_21_12_13_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20160628_23_38_30_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20160628_23_38_43_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

Let the Sun Shine! by Hakan Gil, on Flickr

VBV_160831-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Peterhof by Dani Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Frozen Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

sun in the city by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Daniel Feltham, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Daniel Feltham, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Daniel Feltham, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Daniel Feltham, on Flickr

#елисеевский #eliseevskiy #saintpetersburg #nevsky #architecture #петербург #sun #невскийпроспект by irina_pekina, on Flickr

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Казанский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

River Neva, Winter Palace, St. Petersburg, Russia / Нева, вид на Зимний дворец, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_20161217_17_24_23_Raw by Антон Шаталов, on Flickr

_IMG7581 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

2017_0324F-0009 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Singer House by Mikhail Trishchenkov, on Flickr

The awakening of nature by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

Sunny day by Mistah_Grape, on Flickr

"Antifa" activists give food to the poor and homeless by Fidail_Gilmutdinov, on Flickr

VBV_170323-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

A feast of peace and work by Fidail_Gilmutdinov, on Flickr

000095980017 by Victor Dymov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Lichtung by Alexander Runov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View to Peter and Paul Cathedral, Peter and Paul Fortress by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Walking in the Peter and Paul Fortress, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Тихий осенний воскресный вечер by Tami Star, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Untitled by Riukarazzi, on Flickr

Troitskaya Square by cat_collector, on Flickr

19102008055 by Сергей Межуев, on Flickr

Untitled by Riukarazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The former residence of the russians emperors, the hlHermitage museum of art and culture in Saint Petersburg, Russia. One of the largest and oldest museums in the world, it was founded in 1754 by Catherine the Great and has been open to the public since 1 by juliasomething, on Flickr

_IMG7554 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Hi from Saint P by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

20141018-125824-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

upload by Mika Kohan, on Flickr

VBV_170330-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

_IGP1028 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Картинка-5 by Вадим Симонлацер, on Flickr

Untitled by Роман Ушинский, on Flickr

_IGP0911 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0541 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

_Y1A2115 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2134 by ninara, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (72) by Rick, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (36) by Rick, on Flickr

St Isaac's (21) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Доходный дом Н.П. Ферзена by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Двор by Russian brothers, on Flickr

VBV_170407-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170406-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170405-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170404-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170404-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170403-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170402-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Vista de San Petersburgo desde la catedral de San Isaac by Ramón Cutanda López, on Flickr

Phone guide by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Pavilion Katalnaya gorka by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr

St. Petersburg. Russia by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#iffisbilder #landschaft #landscape #natur #nature #aidadiva #kreuzfahrt #cruise #cruiseship #ostsee #balticsea #stpetersburg #russia #russland #winterpalast #palast #eremitage #sanktpeterburg #newa #newskiprospekt #Невскийпроспект #nacht #Njewa Sony by Philipp Iffland, on Flickr

2017_0410F-0012 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

IMG_20170413_144040447 by Mischa van Kesteren, on Flickr

IMG_20170413_170354448 by Mischa van Kesteren, on Flickr

_IGP1500 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

The Star, the Moon and the river by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

VBV_170412-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

upload by Max Ivanov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

뭐해요 오빠? 👦💭📷❄☃ by Wulandari Pramithasari, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Under ground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Matty Lees, on Flickr

upload by Grigoriy K, on Flickr

VBV_160209-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

road by persona.Natali, on Flickr

Спокойной ночи, #Спб! #ДЛТ #СанктПетербург #spbgram #saintpetersburg #petersburginyourhand #stpetersburg_one_love #kudagospb #spbru #мойпитер #russia #evening #night by Sergey Korneenkov, on Flickr

S.Petersburg by Yury Vagin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Санкт-Петербург, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Muammer Özal, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Санкт-Петербург, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Санкт-Петербург, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Petergof, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Katerina Dmitrijewa, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05597 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05600 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05601 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05594 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC05590 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

313167554687617 by harrietteblood2201, on Flickr

IMG_5402 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

IMG_6667 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr

Khram Spasa na Krovi by miemo, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Scott Gore, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salazar Rick

AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

2017_0428F-0026 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

2017_0428F-0015 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

VBV_170428-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_170428-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Petergof (5) by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, Nevsky prospect. April by odikit, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon, on Flickr

Old buildings in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Front view of the Church of the Savior on the Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

View of the Moyka River and surrounding buildings from a bridge over the canal by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

VBV_170425-03 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#питер #питер #исаакиевскийсобор #православие #небо #облака #машины #дорога #пасмурно #лето #июль #russia #saintpetersburg #orthodox #saintisaac #sky #clouds #summer #galaxys7edge #faslockon by Falcon Sokol, on Flickr

Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Igor Rodionov, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Under ground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

IMG_0445 by Lev Verbitsky, on Flickr

Quiet May by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

St. Petersburg Metro by Packing-Light, on Flickr

20170617-112234-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Дворцовый мост by ©Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

St Peterburg


----------



## christos-greece

Peter und Paul Kirche St. Petersburg by klaus, on Flickr

Saviour of the Spilt Blood by Shaun D, on Flickr

St Petersburg canal tour by Shaun D, on Flickr

2015-08-13-0057 by Oleg Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg after the rain by Raita Futo, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

St. Pete - Spilled Blood by Rick, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr

Miller's Eldoscryob by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1




----------



## christos-greece

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

untitled-42 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Risen bridge and someone's yacht by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

VBV_20170714-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sun in the city by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

#елисеевский #eliseevskiy #saintpetersburg #nevsky #architecture #петербург #sun #невскийпроспект by irina_pekina, on Flickr

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Казанский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

River Neva, Winter Palace, St. Petersburg, Russia / Нева, вид на Зимний дворец, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Pushkin - Catherine Palace - Hermitage Pavillon by Roland Wich, on Flickr

2017_0719F-0001 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Canal de nuit by Jean-François Gornet, on Flickr

Исаакий by ©Andrey, on Flickr

Зимняя канавка by Russian brothers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russie - Saint Petersbourg - Forteresse Pierre-et-Paul by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr

The State Hermitage Museum - St Petersburg, Rusia by nicoworldtour, on Flickr

Wonderful evening in St. Petersburg by ivan_ko, on Flickr

DSCN9322 Davranov Travel agency, Saint-Petersburg Р 652 ХВ 178 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

DSCF4663 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSCF4394 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

VBV_20170721-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr

Питер by ©Andrey, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by André Alexandre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8338 by aktarian, on Flickr

Каменноостровский просп., 15 by Russian brothers, on Flickr

20170728-083609-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Rosta column by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (1) by Rick, on Flickr

_IGP1267 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

View to Peter and Paul Cathedral, Peter and Paul Fortress by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Michal I, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by st_hart, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by st_hart, on Flickr

Nevsky Night Crowd by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Glow by Alexey Semenets, on Flickr

Парад на Неве (6 из 67) by nikitos, on Flickr

Парад на Неве (11 из 67) by nikitos, on Flickr

«Серпухов» — малый ракетный корабль проекта 21631 (шифр «Буян-М»), пятый корабль серии. by nikitos, on Flickr

Противодиверсионный катер проекта 21980 шифр «Грачонок» by nikitos, on Flickr

Sant Petersburg edifici Singer by Jofre Ferrer, on Flickr

Sant Petersburg la sang vessada by Jofre Ferrer, on Flickr

untitled-2 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

170801_013 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

DSC08381 by Stephan Yankov, on Flickr

DSC08154 by Stephan Yankov, on Flickr

2L8A2258 by Ryan Dake, on Flickr

Piter 2017-69 by Sébastien Poncelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Finland Railway Bridge, Saint-Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

VBV_160408-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Heart St. Petersburg by Sebastian Humphreys, on Flickr

VBV_160407-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Но и с телефоном не плохо)) by Tami Star, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Kulakov, on Flickr

IMG_2985 by John Smith, on Flickr

Red, White And Yellow by Oleg D, on Flickr

IMG_3008 by John Smith, on Flickr

IMG_2995 by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

F85A7421 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A7376 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A6934 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A7428 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A6868 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A7127 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга_фестиваль цветов by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

20170728-110137-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

2017-06-21 Random building (Улица Восстания) by Nathan Pitman, on Flickr

Two by Alexander Runov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0206 by dominus_spb, on Flickr

09_09_14 032 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1895 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

24_11_14 009 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by lezin.konstantin, on Flickr

Невский дворец культуры by lezin.konstantin, on Flickr

20170728-113957-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

2017-06-09 Казанский собор by Nathan Pitman, on Flickr

2017-06-03 Winter Palace by Nathan Pitman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg - Rússia by José Marques, on Flickr

DSC_0250 by SnyZu Zu, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

Petrogradskiy region, Saint-Petersburg by dasha butova, on Flickr

Petrogradskiy region, Saint-Petersburg by dasha butova, on Flickr

At-Petersburg by Daniel Berthiaume, on Flickr

At-Petersburg by Daniel Berthiaume, on Flickr

Nevsky surf by Alex Kras, on Flickr

At-Petersburg by Daniel Berthiaume, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга_фестиваль цветов by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

Griboedov Embankment View by Alexey Semenets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Archi SPb, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Michal I, on Flickr

IMG_2626 by Bruce Christensen, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg - Rússia by José Marques, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg - Rússia by José Marques, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

P_20170730_141521 by math log, on Flickr

Neva river by André Alexandre, on Flickr

Untitled by Russian brothers, on Flickr

VBV_20170805-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

Domina Hotel, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Moma Aboard, on Flickr

St. Petersburg (2) by Rick, on Flickr

night is coming by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Fortress (47) by Rick, on Flickr

VBV_160414-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

VBV_160414-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

150727_183 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

150727_224 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

150802_040 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

Prenderemos fuego al cielo by Andrés Brito, on Flickr

VBV_160412-03 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by T H E X F R ▲ M Ξ, on Flickr

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos; btw, these are your photos, right?


----------



## Lazy Stranger

yes, I post only my own photos


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

_Y1A2424 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2418 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2400 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Lakhta Center Gazprom Tower by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

The light of sport by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersbourg-135 by shogunangel, on Flickr

IMG_3837 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8214 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3789 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3818 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3773 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3759 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.Natali, on Flickr

VBV_160426-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Captain Voronin, on Flickr

In a yard. Maly Prospekt. Vasilievsky island. Saint Petersburg. Во дворе. Малый проспект. Васильевский остров. Санкт-Петербург by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by rdesign812, on Flickr

Through the bottleneck by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Flags make the difference by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Lady in green by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Fast boat by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

The girls and the ship by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Technasia

del


----------



## christos-greece

_IGP7648 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace Fireworks 7966 by David, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 03 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: The Bronze Horseman by Alex Yurko, on Flickr

Under the Arcades of Great Gostiny Dvor by Tobias, on Flickr

untitled-97 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Toby Forage, on Flickr

Saint-Petersbourg-135 by shogunangel, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

St. John's Monastery by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

IMG_0650 by Jean-Paul Uro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

untitled-16 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

IMG_0495_DxO by Jean-Paul Uro, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Under ground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Петербург, Фонтанка by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Mihailo77




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Where are the credits/source?


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

Fortress by azh565, on Flickr

P1060725 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

P1060731 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

upload by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

Peter by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

VBV_151201-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия, Церковь Успения Богоматери by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: colorful morning in Kolomna by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Voznesensky Avenue by Andrei Doubrovski, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Michal I, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr


----------



## Mihailo77




----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#питер #питер #исаакиевскийсобор #православие #небо #облака #машины #дорога #пасмурно #лето #июль #russia #saintpetersburg #orthodox #saintisaac #sky #clouds #summer #galaxys7edge #faslockon by Falcon Sokol, on Flickr

Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

VBV_9271 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Kunstkamera and Rostral Column from the Neva by Jonathan, on Flickr

Evening in Nevsky Avenue by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

The Neva River Embankment, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_Y1A2736 by ninara, on Flickr

Вертикали by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Untitled by Bibi Paradise, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr


----------



## Mihailo77




----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#питер #питер #исаакиевскийсобор #православие #небо #облака #машины #дорога #пасмурно #лето #июль #russia #saintpetersburg #orthodox #saintisaac #sky #clouds #summer #galaxys7edge #faslockon by Falcon Sokol, on Flickr

Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. A bus on Bolsheokhtinsky bridge by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr

First snowfall by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia? December 13, 2015. A lonely fisherman on The Spit of Vasilievsky island. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

main courtyard inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

boathouse + main courtyard inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

spire of the Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

Grand Ducal Burial Vault inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

Grand Ducal Burial Vault inside the Peter and Paul Fortress - Saint Petersburg by Russell Scott, on Flickr

Blutkirche by Nadine, on Flickr

VBV_9945 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

spb_5aug2014 by Jenia Stozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Under ground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - Kazan Cathedral by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Frozen Neva by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Grigoriy K, on Flickr

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN6919 by Duncan Payne, on Flickr

VBV_160828-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

IMG_5885 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_5829 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

Ночной Санкт-Петербург by Sergey Kolosov, on Flickr

Autumn park in St Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IMG9086 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Cityscape of Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

Interior of Hermitage Palace in St Petersburg by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

VBV_160810-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Toujours vivant, rassurez-vous by Tania L, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

Butterfly II by G G, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colorized history by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

VBV_160324-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Sunset over Obvodny canal by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.Natali, on Flickr

SPB by Andrey, on Flickr

VBV_160318-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Но и с телефоном не плохо)) by Tami Star, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Kulakov, on Flickr

IMG_2985 by John Smith, on Flickr

Red, White And Yellow by Oleg D, on Flickr

IMG_3008 by John Smith, on Flickr

IMG_2995 by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In a yard. Maly Prospekt. Vasilievsky island. Saint Petersburg. Во дворе. Малый проспект. Васильевский остров. Санкт-Петербург by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by rdesign812, on Flickr

Through the bottleneck by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Flags make the difference by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Lady in green by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Fast boat by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Semi old and almost new by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Sunny day by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Captain Voronin, on Flickr

The girls and the ship by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

VBV_160505-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

On top of Peter by Paulius Malinovskis, on Flickr


----------



## petersgriff

^^^^http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/picture-story/299208-aerolift


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Under ground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Петербург by Denis Denis, on Flickr

VBV_20180123-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Under the Rain by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_Y1A2424 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2418 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2400 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (125) by Rick, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

St. Pete - Spilled Blood by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sun in the city by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr

#елисеевский #eliseevskiy #saintpetersburg #nevsky #architecture #петербург #sun #невскийпроспект by irina_pekina, on Flickr

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Казанский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

River Neva, Winter Palace, St. Petersburg, Russia / Нева, вид на Зимний дворец, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Pushkin - Catherine Palace - Hermitage Pavillon by Roland Wich, on Flickr

2017_0719F-0001 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Canal de nuit by Jean-François Gornet, on Flickr

Исаакий by ©Andrey, on Flickr

Зимняя канавка by Russian brothers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

Cathedral by Nic811, on Flickr

Canaly-spb by Nic811, on Flickr

SPB by Nic811, on Flickr

Nevskij-prospeck by Nic811, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg- rus by Nic811, on Flickr

canals-St-Petersburg by Nic811, on Flickr

piazza by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by littletree73, on Flickr

2015_0222-0007.jpg by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

F85A7421 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A7376 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A6934 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A7428 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A6868 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

F85A7127 by Christian Corsano, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга_фестиваль цветов by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

20170728-110137-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

2017-06-21 Random building (Улица Восстания) by Nathan Pitman, on Flickr

Two by Alexander Runov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warmest greetings from cold Russia! by Marina Shakhmametieva, on Flickr

Hermitage by Jacques R. Terry, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.natali, on Flickr

DSC_9286 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9287 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9288 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9102 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_9136 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_8993 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr

DSC_8988 by Jean-Marie ZANONI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

10 Neva River. View of the St Isaac's Cathedral by Katerina Andersen, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Jason, coffees by renee, on Flickr

аэросъёмка с квадрокоптера by Даниил1, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia [180319_004] by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

saint-petersburg-russia-21 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Two always make a story by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Peter the Great by Tony Brasier, on Flickr

Postoffice Bridge, St. Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

saint-petersburg-russia-4 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

The Cathedral of Our Lady of Kazan by Peter H, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

Исаакиевский собор by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Питер by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Дворцовая площадь и Эрмитаж by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Питер by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Виды с Исаакиевского собора by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Храм Спаса на Крови by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VBV_9271 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Kunstkamera and Rostral Column from the Neva by Jonathan, on Flickr

Evening in Nevsky Avenue by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

The Neva River Embankment, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Дом А.А. Кушелева by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, 2018 by Greg Wass, on Flickr

Snowy Park by Peter H, on Flickr

A by Yuri Bogdanoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Смотритель by Russian brothers, on Flickr

_DSC5462 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Lion Bridge by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Isaac Cathedral by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Медный всадник by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Адмиралтейство by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Питер by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Дворцовая площадь и Эрмитаж by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. A tower and an arch of Bolsheokhtinsky bridge. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr

2017-06-09 Казанский собор by Nathan Pitman, on Flickr

2017-06-03 Winter Palace by Nathan Pitman, on Flickr

At-Petersburg by Daniel Berthiaume, on Flickr

Saint-petersburg, Russia by D T, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга_фестиваль цветов by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

Griboedov Embankment View by Alexey Semenets, on Flickr

Nevsky surf by Alex Kras, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. A bus on Bolsheokhtinsky bridge by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by AlberBarrera, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Victor_aka_CaptainFred, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSC08624 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08753 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08750 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08751 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (1) by Rick, on Flickr

VBV_160318-01 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Postoffice Bridge, St. Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (42) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (10) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Соборная площадь. Ботный домик by Russian brothers, on Flickr

Défilé de Mariées sur Neski Prospect by loic deschamps, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Lightroom-112.jpg by Fin.Travel, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Under the Rain by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9467-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IGP2318 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

upload by Chudofrenik, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Russia by Filippo M. Conte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург by Victor_Gertsberg, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace & Fountains by Ken Meegan, on Flickr

Moika Embankment by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Kuznetsov2013, on Flickr

P1000654 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by T H E X F R ▲ M Ξ, on Flickr

IMGP0338_DxO by intensefoto, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Peterhof Palace by wattallan594, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Peterhof Palace by wattallan594, on Flickr

At sunset colors by Alexander St., on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx

Wow... such magnificence. There's also something very grandiose, almost threatening, to this grandeur.


----------



## christos-greece

Building of the General Staff by Kev Gregory, on Flickr

iSun by Tania L, on Flickr

VBV_160810-02 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr

Toujours vivant, rassurez-vous by Tania L, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

Butterfly II by G G, on Flickr

Hey, Hello !!! by Dmitry Tsaritsyn, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

Untitled by André Alexandre, on Flickr

Skies Above The Hermitage by tom carrington, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter, on Flickr

Street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

After the rain by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

P7078680 by Вячеслав Николаевич Верютин, on Flickr

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

20171220-081851-Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, June 12, 2015. Two teenages sitting by the walls of Peter and Paul fortress on the Neva bank. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by T H E X F R ▲ M Ξ, on Flickr

Street portrait by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Roger Silva, on Flickr

IMG_9172.jpg by Shawn Burk, on Flickr

"...On the Street of Dreams" by Dmitry Tsaritsyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Streets of St. Petersburg by Jay, on Flickr

Streets of St. Petersburg by Jay, on Flickr

Untitled by Sel One, on Flickr

Denis & Elena in SPb-35 by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Roger Silva, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Roland Wich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

160518_032 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr

#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

Inner yard of the Alexander Nevsky Lavra. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

By the green Sphinxes. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

San Petersburgo by Francisco José Moreno Caballero, on Flickr

ET8A9711 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by AlberBarrera, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSC08624 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08753 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08750 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08751 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#питер #питер #исаакиевскийсобор #православие #небо #облака #машины #дорога #пасмурно #лето #июль #russia #saintpetersburg #orthodox #saintisaac #sky #clouds #summer #galaxys7edge #faslockon by Falcon Sokol, on Flickr

Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

Peter und Paul Kirche St. Petersburg by klaus, on Flickr

Miller's Eldoscryob by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#питер #питер #исаакиевскийсобор #православие #небо #облака #машины #дорога #пасмурно #лето #июль #russia #saintpetersburg #orthodox #saintisaac #sky #clouds #summer #galaxys7edge #faslockon by Falcon Sokol, on Flickr

Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0541 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

_Y1A2115 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2134 by ninara, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (72) by Rick, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (36) by Rick, on Flickr

St Isaac's (21) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP3187 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3186 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3185 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

IMGP3184 by Dave Cymbor, on Flickr

_Y1A2736 by ninara, on Flickr

Вертикали by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Untitled by Bibi Paradise, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IGP2318 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

upload by Chudofrenik, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Russia by Filippo M. Conte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

10 Neva River. View of the St Isaac's Cathedral by Katerina Andersen, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9467-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#питер #питер #исаакиевскийсобор #православие #небо #облака #машины #дорога #пасмурно #лето #июль #russia #saintpetersburg #orthodox #saintisaac #sky #clouds #summer #galaxys7edge #faslockon by Falcon Sokol, on Flickr

Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0541 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

_Y1A2115 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2134 by ninara, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (72) by Rick, on Flickr

St. Isaac's (36) by Rick, on Flickr

St Isaac's (21) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IGP2318 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

upload by Chudofrenik, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Russia by Filippo M. Conte, on Flickr

_IMG7720 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace (36) by Sunny Harry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunny morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

PA140029 by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr

Winter Canal by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

This strange feeling by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

*** by yell_ru, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

850_0414 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia 2018 by Катя, on Flickr

850_1188 by Ikar Ikar, on Flickr

Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8051 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3773 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3759 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Traffic on street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Traffic on street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Fontanka Embankment by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

Olya by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

Peter the Great Statue DSC09276 by Ted Anthony Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

PA140029 by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Infrared by Yaroslav Golubev, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hermitage museum by Dmitriy Neo, on Flickr

Mercedes-Benz S-Klasse - Czech Republic, Prague by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by ivan_ko, on Flickr

Lada 2103 - Russia, Yaroslavl by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Sunrise in St. Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Isaac's cathedral, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr

Relief for all who sorrow by Peter, on Flickr

Sur la Neva 3 (Russie) by Arlette DEVOYE, on Flickr

At St.Isaac's Square by Andrei Rychkovskii, on Flickr

20190105-125947-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Winter 2019, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Nikol, on Flickr

Les colonnades de la Cathédrale Saint-Isaac by Patrice LIENARD, on Flickr

Catedral de San Isaac by tripklik --, on Flickr

Мария / Maria by Alexander DrobkovLight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Pete's Spring by Николай Качулин, on Flickr

IMG_1460 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr

Street portrait by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

R0001542-4 by Maksim Milykh, on Flickr

Street life, St. Petersburg (Russia) #11, 07-2018, (Vlad Meytin, vladsm.com) by Vlad Meytin, on Flickr

under the bridge by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

20141228-193335-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by irina_chisa, on Flickr

Sankt-Petersburg/Leningrad by Listenwave Photography, on Flickr

St. Pete's Spring by Николай Качулин, on Flickr

2019_0402F-0069 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fortress by azh565, on Flickr

P1060725 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

P1060731 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

upload by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

Peter by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия, Церковь Успения Богоматери by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: colorful morning in Kolomna by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Voznesensky Avenue by Andrei Doubrovski, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Michal I, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1798 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_1797 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_1799 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_1802 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_1804 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_1805 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

Fish day by Alex Kras, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

Lakhta Center by jann3_, on Flickr

Ostersonntag by Robert Brands, on Flickr

Schlossplatz by Robert Brands, on Flickr

Sankt Petersburg by Robert Brands, on Flickr

St. Pete's Spring by Николай Качулин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flags make the difference by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Untitled by Alastair Cook, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky theatre by Sh00t Your Life, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

2018-06-23_Saint Petersburg, Russia by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr

2017_0719F-0001 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Nevskij-prospeck by Nic811, on Flickr

Sankt-Petersburg/Leningrad by Listenwave Photography, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

Ostersonntag by Robert Brands, on Flickr

A girl painting the lion near Yelagin palace. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fortress by azh565, on Flickr

P1060725 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

P1060731 by Michael Bentley, on Flickr

upload by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

Peter by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

VBV_151201-01 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия, Церковь Успения Богоматери by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: colorful morning in Kolomna by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Voznesensky Avenue by Andrei Doubrovski, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

P1000560 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_Y1A2424 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2418 by ninara, on Flickr

_Y1A2400 by ninara, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

_Y1A2436-3 by ninara, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

俄羅斯 彼得夏宮 by niter, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr

Kanonersky Island | Канонерский остров by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Historic buildings in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

IMG_20190501_110209 by Mikhail Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4767 by band0001ab, on Flickr

#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

_IGP7648 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace Fireworks 7966 by David, on Flick

Saint-Petersbourg-135 by shogunangel, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

Lakhta Center by jann3_, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (18) by Rick, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

Lakhta Center by jann3_, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

St.Petersburg - Walking the City (41) by Rick, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

P1000741 by Dennis, on Flickr

Under ground by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

IMG_0445 by Lev Verbitsky, on Flickr

St. Petersburg Metro by Packing-Light, on Flickr

20170617-112234-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RMS-130629-3773 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3759 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.Natali, on Flickr

Traffic on street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Traffic on street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Olya by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

Peter the Great Statue DSC09276 by Ted Anthony Jackson, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

St. Isaac's cathedral, St. Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

San Petersburgo by fotos de manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr

DSC07464 by Muammer Özal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by AlberBarrera, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Taurus_tlt, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSC08624 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08753 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08750 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC08751 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

DSC00187 by Kirill Kirilenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Celeumo.Brazil, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Do I know you? by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

KAS30684 by Sergei Kachanov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Celeumo.Brazil, on Flickr

The State Hermitage Museum by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by Anastasia Drozdova, on Flickr

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia&#x27;14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Saint Isaac Cathedral by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of St Petersburg by momo, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by Anastasia Drozdova, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia&#x27;14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Russia by Filippo M. Conte, on Flickr

Cityscape of Saint Petersburg in Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

_IMG7720 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral dome dominates the area around it by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Lights of the bridge by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Michael&#x27;s Golden-Domed Monastery, Kyiv, south-west elevation by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr

Saint Isaac Cathedral by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

20180623-DSCF4798-2 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Streets of the night city. St. Petersburg by Andrey Azarov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Flower Heels by Antoine K, on Flickr

Contemporary Art Exhibition, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Natalia Sitkina, on Flickr

DSC_0011_4к_3_L by n-d-m-g, on Flickr

subway station &quot;Prospect Slavy&quot; by Alexandr Maximov, on Flickr

Green Barrier by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09687 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Celeumo, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Evgeniy P, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

Monument by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by Pierre Lanoë, on Flickr

Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr

DSC09643 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr

IMG_9681 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Andrew&#x27;s Church, Kyiv, South-West Elevation by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr

20180623-DSCF4798-2 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitry Silin, on Flickr

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

Russian street life by Xan WHITE, on Flickr

Hermitage Night Rush by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Hot day in SPb by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Anna by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by TrendMicro NTD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9727 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

20141228-193335-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3773 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Вячеслав Калинкин, on Flickr

Saint Isaac Cathedral by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Vasileostrovskaya by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Contemporary Art Exhibition, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Natalia Sitkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building of the General Staff by Kev Gregory, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Fan Zhou, on Flickr

Kunstkamera at night St. Petersburg by Вячеслав Калинкин, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia&#x27;14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

St.Petersburg St. Isaac&#x27;s Square Sunset by Вячеслав Калинкин, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

St.Petersburg Griboedov Channel by Вячеслав Калинкин, on Flickr

Skies Above The Hermitage by tom carrington, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8051 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

IMG_9645 by Dezza, on Flickr

Russia St Petersburg Saint Isaac’s Cathedral 2 by Dezza, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3773 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3759 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Darkside, on Flickr

Untitled by persona.Natali, on Flickr

Traffic on street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Traffic on street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Fontanka Embankment by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

Olya by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

Walking / Kõndimas by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bank Bridge by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

Irkutsk Babr_070.jpg by ValKamch, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Den Mukhin, on Flickr

Petersburg Through the Rain by Алексей Голубев, on Flickr

Anichkov bridge by Алексей Голубев, on Flickr

Griffins on Bank Bridge and the Church of the Savior on Blood - Saint Petersburg by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Winter in Saint-Petersburg 2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Street portrait by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Beholders by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190928-125238_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Voznesensky Avenue by Andrei Doubrovski, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Blutkirche by Nadine, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia? December 13, 2015. A lonely fisherman on The Spit of Vasilievsky island. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Evening in Nevsky Avenue by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, Blick auf die Eremitage by detstheway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург. by Роман Лаврентьев, on Flickr

190928-125830_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Russia St Petersburg Saint Isaac’s Cathedral 2 by Dezza, on Flickr

IMG_9654 by Dezza, on Flickr

IMG_9645 by Dezza, on Flickr

Russia St Petersburg Saint Isaac’s Cathedral 18 by Dezza, on Flickr

Russia St Petersburg Saint Isaac’s Cathedral 23 by Dezza, on Flickr

Russia St Petersburg Peterhop by Dezza, on Flickr

Russia St Petersburg Peterhop 98 by Dezza, on Flickr

Canal / Kanal by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr

City Meditation by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

DSC_3429 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Denis Mukhin, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr

P1000778 by christian.bsteh, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Galina Shebanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Catedral de San Isaac by tripklik --, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by ivan_ko, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

Isaac&#x27;s cathedral, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9392 by asya.drozdova, on Flickr

Le notti bianche di San Pietroburgo by Giuliana 57 ..., on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Shtrihoman, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by tekinern, on Flickr

20141228-193335-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

RMS-130629-3773 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Untitled by Natalie Yanovskaya, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Blood by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

St. Isaac&#x27;s cathedral, St. Petersburg by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

Saint Petersbourg by FredM.Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

_IGP7648 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Peterhof Palace Fireworks 7966 by David, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 03 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: The Bronze Horseman by Alex Yurko, on Flickr

Under the Arcades of Great Gostiny Dvor by Tobias, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr

Natalia by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Sculptures of Peterhof. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Bridge on Neva by Old Archive, on Flickr

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Grămoşteanu Mihai, on Flickr

IMG_9173 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg White Night by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitry Silin, on Flickr

Iraida by Ruslan Shumilin, on Flickr

Boats by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

DSC09097 by Phil G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter in Saint-Petersburg 2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Fireshow by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Fontanka river embankment, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Nicholas_Hunt, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge tonight by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

empty streets by Cetus13, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

subway station &quot;Prospect Slavy&quot; by Alexandr Maximov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

ГАЗ М-20 &quot;Победа&quot; на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Natalia by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Green Barrier by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Meditation by G. Pvl, on Flickr

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Autumn is Saint-Petersburg. 21.10.2019 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Mikhailovsky Garden in the autumn season by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

View of St. Petersburg by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

View of St. Petersburg by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

November sunset in St. Petersburg by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Dmitry by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

November sunset in St. Petersburg by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Subway in Saint Petersburg by Nina Vergain, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

FJXT2149 by Peter Yanyuk ([email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

по улочкам Петербурга by Анастасия Казанцева, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Nicholas_Hunt, on Flickr

Ploshchad Lenina Station, Saint Petersburg Metro Line 1 by Gary Benjamin, on Flickr

Казанский собор / Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pavel, on Flickr

PA140029 by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr

#weekWWWL by Viсtor Million, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg facades by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr

Five Stars in a Row - Пять звёзд в ряд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

Улица by Вячеслав Смоленский, on Flickr

Dasha by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr

Набережная реки Карповки. by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter, on Flickr

20171220-081851-Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kirill Rudynski, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Denis & Elena in SPb-35 by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr

Untitled by Kirill Rudynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Российский журналист Дарья Варновская, невероятно прекрасная леди на моих фотографиях | Российский Фотограф Дарья Меркулова © Daria Merkulova Russian Photographer © Bright Russia by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr

Mayakovskaya metro station by Cetus13, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Evgeniy P, on Flickr

DSC08753 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

Water Trip by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

passing by the Ploshchad&#x27; Vosstaniya metro station by Cetus13, on Flickr

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Untitled by Kirill Rudynski, on Flickr

Anja by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Fernando García, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Autumn in Sankt-Petersburg. Saint Isaac cathedral. by Vadim Lyubshin, on Flickr

IMG_2575 St Peter &amp; Paul Cathedral, St Petersburg by Jan Luthman, on Flickr

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

10 Neva River. View of the St Isaac's Cathedral by Katerina Andersen, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Российский журналист Дарья Варновская, невероятно прекрасная леди на моих фотографиях | Российский Фотограф Дарья Меркулова © Daria Merkulova Russian Photographer © Bright Russia by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg At Night, Nevsky Prospekt by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

200822-112745_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

200801-115854_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

Sunset on November 7, 2020 - Закат седьмого ноября 2020 года. by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург. Городской пейзаж. Вид от метро &quot;Парк Победы&quot;. © Российский Фотограф Дарья Меркулова © Bright Russia © Daria Merkulova Russian Photographer by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr

kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Find a seagull in the frame! - Найди чайку в кадре! by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Российский журналист Дарья Варновская, невероятно прекрасная леди на моих фотографиях | Российский Фотограф Дарья Меркулова © Daria Merkulova Russian Photographer © Bright Russia by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr

transition between two stations &quot;the Alexander Nevsky Square&quot; (Площадь Александра Невского), the old and newer by Cetus13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr

DSC08624 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hermitage Night Rush by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

IMG_6537 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

October evening reflections — Вечерние отражения октября by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IKD_9390 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20191001_333886 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Saint Isaac’s Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sajath Nijamudeen, on Flickr

Nevsky Avenue by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr

Nevsky prospect by Алексей Голубев, on Flickr

DSC04081_1_1 by n-d-m-g, on Flickr

Naval cathedral by Алексей Федосеенко, on Flickr

my little trip by Ekaterina Golotina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200822-112745_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200829-121111_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200913-122923_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200913-124510_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200926-075544_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200913-121020_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200913-115715_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Биржевой мост Saint Petersburg, Russia, Birzhevoy Bridge by Hill Holder, on Flickr

Рыбак by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr

Крюков канал by Hill Holder, on Flickr

Untitled by Bruno Lapeyre, on Flickr

Balloons over Saint Petersburg. by Ian Kenn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1040443 by LifeCapturer, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Fernando García, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

October evening reflections — Вечерние отражения октября by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IKD_9390 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

Saint Isaac’s Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sajath Nijamudeen, on Flickr

Nevsky Avenue by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr

DSC04081_1_1 by n-d-m-g, on Flickr

Naval cathedral by Алексей Федосеенко, on Flickr

my little trip by Ekaterina Golotina, on Flickr

People on the Deck by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Fortress by azh565, on Flickr

Voznesensky Avenue by Andrei Doubrovski, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr

/.\ by flevia, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia'14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Путь на Дворцовую площадь / On the way to Palace Square. by Pavel, on Flickr

a smaller variant of the Railway Tamping Machine, VPRS-500 (Выправочная подбивочно-рихтовочная машина, ВПРС-500-164), used on the tram&#x27;s rail tracks by Cetus13, on Flickr

Downtown, Saint-Petersburg, Russia, 2021 by Maksim Milykh, on Flickr

DSC_0129_AuroraHDR2019-edit by Roberto Orgiu, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg Russia by Ley Emmy, on Flickr

The Hermitage Museum by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

LVS-86K Russian tram going into curve on the streets of St. Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

Graduation 2020. Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

ГАЗ М-20 &quot;Победа&quot; на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Nika by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Debatra, on Flickr

Winter in Saint-Petersburg 2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

DSC09097 by Phil G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Vlasta, model by Dmitry Volkov, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Untitled by Ksenia Tyurikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Natalia by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Зимний дворец. Вид с Университетской набережной by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr

Sergey and Elena by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Sergey and Elena by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia by Filippo M. Conte, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

The State Hermitage Museum by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia&#x27;14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Hermitage Night Rush by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия, Средний проспект Васильевского острова by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Streets of the night city. St. Petersburg by Andrey Azarov, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

ET8A9627 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Skies Above The Hermitage by tom carrington, on Flickr

DSC09643 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

DSC09636 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Harley Days by Kirill Shevchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nika by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

Dasha by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr

City Meditation by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Vitebsky railway station by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Natalia by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Fireshow by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Sankt Petersburg by JP Korpi-Vartiainen, on Flickr


----------



## New Classicism

.


----------



## christos-greece

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg evening cityscape with Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Streets of the night city. St. Petersburg by Andrey Azarov, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

200725-112525_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

мост А.Невского by Denis Denis, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Морской Никольский собор (Кронштадт) в летний день by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

2015-08-31 Saint Petersburg, Russia 971_edited-1 by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by denmit, on Flickr

See How the Sky Brightens! - Смотри, как светлеет небо! by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg Russia by Ley Emmy, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Sunny day. 10.03.2021 by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Street abstraction by Alex Goss, on Flickr

Nika by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

IMG_1382BW by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospekt - Saint Petersburg by Carlos Breton Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Hermitage Night Rush by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr

October evening reflections — Вечерние отражения октября by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20191001_333886 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Saint Isaac’s Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sajath Nijamudeen, on Flickr

DSC04081_1_1 by n-d-m-g, on Flickr

Naval cathedral by Алексей Федосеенко, on Flickr

my little trip by Ekaterina Golotina, on Flickr

Helena by Stanislav Bolshakov, on Flickr

Helena by Stanislav Bolshakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P3291153 by Anton Ugarov, on Flickr

2021-03-27-Saint Petersburg, Russia -DSC_4139-Edit by Mandir Prem, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

kids football by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr

Girl in the Library by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

2020-02-24 11.50.07 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Colorful spring sunset. by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Sun mood_2. 15.03.2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Ghost of the „Kronwerk“ — Призрак «Кронверка» by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

WHSD bridge by yell_ru, on Flickr

Evening in the city on the Neva by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2010.10.06..10.42.25 by Andrea Speziali, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's cathedral by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Sunset by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 13.27.31 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

119 by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 16.20.23 1 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

200913-121145_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge tonight by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург. by Роман Лаврентьев, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Grămoşteanu Mihai, on Flickr

IMG_9210 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Night street / Öine tänav by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Hot day in SPb by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3444 by Den Mukhin, on Flickr

Y1A2424 Yusupov Palace, St. Petersburg by Ninara, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Yurko, on Flickr

_IGP7648 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

RUS67568 - Peter and Paul Fortress by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by Lezin Konstantin, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, The Hermitage Museum, Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Peter&amp;Paul Fortress by Marina Shakhmametieva, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Golden Saint Petersburg by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

200822-112745_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200829-112216_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112639_Санкт-Петербур by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112203_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-111143_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112525_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KAS30684 by Sergey Kachanov, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

through the window by Sergey Nazarov, on Flickr

ET8A9666 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg evening cityscape with Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Selishev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 09 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Hermitage museum by Dmitriy Neo, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by ivan_ko, on Flickr

Lada 2103 - Russia, Yaroslavl by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Sunrise in St. Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Isaac's cathedral, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr

Relief for all who sorrow by Peter, on Flickr

Sur la Neva 3 (Russie) by Arlette DEVOYE, on Flickr

At St.Isaac's Square by Andrei Rychkovskii, on Flickr

20190105-125947-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Winter 2019, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Nikol, on Flickr

Les colonnades de la Cathédrale Saint-Isaac by Patrice LIENARD, on Flickr

Catedral de San Isaac by tripklik --, on Flickr

Мария / Maria by Alexander DrobkovLight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Петербург by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by Lezin Konstantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the traffic under the American raiway bridge at St Petersburg, Russia by Cetus13, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg. Russia by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Voznesensky Avenue by Andrei Doubrovski, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Blutkirche by Nadine, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia? December 13, 2015. A lonely fisherman on The Spit of Vasilievsky island. by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr

_IMG4980 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, Blick auf die Eremitage by detstheway, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dasha by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr

Dasha by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

Untitled by aselishev, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Skillsbus, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by spotykach, on Flickr

DSCN6038.jpg by lmcthau, on Flickr

Hermitage museum-blue by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Peter&Paul Fortress by Mary-Franky, on Flickr

Abandoned factory, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Savior on the Spilled Blood Church by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

IMG_3009 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Savior on the Spilled Blood Church by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Peter und Paul Kirche St. Petersburg by klaus, on Flickr

_DSC0359 by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

Victory Day on Vasilievsky Strelka, Saint Petersburg by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Water Trip by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Iglesia del Salvador de la Sangre Derramada by Ana Villar, on Flickr

Green Barrier by Antoine K, on Flickr

Embarassed by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Do I know you? by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

KAS30684 by Sergei Kachanov, on Flickr

The State Hermitage Museum by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by Anastasia Drozdova, on Flickr

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia&#x27;14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Saint Isaac Cathedral by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Do I know you? by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

The State Hermitage Museum by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

IMG_9392 by Anastasia Drozdova, on Flickr

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Nevsky, Saint Petersburg, Russia&#x27;14 by Eren Tekin, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Saint Isaac Cathedral by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

ET8A9627 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

ET8A9688 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9392 by Anastasia Drozdova, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

ET8A9683 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

ET8A9627 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

ET8A9707 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg evening cityscape with Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Streets of the night city. St. Petersburg by Andrey Azarov, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

200725-112525_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09687 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Evgeniy P, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

Monument by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by Pierre Lanoë, on Flickr

Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr

DSC09643 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr

IMG_9681 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

2020-02-24 11.50.07 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Colorful spring sunset. by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Sun mood_2. 15.03.2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Ghost of the „Kronwerk“ — Призрак «Кронверка» by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

WHSD bridge by yell_ru, on Flickr

Evening in the city on the Neva by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2010.10.06..10.42.25 by Andrea Speziali, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's cathedral by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Sunset by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 13.27.31 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

119 by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 16.20.23 1 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

200913-121145_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg facades by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

New Year in St. Petersburg by irina_chisa, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge tonight by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Grămoşteanu Mihai, on Flickr

IMG_9210 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Night street / Öine tänav by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

Christmas time in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

San Pietroburgo Saint-Petersburg by Napoleone Bonaparte, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Christmas portrait by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr

Winter St. Petersburg, Russia by TATIANA HELIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

Indigo Sky over a Golden River — Небо цвета индиго над золотой рекой by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flying in the Blue Sky - Летящий в синем небе by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Christmas tree, Diary, Lampshade - Ёлка, дневник, абажур by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Moving Along the Bend - Двигаясь вдоль изгиба by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Two museums. Wintering - Два музея. Зимовка by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Through Yesterday&#x27;s Snow - По вчерашнему снегу by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

And it was the Evening of December 9 - И был вечер 9 декабря by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Happy New Year! С Новым Годом! by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Eliseyev Emporium by Dmitry Strunkin, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

The Admiral&#x27;s Wife by Antoine K, on Flickr

Sunset in St. Petersburg. by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Untitled by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr

Shoe Polishing by Antoine K, on Flickr

Пара на Стрелке Васильевского острова. by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by alexey-ivanov, on Flickr

Whole Family by Antoine K, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by G. Pvl, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Summer night by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Fernando García, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

10 Neva River. View of the St Isaac's Cathedral by Katerina Andersen, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

my little trip by Ekaterina Golotina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

DJI_0668 by ЛЭМ Ленэлектромонтаж, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

DJI_0674 by ЛЭМ Ленэлектромонтаж, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Alexander Ushkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg facades by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Петербург by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Alexander the third (I think?) This was my favourite because he's meant to be dressed as a normal dude riding a normal working horse. by Kate, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg evening cityscape with Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr

Streets of the night city. St. Petersburg by Andrey Azarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Five Stars in a Row - Пять звёзд в ряд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Улица by Вячеслав Смоленский, on Flickr

Dasha by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Denis &amp; Elena in SPb-35 by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by ivan_ko, on Flickr

ET8A9666 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Строительно-Монтажная Компания Северо-Запад записывает свои поздравления с днём рождения для директора в том числе и с применением квадрокоптера 🚁 by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge tonight by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург. by Роман Лаврентьев, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Grămoşteanu Mihai, on Flickr

IMG_9210 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Night street / Öine tänav by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr


Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, The Hermitage Museum, Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

Catedral de San Isaac by tripklik --, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Fernando García, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2017 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

IMG_2575 St Peter &amp; Paul Cathedral, St Petersburg by Jan Luthman, on Flickr

Evangelical-Lutheran parish church of St. Mary, 1734 by Ivan Komarov, on Flickr

DSCF8879-HDR-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8883-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8901-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8989-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF8994-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Российский журналист Дарья Варновская, невероятно прекрасная леди на моих фотографиях | Российский Фотограф Дарья Меркулова © Daria Merkulova Russian Photographer © Bright Russia by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg facades by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Indigo Sky over a Golden River — Небо цвета индиго над золотой рекой by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg facades by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Denis & Elena in SPb-35 by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr

Снимаю линейку в гимназии 631 by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr

Palace Square by jann3_, on Flickr

Five Stars in a Row - Пять звёзд в ряд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

DLT (department store) by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Улица by Вячеслав Смоленский, on Flickr

Dasha by Askhat Bardynov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

2020-02-24 11.50.07 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Colorful spring sunset. by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Sun mood_2. 15.03.2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Ghost of the „Kronwerk“ — Призрак «Кронверка» by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

WHSD bridge by yell_ru, on Flickr

2010.10.06..10.42.25 by Andrea Speziali, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's cathedral by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Avtovo Metro Station by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Sunset by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 13.27.31 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

119 by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 16.20.23 1 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr


Hugs by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

2020-02-24 11.50.07 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Colorful spring sunset. by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Sun mood_2. 15.03.2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Ghost of the „Kronwerk“ — Призрак «Кронверка» by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

WHSD bridge by yell_ru, on Flickr

2010.10.06..10.42.25 by Andrea Speziali, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's cathedral by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Sunset by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 13.27.31 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

119 by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Photographers by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

200913-121145_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09687 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Evgeniy P, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

Monument by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by Pierre Lanoë, on Flickr

Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr

The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr

IMG_9681 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in St. Petersburg. by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

First day of spring in St. Petersburg. by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Bridge - White night by yifeng wang, on Flickr

Bronze horses on the Anichkov bridge, XIX century. Saint Petersburg, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Alex Turkin, on Flickr

Russian people just love their dogs ! by Trev, on Flickr

Untitled by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

мост А.Невского by Denis Denis, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

2020-02-24 11.50.07 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Colorful spring sunset. by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Sun mood_2. 15.03.2020 by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Ghost of the „Kronwerk“ — Призрак «Кронверка» by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

WHSD bridge by yell_ru, on Flickr

Evening in the city on the Neva by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2010.10.06..10.42.25 by Andrea Speziali, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's cathedral by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Sunset by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 13.27.31 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

119 by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr

2020-02-24 16.20.23 1 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Indigo Sky over a Golden River — Небо цвета индиго над золотой рекой by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09687 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Evgeniy P, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

Monument by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by Pierre Lanoë, on Flickr

Girl by G. Pvl, on Flickr

DSC09643 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr

IMG_9681 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Isaac's Cathedral by Shaun D, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Эрмитаж by ©Andrey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg after the rain by Raita Futo, on Flickr

_IMG4546 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Казанский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

_IGP1152 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Girls by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

DSC08624 by Alexandr Len, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Isaac's Cathedral by Shaun D, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Эрмитаж by ©Andrey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg after the rain by Raita Futo, on Flickr

_IMG4546 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Казанский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

_IGP1152 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Moment by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Friends by G. Pvl, on Flickr

Girl and Pigeons by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Вано, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg facades by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Twins. Saint Petersburg, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr

Countless by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Российский журналист Дарья Варновская, невероятно прекрасная леди на моих фотографиях | Российский Фотограф Дарья Меркулова © Daria Merkulova Russian Photographer © Bright Russia by Дарья Меркулова, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge tonight by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург. by Роман Лаврентьев, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Grămoşteanu Mihai, on Flickr

IMG_9210 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Night street / Öine tänav by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

21 hours 19 minutes on the Palace Bridge - 21 час 19 минут на Дворцовом мосту by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Telamons of the Hermitage Theatre by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Natalia Sitkina, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Vitebsky railway station by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spas na Krovi by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

Winter Palace by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

St Petersburg by Kate, on Flickr

IMG_1660.jpg by INTECCO, on Flickr

Old city by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmitry Ryblyan, on Flickr

Streets of the night city. St. Petersburg by Andrey Azarov, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

200725-112525_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Air Walk, on Flickr

#sanktpeterburg #prischepov by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr

Untitled by max, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Elena Shi, on Flickr

Temple of the Holy Great Martyr Demetrius in Kolomyagi. by Vladislav Nikolaeff, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by David Paul, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by David Paul, on Flickr

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

_MG_2007 by Anton Noskov, on Flickr

The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr

200801-115854_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Indigo Sky over a Golden River — Небо цвета индиго над золотой рекой by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Y1A2424 Yusupov Palace, St. Petersburg by Ninara, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Yurko, on Flickr

_IGP7648 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

RUS67568 - Peter and Paul Fortress by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by Lezin Konstantin, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

ET8A9627 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by YMC ODphoto OD, on Flickr

DSC09687 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Halo over Dvortsovaya (Palace) square, St. Petersburg by Sergei Vavilov, on Flickr

DSC_0516 by Evgeniy P, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

*** by Arseny Dudko, on Flickr

Monument by Andrius Venclova, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by Pierre Lanoë, on Flickr

DSC09643 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr

The mood for monday morning by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

IMG_9681 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Magical Saint Petersburg by Soma Biswas, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

200822-112745_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112639_Санкт-Петербур by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-113625_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112203_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

190928-112644_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200801-114509_Sankt-Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Night, Russia by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Pushkin, Russia by Vallejo1980, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg by Galina Shebanova, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

DSC08170 by stanislav baranov, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Anna by Trev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the beach by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexx Po, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexx Po, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexx Po, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexx Po, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexx Po, on Flickr

Петергоф 2022 by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Lion Statue Guarding Admiralty Embankment, Neva River, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr

Historic Centre of Saint Petersburg and Related Groups of Monuments - The Church of the Saviour on Spilled Blood, Russia (UNESCO) by tg250607, on Flickr

Ночной Питер 2022 by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Don't run away! by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Naval Parade in Saint Petersburg by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr

Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr

48430018 by Helen Braveheart, on Flickr

55310022 by Helen Braveheart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ploshchad Vosstaniya Metro Station by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

IMG_9210 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Peterhof, Versailles of the North by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

St. Petersburg - telamons of the Hermitage by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

St. Petersburg - telamons of the Hermitage by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

The Bronze Horseman by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

The Bronze Horseman by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

IMG_1382BW by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Sankt Petersburg by JP Korpi-Vartiainen, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

subway station "Prospect Slavy" by Alexandr Maximov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europe Map by Antoine K, on Flickr

220611-211022_Нева by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexx Po, on Flickr

P1010384-01 by Yan Korolev, on Flickr

Evening on the river by Maksim Kovalev, on Flickr

Питер 2022 by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Scarlet sails Festival in Saint-Petersburg 2022 by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

The shortest night of the year by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Street photos from St. Petersburg by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

Distracted Driver by Antoine K, on Flickr

She's coming towards me by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

The Lakhta Center, view from the park of the 300th anniversary of St Petersburg by Nikita Zhuravlev, on Flickr


----------



## Dale

Spectacular!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3444 by Den Mukhin, on Flickr

Golden Saint Petersburg by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg: Bridge of Four Lions by Alex Yurko, on Flickr

_IGP7648 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

RUS67568 - Peter and Paul Fortress by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by Lezin Konstantin, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

ET8A9666 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Alexei Sokoloff, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by Aleksey Dunaev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, March 2019 by Катя, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 03 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Blood. St Petersburg by Al Sanin, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

_MG_3451 by Sla VaGo, on Flickr

ГАЗ М-20 "Победа" на ночной улице by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

Boat on the Deck — Ботик на палубе by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

_MG_3444 by Sla VaGo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Mutual obsession by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

DSC_3444 by Den Mukhin, on Flickr

DSC_0206 by dominus_spb, on Flickr

30_07_14 186 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1877 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

15_01_15ipad 1895 by dunaev.aleksey, on Flickr

P1000778 by Christian Bsteh, on Flickr

DSC00318 by Boris Oper, on Flickr

Fishes in a marble sea by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Улицы Санкт-Петербурга by lezin.konstantin, on Flickr

Sea wolf by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr

Church of the Savior on Blood. St Petersburg by Al Sanin, on Flickr

_MG_3449 by Sla VaGo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr

Dvortsoviy Bridge tonight by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr

IMG_20200620_151155 by Max Slesarchuk, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург. by Роман Лаврентьев, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Naval Cathedral by Grămoşteanu Mihai, on Flickr

IMG_9210 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr

Night street / Öine tänav by Elvis Kõll, on Flickr

LM-99 (LM-99, here its recently renovated version ЛМ-99АВН) Russian tram built in St. Petersburg on the street of Saint-Petersburg by Cetus13, on Flickr

First Evening of the Spring — Первый вечер весны by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

21 hours 19 minutes on the Palace Bridge - 21 час 19 минут на Дворцовом мосту by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

Summer, Bicycle and Submarine — Лето, велосипед и подводная лодка by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

Indigo Sky over a Golden River — Небо цвета индиго над золотой рекой by Valery Parshin, on Flickr

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr

Junction in SPb by Sergey Berezovikov, on Flickr

_IMG4885 by Alexander Mezhetsky, on Flickr

Trinity Cathedral, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Ninara, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac&#x27;s Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург / Saint Petersburg by Matvey, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia, 2020 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Golden domes over the roofs by Alberto Barrera, on Flickr

DSCN9258 Trolleybus depot # 3, Saint-Petersburg 2407 by Duncan Payne, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Alejandro, on Flickr

_IGP1152 by Evgeniy Chernobuk, on Flickr

2020-02-24 11.50.07 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

General Staff Building by Massjayhawk, on Flickr

DSCF9383-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Vitebsky railway station by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Avtovo Metro Station by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Sankt Petersburg by JP Korpi-Vartiainen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Golden Saint Petersburg by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

200822-112745_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200829-112216_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112156_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112639_Санкт-Петербур by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112203_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-111143_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

200725-112525_Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

ET8A9633 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Церковь Спаса на Крови by Marco S. Nobile, on Flickr

Bentley Flying Spur by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

GAZ 24 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Aurora cruiser, St. Petersburg, Russia / Крейсер Аврора, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia / Исаакиевский собор, Санкт-Петербург by Igor Milekhin, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr

St. Petersburg by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Feint-ruled sky by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

ET8A9707 by Kirill Titov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by alexey-ivanov, on Flickr

Whole Family by Antoine K, on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

014 by applegatew., on Flickr

St Petersburg, Russia by BrittneyS4, on Flickr

DSC08260 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

DSC08170 by paparazzistas, on Flickr

Alexandrinsky Theatre by Vlad Z., on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg-Russia by jose miguel sanz, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by g0d4ather, on Flickr

DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr

Санкт-Петербург by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Summer night by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Do I know you? by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

St Isaac Cathedral 0 by txvx straightedge, on Flickr

At Naberezhnaya Kryukova Canal by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr

Blue Hour Saint Petersburg (Russia) by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr

Nevsky Prospect, Saint Petersburg by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr

Cityscape of Saint Petersburg in Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg by Sergey Gorodnichev, on Flickr

Russia, Saint Petersburg by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg, Russia 2016 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Taking picture in Saint P. by Tatjana Smelova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Храм Спаса на Крови...Санкт-Петербург.........Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood...Saint-Petersburg........ by Лина Ангелина, on Flickr

Russia Solar Eclipse by CTV News, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr

IMG_8039 by Antony Colas, on Flickr

Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Evangelic Hospital Building | Здание Евангелической больницы by Николай Качулин, on Flickr

Rhythm Dance on Rostelecom Russian Nationals 2022 of Figure Skating by John Doe, on Flickr

Run City Saint Petersburg by Kirill Rudynski, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

https://sun1-92.userapi.com/impf/c540107/v540107241/1785d/_i5eDGEreg4.jpg?size=1986x1351&quality=96&sign=85abcda4e1a8590c0f569b09b35d08bb&type=album


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## ILCOMEBACK

VK.com


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------

